# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  МАХА-МАНТРА

## Расала дас

Дорогие вайшнавы! Прошу вас, пожалуйста, прочитайте этот материал и обсудите его со своими близкими, ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ им со своими друзьями, опубликуйте его ради всеобщего блага на доступных вам информационных ресурсах. И благословят вас Божества Маха-мантры, Господь Чайтанья, Господь Нитьянанда, Парампара, вайшнавы и все живые существа! 

Маха-мантра является сутью и средоточием всех Ведических Писаний. 
Её текст сам по себе – Священное Ведическое Писание. Её звуковой эквивалент – Шабда-Брахман – Бог/Истина в форме/образе звука. 
Ведические Писания состоят из слов, утверждающих Высшую Абсолютную Истину/Бога. А Маха-мантра состоит из Слов, являющихся Высшей Абсолютной Истиной/Богом.

Слова Маха-мантры – Имена Бога – Высшее средоточие Абсолютной Истины, Формы Абсолюта. Они абсолютно тождественны Их носителям. 
Имя Кришна соответствует Всепривлекающему Господу – Шьямасундаре. Господь Шьямасундара мягко и непринуждённо изогнут в нескольких местах. Точно таким же образом изящно изогнуто и Его Имя, на что указывают точки в Его транслитерированном варианте написания. То есть, при воспевании этого Имени нужно понимать: Оно не должен быть «прямым», с явно выраженной «и» - КрИшна. 

Имя Кришна вмещает в себя всё знание о Боге, о Его шести привлекательных достояниях. Ему соответствует «Бхагавад-Гита» – начальное духовное знание о Боге. Обычно, на начальном этапе, преданные выделяют именно это Имя,  уделяют Ему больше внимания, что и понятно, ибо в первую очередь они стараются достичь Сознания/Понимания Кришны. Невнимательное воспевание этого Имени не позволяет обрести Совершенное Знание о Боге/Кришне/Шьямасундаре/! Он, как Божество Имени, во всём Своём великолепии не предстаёт перед внутренним взором садхаки.

Обретя Сознание Кришны и желание с любовью служить Ему, вайшнав получает от Него высочайшее благословение: право обучаться Према-Бхакти у Према-Гуру. Господь направляет такую удачливую душу к стопам Шримати Радхарани. Там она постепенно осознаёт Её положение и обретает сознание Её вечной последовательницы…  

Имя Харе в Маха-мантре – Имя, которое вмещает в себя всю практику преданного служения Шри Кришне. Этому Имени соответствует «Шримад-Бхагаватам» – высшее духовное знание о девяти формах преданного служения Шри Шьямасундаре. Служение Шримати Радхарани является наивысшим, Она, Харе, является Богиней Любви к Шьямасундаре и полноправной распорядительницей всех видов любовного служения Ему. Осознанное обращение к Ней позволяет быть занятым в Шуддха-Према-Бхакти. Её Имя произносится призывно, в надежде быть занятым Ею. Она не просто энергия, а прекрасная, юная и влюблённая Пречистая Дева, Царица Вриндавана, что могут увидеть достигшие совершенства в воспевании Имени Харе.

Это Имя произносится с великой нежностью и старанием выявить всю присущую Ему красоту. Довольная, Она  являет Себя в процессе воспевания. Она, в соответствии со Своей естественной «женской» природой, не терпит фальши и имперсонального пренебрежения. Она имеет сложный для понимания заражённых имперсонализмом характер и природу. Во всей красе Она открывается только в чистом, любящем сердце. 
Садхака, невнимательно относящийся к воспеванию имени Харе, не может быть занят в практике чистого преданного служения Шри Кришне. И
наоборот: воспевая это Имя с великой любовью и преданностью как Имя Ади-Гуру, он в совершенстве осознаёт всю науку преданного служения Шри Шьямасундаре.

Высшим, самым могущественным и сокровенным является в Маха-мантре Имя Рама! Как уже говорилось, Имени «Кришна» вначале уделяется максимум внимания, менее открыто и популярно среди начинающих Имя «Харе», но ещё меньше знаний и понимания о положении и сокровенной природе Имени «Рама».

В отдельности: влюблённый Кришна/Шьямасундара, играющий на флейте, в любовной истоме зовущий любимых и любящих – бесконечно хорош; Харе/Радхарани – неописуемо привлекательна и полна игривых затей. Но Рама/Всерадующий – Имя иного порядка! Это Имя переполнено вкуса экстатического единения Шри Шри. Всерадующим может быть только полностью,  абсолютно радостный и счастливый. 

Имя Рама указывает на достигшего исполнения Своих сокровенных желаний влюблённого Шри Шьямасундару, пребывающего в обществе Своих самых близких преданных в сокровенных местах Вриндавана. Имя Рама преисполнено сладчайшей, струящейся наружу расы… 

Оно олицетворяет «Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамриту» – наивысшее средоточие сокровенных духовных Истин: Истин об отношениях Господа и Его преданных. Характеры Господа и Его преданных, Их Игры, эмоции чистой любви – всё заключено в Нём и раскрывается через Него. Изначальное положение, вечная  природа и деятельность каждого садхаки, включая нас с Вами, открываются в процессе чистого воспевания Имени Рама.

Увидеть счастливого, непринуждённо играющего Шьямасундару в обществе Его возлюбленной и любимых, а значит достичь этого общества и увидеть себя в нём в своей изначальной форме, можно воспевая это Имя. Рама – Имя завершённых отношений, блаженства и достижения… Что я ещё могу сказать? 

Рама – произносится с радостью, ожиданием расы и самоосознания, предвкушением обретения совершенной любви и любовных отношений. Первая буква «а», в этом Имени, произносится более протяжно, чем вторая. Это указывает на то, что внутри Оно переполнено высшей сладостью.   

Садхака, желающий войти в Высшую Лилу/Раса-Лилу, ни в коем случае Имя Рама не должен произносить как Рам. Звук «м» подобен плотине, перекрывающей поток сладчайшей трансцендентной любовной расы /Рам  страдал в разлуке, Сита входила в костёр и была изгнана, ушла безвременно/. 

Неоправданное введение в Маха-мантру Имени Рам вместо Рама разрушает изначально присущую Ей совершенную гармонию. Такие действия вместо повторения тридцати двух слогов (по два слога в каждом из шестнадцати Святых Имён, входящих в Маха-мантру) – недопустимо урезают Её, превращая в несуществующую, выдуманную двадцативосьмислоговую псевдо-Маха-мантру.              

Не должен расика-бхакта воспевать и Рамо вместо Рама: произнося «о», он ограничивает, сжимает неудержимый поток расы и не может полностью наполнить им своё сердце и пространство! Только через открытое «а» внутренний и окружающий мир полностью может быть затоплен Премой! Самоосознания и самореализации может достичь тот, кто внимательно воспевает Рама! Также не следует воспевать Кришно вместо Кришна.

Нет смысла много говорить об очевидной недопустимости подмены в Маха-мантре Имени Харе на Хари – это вопиющее невежество… Имени Харинет в Маха-мантре, и Оно относится к иной личности.

Воспевание слов «Хори» и «Хорей» вместо Святого Имени Харе можно справедливо отнести к разряду невнимательного воспевания Святых Имён.  

Внимательно воспевая, нужно стараться не делать ударений на последние буквы в Именах Кришна и Рама, произнося КришнА и РамА – это женские имена, и следует осознанно и личностно к этому подходить. 

Всё описанное равно справедливо для индивидуального воспевания Маха-мантры на чётках, для индивидуального киртана и для совместного воспевания – процесса Санкиртаны.

Однако, если индивидуальное невнимательное, искажённое воспевание вредно для каждого отдельного взятого садхаки, совместное невнимательное, искажённое воспевание причиняет вред и окружающим. Такое публичное пренебрежительное отношение к воспеванию утверждает соответствующий ачар в сердцах невинных, стремящихся к Истине душ, а также лишённых объективных знаний о Нама-таттве и основах практики совместного воспевания вайшнавов. 

Процесс совместного воспевания, как уже явствует из его названия, призван быть единым началом для духовного сотрудничества. Надуманное, неоправданное изменение окончаний в Святых Именах, замена одних Святых Имён на другие, разрушает основной принцип чистой передачи Истинных Знаний – принцип развития и сохранения Миссии: «слушать – повторять». Ибо слушание ложных истин является погружением в иллюзию, а повторение ложных истин означает их распространение. 

Кроме того, невнимательное, искажённое воспевание киртанией постоянно изменяющейся Маха-мантры не даёт возможности слушающим  Её повторить. В результате, каждый из участников подобной «Санкиртаны» воспевает нечто своё. Такое нестабильное воспевание и слушание не позволяет сконцентрироваться на Маха-мантре такой, как Она есть, достичь ништхи и утвердиться в Её чистом воспевании. Тьма невежестваи облака анартх не могут быть рассеяны воспеванием искажённой Маха-мантры. 

Вайшнавам, осознанно практикующим искажённое воспевание и побуждающим к этому других, придётся нести ответственность за свои действия, ибо эти действия указывают на наличие оскорблений Святого Имени, вплоть до всех десяти. Такие действия разрушают их личную духовную практику, основы наследия Его Божественной Милости Ачарьи-основателя Международного Общества Сознания Кришны А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады и Миссии Шри Махапрабху в целом.  Искажённое воспевание Святых Имён по незнанию относится к оскорблениям категории сева и полностью нейтрализуется осознанным прекращением искажённого воспевания Маха-мантры. 

Не существует европейских, американских, китайских, бенгальских, грузинских, русских или любых иных стандартов и технологий произношения Маха-мантры. Не существует материальных оправданий пренебрежительному отношению к Её воспеванию. 

Существует единый прописной санскритский стандарт и всем желающим серьёзно практиковать воспевание Маха-мантры, вне зависимости от национальной и иной принадлежности, необходимо с ним ознакомиться и только ему следовать. 
Целенаправленная, осознанная, кропотливая работа над своей дикцией и акцентом в абсолютном большинстве случаев принесёт наилучший результат. Усилия в этом направлении и есть практика. Стремление удовлетворить Господа, воспевание и слушание непревзойдённых по красоте звуков Его Имён того стоят.  

Если при воспевании Маха-мантры на тот или иной мотив Она сложно и искажённо произносится, следует отказаться от таких мелодий. Маха-мантра всесовершенна и существуют миллиарды вариантов Её чистого воспевания. Необходимо стараться правильно и с любовью Её воспевать, и соответствующая мелодия сама проявится из сердца – у каждой души свои песни любви. 

И ещё одно: подобно тому, как алмаз можно превратить в бриллиант только обрабатывая другим алмазом, так и Святые Имена принимают форму, взаимодействуя на языке друг с другом в процессе воспевания Маха-мантры. Как алмаз, имеющий высшую прочность, обрабатывается только за счёт небольшой разницы твёрдости на его гранях, так и Святые Имена, единые и тождественные по своей природе, «гранятся» за счёт разности Своих изначальных форм, пока не проявят Их и не воссияют Светом Высших Истин! 

Внимательно слушая своё воспевание входящих в Маха-мантру Святых Имён и прося Их о милости одарить должной чуткостью и личным руководством, можно постепенно услышать удовлетворяющие сердце Чистые Святые Имена. На это может уйти некоторое время, но это интересный и захватывающий ум и сознание процесс. С желанием работая, можно весьма скоро получить результат, превосходящий все ожидания! 

Три высших аспекта Абсолютных Истины – Абсолютное Знание о Боге, Абсолютное Знание о преданном служении Богу и Абсолютное Знание об отношениях с Богом – будут раскрыты тем, кто внимательно, с любовью воспевает Маха-мантру!

ванчха калпа-тарубхьяш ча крипа-синдхубхья эва ча
патитанам паванебхьо вайшнавебхьо намо намах


Всем желаю успехов! Ваш слуга, Расала дас.

----------


## Расала дас

Е.М. ШРИЛА ШИВАРАМА СВАМИ О СТАРАТЕЛЬНОМ ВОСПЕВАНИИ СВЯТОГО ИМЕНИ РАМА

ВОПРОС: Когда во время киртана преданный поет Имя Рама, но тянет в конце долго Рамооо, – это является ошибкой? И какое было отношение к этому Шрилы Прабхупады?"
ОТВЕТ: "Нам надо стараться всегда повторять Святые Имена правильно. Мы должны стараться произносить эти Имена правильно.
Если нас Кто-то очень сильно интересует, и мы не безразличны к Этой Личности, то мы всегда будем стараться делать что-то для этой Личности тщательным образом.
И поэтому Шрила Прабхупада очень много раз говорил, что слоги Маха-мантры должны произноситься очень правильно: "Харе Кришна", а не "Хари Кришна". И также надо повторять Рама, а не Рамоо, и не Раму...
Но если мы случайно как-то неправильно произнесли, то особой в этом нет проблемы, потому что Кришна знает, с каким настроением мы это произнесли. 
Но с нашей стороны мы должны относиться к этому внимательно."
http://www.sivaramaswami.com/en/category/articles/
Скайп-конференция с русскими преданными 21 сентября 2013 г.

----------


## Расала дас

ВОПРОСЫ ЛОКАНАТХУ СВАМИ О ПРАВИЛЬНОМ ПРОИЗНОШЕНИИ СВЯТЫХ ИМЁН РАМА, КРИШНА и ХАРЕ

ВОПРОС: Есть ли разница, когда мы воспеваем Рама или Рамо? И как нам развить искренность?
ОТВЕТ: Имя Рама происходит из санскритского корня «рам». Это имя означает «Господь, который наслаждается». Он становится причиной наслаждения других, Он наслаждается и хочет видеть, что все - также наслаждаются. Таково определение имени Рама.
А если вы бенгалец, то вы поете – Рамо. Язык, на котором вы говорите, накладывает отпечаток на произношение. На санскрите имя Рама может быть произнесено тремя способами: Рам, Рама и Рамаха. И то имя, которое мы используем, стоит в звательном падеже - Рама. Некоторые отбрасывают последнюю букву «а». Это неправильно. Некоторые говорят – Рамаха. Это тоже грамматически неправильно. Надо говорить четыре звука Р-А-М-А. Это звательный падеж. Мы зовем Господа.
ВОПРОС: Как правильно произносить слово Кришна?
ОТВЕТ: Я уже говорил, что язык, на котором вы говорите, влияет на произношение. Бенгальцы говорят «Кришно». В провинции Махараштра, в которой я родился, а также в Гуджарате говорят «Крушна». Поэтому в санскрите есть диакритические знаки - точки черточки. Надо знать их значение и следовать. Эти значки показывают, как правильно произносить: «Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе, Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе».
В слове «Харе» ударение ставится на последний слог, в слове «Кришна» ударение - на первый слог, буква «а» - короткая, в слове «Рама» ударение на первый слог, буква «а» (вторая) - короткая.
Но Господь очень милостив. Он понимает, что вы имеете в виду. Ну, по крайней мере, мы должны приложить усилия, чтобы произносить правильно. Не нужно этим пренебрегать, нужно постараться сделать все правильно. Но Господь известен как бхава-грахи джанардана - тот, кто принимает бхаву или настроение.
ВОПРОС: Как повторять слово «Рама»?
ОТВЕТ: Мы обсуждали это вчера. При повторении «Рама» активно используются губы. На звуке «м» - вы закрываете губы, а на последнем звуке «а» - снова открываете. Произносите не Рам, а Рама. Иначе последний звук пропускается, а должно быть четыре звука. Р-А-М-А. Это будет правильное обращение к Господу в звательном падеже.
http://lokanathswami.ru/…/vo…/vopros...jakh/19-1-0-27

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

ПРАВИЛЬНОЕ ВОСПЕВАНИЕ СВЯТОГО ИМЕНИ.
По словам Шрилы Дживы Госвами, если человек пренебрежительно относится к Святому имени, то у него появляются пять качеств, которые сами собой развиваются в сердце.
Пять качеств, которые приходят при неправильном воспевании святого имени:
ПЕРВОЕ, что происходит в сердце такого человека, он становится лицемером. Лицемерие значит, что я говорю одно, а думаю о другом.
И вслед за лицемерием развивается атеизм, или сомнения в существовании Бога. Это ВТОРОЕ. Человек не чувствует, что святое имя не отлично от Самого Бога, и также видит, что за его оскорбление Святого Имени, с ним ничего не происходит: земля не уходит из под ног и гиена огненная не поглощает. Так он начинает сомневаться: «Есть Бог или нет?».
И на следующем этапе – это ТРЕТЬЕ, у него развивается привязанность к вещам, которые губят сознание Кришны, в результате чего, у него пропадает интерес к садхане. Садхана становится утомительной повинностью. Человек забывает о том опыте, который у него был, и киртан становится просто ритуалом.
ЧЕТВЕРТОЕ. Он перестает чувствовать Святое Имя.
И компенсирует все это гордыня, ПЯТОЕ качество, которое развивается у человека, невнимательно повторяющего мантру. Человек хочет доказать, что не лыком шит…
Пять качеств, которые приходят при правильном воспевании святого имени:
Они удивительным образом перекликаются с теми, о которых мы говорили.
ПЕРВОЕ качество, которое приходит к человеку, правильно повторяющему святое имя Господа – это простота. Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур Прабхупада говорит, что это главное качество вайшнава. Вайшнав – это человек, у которого в душе нет ни капли политики. Он не пытается ни кем притворяться, не пытается никого из себя изображать. Он для всех одинаков, приходит к нему большой человек или маленький.
ВТОРОЕ. Вместе с простотой появляется еще одно замечательное качество – экантата, целеустремленность, когда у человека остается только одна цель. Сейчас у нас множество целей. Но когда цель одна, человек видит эту цель и идет к ней. И все становится просто. На самом деле духовная жизнь очень проста, и путь духовный очень прямой. Но из-за многоветвистого нашего разума, мы не понимаем, как по этой прямой дороге идти. Экантата – это в каком-то смысле антоним безбожия, или атеизма. Потому что у человека, который верит в Бога, есть только одна цель – Бог. Он понимает, что никаких других целей нет, поскольку Бог есть все. И Бог может исполнить все мои желания.
И следующее ТРЕТЬЕ качество, которое у него появляется – этот решимость, способность преодолевать любые препятствия. Такой человек может давать обеты и следовать им. И сила, чтобы следовать обетам, приходит именно от Святого Имени Господа.
И ЧЕТВЕРТОЕ качество, которое является антонимом к привязанности – это отрешенность, и даже не просто отрешенность, но бескомпромиссность по отношению к тем вещам, которые могут погубить наше преданное служение.
И, наконец, ПЯТОЕ, качество, которое приходит к человеку в результате правильного повторения Святого Имени – это смирение. Бхактивинода Тхакур определяет подлинное смирение, как «способность ничего ни от кого не ждать».
Представьте себе на мгновение, что у вас есть это качество: вы ни от кого ничего не ждете, ни благодарности, ни ответа, ничего… Будете ли вы счастливы в таком состоянии? Вы будете самыми счастливыми людьми! Потому что у вас не будет никаких разочарований. Потому что есть Кришна и мы, есть святое Имя Кришны. Все остальное приходит само.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Повторять все тридцать два слога

“Когда я был секретарем Шрилы Прабхупады, да и вообще не единожды, я сидел перед Шрилой Прабхупадой и повторял джапу. Иногда мы слышим как люди, да и я тоже, произносят “Харе Рам, Харе Рам, Рам Рам, Харе Харе”. Шрила Прабхупада останавливал меня и неоднократно говорил мне: “Повторяй всю мантру” и затем сам произносил ее. Так что, должно быть “Ра-ма”. [Пушта Кришна дас, один из бывших секретарей Шрилы Прабхупады]

В Падма Пуране сказано:
“Те вайшнавы, которые всегда повторяют маха-мантру состоящую из шестнадцати имен и тридцати двух слогов (Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе) достигают Вриндавана, вечной обители Радхи и Кришны”.

----------


## Варган

> То есть, при воспевании этого Имени нужно понимать: Оно не должен быть «прямым», с явно выраженной «и» - КрИшна.


Харе Кришна! Расала Прабху, примите мои смиренные поклоны! Поясните, пожалуйста, почему не должно быть явно выраженного И? Вопрос вызван тем, что в "Руководстве по чтению санскрита"  во всех книгах ББТ "р с точкой" (ри) относится к гласным буквам. После гласного "ри" стоят 2 согласных подряд - ш и н. По этой причине "ри" в слове "Кришна" - это тяжёлый (гурУ) слог, то есть он долгий, произносится в 2 раза длиннее легкого (короткого) слога. Подробно правила отнесения слогов к тяжёлым и легким есть в статье "Чтение санскритских стихов в традиции Гаудия-вайшнавизма" Джагананды даса
https://vk.com/doc-20028192_31219211 
Объясните, пожалуйста, что Вы имели в виду?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Примечательно.что если ты не музыкант и не владеешь игрой на гармонике,то тебя и к киртану не допустят.Один известный киртания в России сказал,что не всегда Имя подходит под мелодию,приходится менять Имя в угоду музыке.Даже если в группе старший преданный не умеет на гармони,то киртан ведет бхакта,который может только без году неделя,как практикует.Вообще тема неофитов в днвижении-отдельная тема.Иногда от них хочется сбежать не только в деревню,но и куда подалее.Теперь понимаю святых в православии.Они убегали от толпы неофитов,готовы все менять в угоду своим разнузданным чувствам и организовывали скиты и монастыри,куда тех и калачом не заманишь.Все повторяется? Поэтому-то сейчас ,наверное.появился такой большой интерес к жизни в отдаленной ферме и к теме варнашрамы вообще.А варнашрама предполагает простую и прозрачную жизнь на природе.

----------


## Расала дас

Харе Кришна, уважаемый Варган!
Примите мои поклоны и благодарность за вопрос.

Из руководства по чтению санскрита, приводимого в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады, мы знаем, что в санскрите есть краткая гласная «ри» (пишется как р с точкой внизу, произносится кратко) и долгая гласная «ри» (пишется как р с точкой внизу и чёрточкой вверху, произносится в два раза дольше).
Если посмотреть на то, как Маха-мантра записана в англоязычных изданиях книг Шрилы Прабхупады, например, в «Бхагавад-гите», находим в имени Кришны краткую гласную ри, т.е. с точкой внизу без чёрточки вверху. Итак, ри произносим кратко. 
Интересно, что «а» в имени Кришны тоже краткая гласная.
Имеем две краткие гласные – «ри» и «а», ударение падает на первую из них.  
То есть, акцент на «ри», но эта гласная не произносится так протяжно и ярко выражено как долгое «ри» с чёрточкой наверху.

Важность правильного произношения Маха-мантры замечательно обосновывает Шачинандана Свами  в своей книге «Океан нектара Святого Имени» в части «Техника воспевания», основанной на «Шри Харинама Чинтамани» Бхактивиноды Тхакура. Автор призывает к точному произношению звуков Маха-мантры без искажений и национальных окрасок.

----------


## Варган

> То есть, акцент на «ри», но эта гласная не произносится так протяжно и ярко выражено как долгое «ри» с чёрточкой наверху.


Харе Кришна! Благодарю. Теперь понял.

----------


## Расала дас

ШАЧИНАНДАНА СВАМИ О ПРАВИЛЬНОМ ПРОИЗНОШЕНИИ МАХА-МАНТРЫ

Повторяя Святое Имя, нужно стараться преодолеть национальные языковые особенности. Однажды на падаятре я услышал, как японские и китайские преданные пели «Хале Лама, Хале Лама». В их языке нет буквы «Р». Преданные, имеющие англоязычное происхождение, также не могут повторять букву «Р» отчетливо. Немцы, напротив, любят произносить «Кррришна», создавая глубокую вибрацию «Р» в горле. Этих «национальных издержек» следует избегать.

Западному человеку трудно произносить подобные звуки, особенно РА и РИ, поскольку их нет в западных языках. Однако этому можно научиться. Помимо правильного произношения в этом есть еще одно преимущество: язык не движется во рту взад-вперед; он все время находится в одном месте и просто вибрирует. Повторять мантру становится проще, затраты энергии уменьшаются и Святое Имя открывает себя «быстрее», как того хотел Шрила Прабхупада.

По сути дела, воспевать Святое Имя очень просто, но делать это нужно правильно. Не следует забывать, что отчетливое произношение звуков Святого Имени - это очень важное служение Кришне.

Благодаря концентрации на звуках Святого Имени, вы сможете открыть для себя образ, качества и развлечения Бога.

Из книги «Океан нектара Святого Имени»

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Эти святые имена Господа — самые высшие в своей сладости. В этой мантре нет молитвы. В ней есть все близкие и сокровенные отношения с Богом. Эта мантра открывается только той душе, которая сильно привязана к Сверх-душе нитью любви. Эти имена являются мантрой для тех, кто находится на пути мадхурья-расы. Постоянная медитация на эти имена является лучшей формой поклонения Господу. Вся духовная деятельность людей, подобных лебедям, такая как поклонение божеству, соблюдение обетов и изучение писаний, заключена в этих святых именах. Для воспевания этой мантры нет ограничений во времени, месте и обстоятельствах. Воспевание этой мантры не попадает в зависимость от наставлений гуру или поклонения божеству за определенную плату или награду. Обязанность людей, которых можно сравнить с лебедями, — принять прибежище в этих святых именах, а также принять двенадцать вышеупомянутых истин. Искренним людям зарубежных стран, чей язык и социальное положение различаются, следует принять святые имена этой мантры как они есть. Это означает, что в процессе поклонения данная мантра не должна интерпретироваться научным миропониманием, бесполезными аргументами или измышлениями. Если есть одна молитва для всех, она должна стать целью для достижения любви к Богу. Тогда она будет безукоризненной и совершенной. 
Шри-Кришна самхита,Бхактивинода Тхакур.

----------


## Расала дас

*ЮГАЛА-СМАРАНА-МАЙИ*

*Шрути Шастры гласят:*

_«Шри Радха — хладини-шакти (энергия наслаждения) Шри Кришны. Ее также именуют Хара (та, кто крадет), ибо Она похищает ум Кришны. В звательном падеже имя Хара становится „Харе“. Враджа-раджа-кумар, сын царя Враджи, носит имя Кришна. Звуки Его флейты завораживают девушек Враджи, отчего они забывают свойственную им стыдливость, забывают дхарму, честь и, потеряв самообладание, покидают свои дома. Вот почему Его называют Кришной. Его неописуемо прекрасный образ пленяет ум и все чувства юных пастушек, погружая их в волны нескончаемого блаженства. За это Его величают Рамой»._

*Объяснение Шрилы Дживы Госвами*

*Харе* — Своей божественной красотой Шри Кришначандра пленяет сердце каждого, но Шримати Радхика Своей непревзойденной находчивостью и изобретательностью пленяет сердце Самого Шри Кришны. Поэтому Её называют Хара (в звательном падеже — Харе).

*Кришна* — Шри Хари, чьи добродетели очаровывают все три мира, привлекает Шримати Радхику Своей юношеской красотой и нежными звуками флейты. Поэтому Его зовут Кришной, Всепривлекающим.

*Харе* — Шри Кришна похищает Шримати Радхику, чьи глаза прекрасны, как у лани, и укрывается с Ней в уединенной кундже на раса-мандале. Об этом рассказывают великие души, маха-пуруши. Поэтому Радхика известна как Хара (в звательном падеже— Харе).

*Кришна* — Исходящее от Его тела изумительное сияние способно придать золоту цвет шьяма-варна (темно-сапфировый). Этого Радха-Раману Шьямасундару называют Кришной.

*Кришна* — Шри Хари сотворил Шьямакунду, лучшее из всех озер, в лесу Враджи у склона Говардханы. Он сделал это, исполняя желание Шримати Радхики, и призвал туда все святые тиртхи. Сведущие в писаниях преданные, которые зовут Его Кришной, постигли эту глубокую тайну.

*Кришна* — Хотя Его развлечения во Вриндаване на берегах Ямуны поражают весь мир, Всепривлекающего дхира-лалита-наяку Шри Хари привлекает божественная махабхава Шримати Радхики. За это знатоки духовной науки величают Его Кришной.

*Харе* — Однажды во Врадже Шри Кришна похитил жизненную силу Ариштасуры, могучего демона в образе быка. Увидев это, Шримати Радхика радостно воскликнула: «Хари, Хари!» За это Она получила имя Хара (в звательном падеже — Харе).

*Харе* — Иногда Шримати Радхика напевает о развлечениях Шри Кришны едва слышно, а иногда, охваченная сильным любовным чувством, Она поет громко. Поэтому знатоки священных писаний, разбирая различные расы, называют Её Хара (в звательном падеже — Харе).

*Харе* — Во Вриндаване поглощенная любовными развлечениями и расой Шри Радхика похищает флейту, выпавшую из рук Шри Кришны. Поэтому Радхика-деви известна как Хара (в звательном падеже — Харе).

*Рама* — Шри Кришна, чья находчивость в любовных играх не знает предела, непревзойден в искусстве объятий. Он известен как Рама, потому что гуляет со Шри Радхикой в кунджах на склонах Говардханы и наслаждается любовными забавами.

*Харе* — Нет никого милостивее Шримати Радхики. Она уносит все печали преданных и каждый день наполняет их сердце счастьем. Поэтому Её называют Хара (в звательном падеже — Харе).

*Рама* — Умы преданных, погруженных в бхаджану, устремлены к Шри Кришне, океану высочайшего блаженства. За это Шьямасундара-виграху, Шри Кришну, величают Рамой.

*Рама* — В уединенных кунджах Шримати Радхика доставляет наслаждение Шри Хари, даруя Ему Свою прему. Поэтому, согласно определению рамайати анандайати («тот, кто дарует счастье»), Он известен как Рама. Шри Кришну зовут Рамой, потому что Он встречается со Шри Радхой.

*Рама* — Когда Шри Кришна, дарующий радость Своим преданным, увидел, как обитатели Враджи плачут от страха, Он проглотил лесной пожар, тем самым принеся им огромную радость. Поэтому Шри Кришну, который позволяет Своим преданным наслаждаться развлечениями с Ним, называют Рамой.

*Харе* — Шри Кришна отправился в Матхуру, чтобы убить Камсу и других демонов. Но Он хотел только одного: поскорее вернуться во Врадж и встретиться соШри Радхикой. Она забирает Шри Кришну из других дхам, таких, как Матхра, и возвращает во Врадж. За это Её называют Хара, или «та, кто похищает» (в звательном падеже— Харе).

*Харе* — Шри Нанда-нандана вернулся из Матхуры и Двараки, чтобы унести прочь все печали жителей Враджа. Этого Нанда-нандану, который совершает лилы, пленяющие ум Шри Радхики, именуют Хари (в звательном падеже тоже Харе).

----------


## Расала дас

*
*В «КАЛИ-САНТАРАНА-УПАНИШАД», ОТНОСЯЩЕЙСЯ К «ЯДЖУР-ВЕДЕ», ОПИСЫВАЕТСЯ СВАРУПА И ВЕЛИЧИЕ МАХА-МАНТРЫ*

«В конце Двапара-юги Шри Нарада отправился к Господу Брахме и, отдав ему поклон, спросил: „О господин, как мне спастись от влияния века Кали во время моих странствий по земле?“

Брахмаджи ответил:
„О сын мой, твой вопрос заслуживает всяческих похвал. Я раскрою тебе самую большую тайну Вед, зная которую ты без труда преодолеешь пагубное влияние Кали. Олицетворение Кали-юги дрожит от страха, слыша звуки Имен Ади-пуруши, Бхагавана Шри Нараяны (Кришны)“.

„Какое Имя Бхагавана нужно повторять? — спросил Нарада. — И какова сварупа этого Имени?“

Брахмаджи ответил:
„Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Эта Маха-мантра, состоящая из шестнадцати Имен, может полностью искоренить грехи Кали-юги. Лучшей садханы ты не найдешь во всех Ведах. Маха-мантра обладает шестнадцатью качествами.Это значит, что Она способна разрушить материальную оболочку дживы, состоящую из пяти грубых элементов (панча-бхута) и одиннадцати органов чувств. Когда джива повторяет Маха-мантру, перед ней предстает Парабрахман, словно солнце, вышедшее из-за облаков“.

„О господин, — снова обратился Нарада к Брахме, — каким правилам нужно следовать, повторяя Маха-мантру?“

— „Повторение Маха-мантры не ограничено никакими правилами, — ответил Брахмаджи. — Повторять Ее можно даже в оскверненном состоянии. Более того, чётко произнося каждое слово Маха-мантры, можно обрести освобождение (салокья, самипья, сарупья или саюджья). Но самое главное, Маха-мантра дарует кришна-прему, которая является пятой, высшей, целью человеческой жизни (панчама пурушартха)“».

----------


## Расала дас

*
*ОБЪЯСНЕНИЕ МАХА-МАНТРЫ*

*Шри Гопал-гуру Госвами*

Маха-бхагаваты всегда помнят исполненного блаженства Шри Радха-раману (шьяма-кишора-виграху), который рассеивает мрак невежества и спасает от материального существования, порожденного невежеством.

Когда маха-бхагавата видит, что его ученик развил необходимые качества — благодарен, молчалив, обуздал свои чувства, чист сердцем и, самое главное, исполнен привязанности (анураги) к Шри Радха-рамане, — он благословляет ученика, давая ему Харе Кришна Маха-мантру, состоящую из следующих трех слов:

*ХАРЕ* — Огонь может сжечь все, что угодно, даже если мы этого не хотим. Так же и Господь может полностью уничтожить грехи самого отъявленного грешника, с каким бы чувством он ни помнил Его. Поэтому Господа именуют Хари («Тот, кто уносит прочь»).
Сач-чид-ананда-виграха Бхагаван раскрывает Свою таттву в сердце того, кто повторяет и помнит Его имена. Одновременно Он рассеивает в сердце этого человека тьму невежества. Поэтому Господа помнят как Хари. Его называют Хари потому, что Он уносит прочь тройственные страдания движущихся и неподвижных существ. Он пленяет сердца мирских людей, когда они слушают и говорят о Его божественных качествах. Своим очарованием Он завораживает миллионы богов любви. За это царевича Враджи, Шри Кришну, прославляют как Хари (в звательном падеже — Харе).

Чтобы явить Высшее наслаждение любовной расы, Шримати Радхика очаровывает Кришну Своим образом, качествами и живительным нектаром Своей премы. Поэтому кроткие сердцем преданные говорят и поют о хладини-шакти Шри Кришны, Вришабхану-нандини Шри Радхе, называя Ее Хара (в звательном падеже — Харе). В «Крама-дипике» Шри Кришна говорит Чандраме: «Имя Радхи в сотни раз превосходит Мои имена. Даже Я не могу представить, какое благо ожидает того, кто всегда прославляет и помнит Шри Радху».

*КРИШНА* — Глагольный корень криш означает «всепривлекающий», а на — «исполненный блаженства». Вместе эти два слога указывают на всепривлекающий, исполненный блаженства Парабрахман, которого именуют Шри Кришной. Предвечного Господа Шри Говинду, причину всех причин, чье тело исполнено вечности, знания и блаженства, именуют Кришной. Лотосоокий смуглокожий сын царя Нанды — единственный источник радости и блаженства для жителей Гокулы. Поэтому Его величают Кришной.

*РАМА* — Шанкара сказал Парвати: «О Деви! Стоит только произнести первый слог имени Рама, как все грехи покидают тело, а со вторым слогом двери рта закрываются, не давая грехам снова проникнуть внутрь». 
Йоги всегда размышляют о пара-таттве, Высшей безграничной Истине, источнике Всего блаженства. Эта пара-таттва, парама-брахма, известна как Рама.

Божество исполненных расы трансцендентных развлечений, расика-шекхара Шри Кришна, блистающий Своей находчивостью, вечно наслаждается любовными играми со Шримати Радхикой. За это Его именуют Рамой. Шри Кришна очаровывает Шри Радхику и наслаждается лилами вместе с Ней. Поэтому Он известен как Рама.

*ЗНАЧЕНИЕ МАХА-МАНТРЫ:*

*ХАРЕ* — Шримати Радхику, которая похищает ум Кришны, называют Хара (в звательном падеже — Харе).

*КРИШНА* — «Кришна» значит «тот, кто пленяет ум Шри Радхи». К Нему обращаются: «О, Кришна!»


*ХАРЕ* — Шри Радха лишает Кришну Его добродетелей, таких, как скромность, серьезность, терпение и умеренность. Поэтому к Ней обращаются: «О Харе!»

*КРИШНА* — Он привлекает Шримати Радхику, заставляя Ее забыть Свою стыдливость и терпение, и за это Его называют Кришной.


*КРИШНА* — где бы Шримати Радхика ни находилась и куда бы ни шла, Она видит, как Шри Кришна старается прикоснуться к Ней и привлечь Ее к Себе. Поэтому Его именуют Кришной (Всепривлекающим).

*КРИШНА* — Он доставляет радость Шри Радхе, которая снова и снова устремляется в лес Вриндаваны, привлеченная звуками Его флейты и неспособная устоять перед ними. За это Его величают Кришной.


*ХАРЕ* — куда бы Он ни шел и где бы ни находился, Шри Кришна повсюду, со всех сторон, видит Радху рядом с Собой. Так Она полностью завладевает Его сознанием. Поэтому Ее называют Хара (в звательном падеже — Харе).

*ХАРЕ* — Она снова и снова похищает Кришну, увлекая Его на тайное свидание, поэтому Ее называют Хара (в звательном падеже — Харе).


*ХАРЕ* — Шри Радха силой уводит Кришну в одну из вриндаванских рощ. За это Ее называют Хара (в звательном падеже — Харе).

*РАМА* — улыбки, смех и взгляды Шри Кришны доставляют радость Шримати Радхике, поэтому Его имя — Рама. К Нему обращаются: «О, Рама!»


*ХАРЕ* — увидев Шри Радхику, Шри Кришна внезапно теряет самообладание. Поэтому Ее называют Хара (в звательном падеже — Харе).

*РАМА* — Кришна наслаждается встречами со Шри Радхой, обмениваясь с Ней тайными ласками и объятиями. По этому к Нему обращаются: «О Рама!»


*РАМА* — Кришна наслаждается любовными развлечениями со Своей возлюбленной Шри Радхой, отводя Ей ведущую роль в Их играх. За это Его именуют Рамой.

*РАМА* — Он испытывает все новые и новые наслаждения, и поэтому Его называют Рамой.


*ХАРЕ* — В конце раса-лилы Шримати Радхика полностью завладевает разумом Шри Кришны и потом внезапно исчезает. Поэтому Ее называют Хара (в звательном падеже — Харе).

*ХАРЕ* — Кришна в конце раса-лилы тоже похищает разум Шри Радхики. Поэтому Его называют Хари. К Нему тоже обращаются со словами: «О Харе!»

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Расала дас буду учить описание наизусть, низкий вам поклон

----------


## Расала дас

Hrishikesha das, низкий и Вам поклон! Вдохновляете, есть и от меня, хоть какая-то польза. Желаю Вам успехов!

----------


## siddhanathadas

Расала дас, с глубоким трепетом присоединяюсь к Hrishikesha das'у и благодарю за способность быть проводником божественной милости  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Расала дас

*
Дорогой siddhanathadas! Я Ваш слуга! Всем сердцем верю, что внимательно воспевая Маха-мантру Вы обязательно обретёте Высшую Милость Шри Шри...

----------


## Расала дас

*



*ШРИЛА РАГХУНАТХА ДАС ГОСВАМИ В ПРЕДИСЛОВИИ К СВОЕМУ ОБЪЯСНЕНИЮ МАХА-МАНТРЫ ПИШЕТ:*

«Однажды, тяжко страдая от разлуки со Своим возлюбленным Шьямасундарой, Шримати Радхика стала думать о том, как встретиться с Ним. Чтобы умерить боль разлуки, Она стала повторять Харе Кришна Маха-мантру. 
Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, погруженный в настроение Шримати Радхики, тоже повторял эти Имена. Из Его уст изошла Маха-мантра, состоящая из шестнадцати Имен или тридцати двух слогов. Пусть же эта Маха-мантра, способная затопить кришна-премой все мироздание, господствует над всем. 
*Джая хо! Джая хо! Да сопутствует Ей полная победа!*»

----------


## Расала дас

*



*ОБЪЯСНЕНИЕ СМЫСЛА МАХАМАНТРЫ ШРИЛЫ БХАКТИВИНОДЫ ТХАКУРА*

*Харе* – О, Харе! Прошу Тебя, плени мой ум и освободи из плена материальной жизни.

*Кришна* — О, Кришна! Привлеки к Себе мой беспокойный ум.

*Харе* — О, Харе! Наполни мой ум Своей спонтанной мадхурьей.

*Кришна* — О, Кришна! Очисти мой ум знанием о бхаджане, которое можно получить от Твоих преданных, сведущих в бхакти-таттве.

*Кришна* — О, Кришна! Дай мне твердую веру в Твое Имя, образ, качества и развлечения.

*Кришна* — О, Кришна! Позволь мне развить вкус к Твоему имени, образу, качествам и развлечениям.

*Харе* — О, Харе! Сделай меня достойным служить Тебе.

*Харе* — О, Харе! Сделай меня Твоей служанкой и отдавай Мне распоряжения.

*Харе* — О, Харе! Позволь мне слушать повествования о Твоих сладостных лилах с Твоими самыми близкими преданными.

*Рама* — О, Рама! Радхика-рамана! Позволь мне слушать о Твоих сокровенных лилах от Твоих преданных Мадхуканты и Снигдхаканты, пребывая на Голоке вместе с Тобой и Твоей возлюбленной Радхикой.

*Харе* — О, Харе! О, Шримати Радхика! Позволь мне созерцать Твои самые сокровенные лилы с Твоим возлюбленным Шри Кришной.

*Рама* — О, Рама! Радхика-рамана! Прошу Тебя, яви мне Твои лилы со Шримати Радхикой.

*Рама* — О, Рама! Ты предаешься развлечениям со Своими вечными спутниками. Прошу Тебя, позволь мне всегда помнить Твое Имя, образ, качества и лилы.

*Рама* — О, Шьяма, дарующий радость Своим вечным спутникам! Сделай меня способным служить Тебе, памятуя о Твоем имени, образе, качествах и лилах.

*Харе* — О, Харе! Прошу Тебя, прими эту падшую, грешную душу и поступай со мной так, как я того заслуживаю.

*Харе* — О, Харе! Пожалуйста, играй со мной в Свои божественные игры. Лишь об этом я молюсь у Твоих лотосных стоп.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

:dandavat:  Расала дас осыпаете драгоценностями нас, спасибо огромное, низкий Вам поклон  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Расала дас

*
 :vanca calpa:  *Hrishikesha das!*  "...Мы — несовершеннолетние. Наш отец оставил нам множество документов о собственности, которую мы должны унаследовать. Нам, несовершеннолетним, нужно постараться выяснить по этим документам, что за собственность нам полагается. Когда мы достигнем совершеннолетия, то вступим во владение нашим законным наследством. Наш гуру, наш хранитель, наш отец, подарил, оставил нам в наследство рагануга-шастры — Писания, посвященные спонтанной преданной любви. И по мере того, как мы всё более и более будем приближаться к духовной зрелости, нам нужно будет выяснять, на что нам можно надеяться в будущем, в чём наше истинное богатство. Надо снова его обрести. Оно должно быть у нас. Об этом говорят документы. Оно наше. Таково наше положение. Мы несовершеннолетние, но должны стать совершеннолетними и предъявить свои права на служение, назначенное нам нашими хранителями."

----------


## Hrishikesha das

:vanca calpa:

----------


## Расала дас

*


*ДЖАЙВА-ДХАРМА. ШРИЛА БХАКТИВИНОДА ТХАКУР*

"Атомарная индивидуальная душа духовна и вечна. Она существовала задолго до своего воцарения в мире материи. Поскольку в мире духа нет ни прошлого, ни будущего, все сущее в нем пребывает в настоящем. Качеством вечности обладают и душа, и ее природа. Поэтому они тоже существуют в вечном настоящем. Я даю тебе лишь словесное описание. Степень твоего понимания будет зависеть от твоей способности осознавать явления духовного мира. Я могу лишь намекнуть, но ты должен сам познать все это, погрузившись в духовный транс. Логика и аргументы материального мира не помогут тебе обрести верного понимания. Твоя способность познать духовный мир, находящийся за пределами материи, будет зависеть от степени твоего желания избавиться от оков иллюзии.

В начале ты узришь свою собственную духовную форму. Снова и снова воспевая Святые Имена Господа Хари, ты достигнешь понимания природы души. Практика аштанга-йоги и путь имперсонализма не смогут помочь тебе в твоем стремлении увидеть чистую духовную природу. Только служение Господу Кришне поможет тебе постигнуть твою вечную природу. Поэтому ты должен постоянно с воодушевлением воспевать Святые Имена Господа Хари. Продвижение в духовной жизни возможно лишь благодаря повторению этих Имен.

Воспевая Святое Имя Господа Хари в течение длительного времени, ты достигнешь любви к Святому Имени – любви, которую раньше ты никогда не испытывал. За этой любовью последует возможность познать духовный мир. Из всех видов преданного служения воспевание Святых Имен Господа Хари – самое важное и быстродействующее."

----------


## Расала дас

*


"Святое Имя Господа - это наша жизнь. Наше преданное служение призвано совершаться лишь по отношению к Святому Имени. Наш жизненный успех может быть оценен только в соответствии с нашим отношением со Святым Именем."

Ниранджана Свами 1.05.2001

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада: Произнося ведические мантры, брахманы должны правильно расставлять ударения и выдерживать правильную интонацию, что само по себе является наукой. Правильное произношение санскритских слов, образующих мантру, — залог ее действенности. Современные брахманы не могут похвастаться идеальным знанием санскрита, к тому же они недостаточно чистоплотны в своей повседневной жизни. Однако повторение мантры Харе Кришна приносит то же благо, что и совершение жертвоприношений. Сила этой мантры столь велика, что даже ошибки в произношении не умаляют ее могущества, и человек, повторяющий ее, все равно получает желаемый результат.(ШБ 4.13.27 комментарий)

----------


## Евгений Дунаевский

Подскажите пожалуйста еще немного по поводу звука "ри". За пояснения про его краткость большое спасибо. 
Я слышал варианты звучания, где этот слог, произносится в большей степени как "ы", чем "и". Это искажение или просто мне так слышится? Как правильнее? Или нужно что-то между ними?

----------


## Расала дас

*
Уважаемый Евгений! Харе Кришна! Спасибо за вопрос и искренний интерес к этой теме. В идеале наиболее благоприятно услышать воспевание Маха-мантры из уст реализованной, достигшей самоосознания личности. Вообще, подразумевается, что теоретическим знаниям о Святых Именах и практическим навыкам Их воспевания должен обучить садхаку его духовный учитель, и дальнейшая индивидуальная практика должна осуществляться под его благим руководством. Непосредственно слушая чистое, безоскорбительное воспевание Маха-мантры вайшнавом, достигшим любви к Святым Именам, следование по его стопам - осознанное, внимательное повторение Святых Имён вслед за ним - идеальный путь достижения совершенства.

В отношении "Ы" или "И" могу сказать следующее: слушая своё воспевание, старайтесь увидеть изящно изогнутого Шьямасундару в Его Имени. Красота - важнейшее привлекательное качество Шри Кришны. Имя Кришна беспредельно прекрасно, эту Красоту и нужно обнаружить, неустанно воспевая это Имя! Лично я, воспевая Имя Кришна, чувствую, что откровенное произнесение "Ры" вместо "Ри" ослабляет, нарушает, не проявляет свойственную Ему Высшую естественную, природную эстетику.  "Ы"- груба для того, чтобы передать плавный изгиб тела Имени Кришна...

----------


## Расала дас

*



Красиво петь киртан, играть виртуозно на инструментах - это ещё не показатель преданности. Вот одна из историй со Шрилой Бхактисиддхантой Сарасвати Тхакуром из книги "АЧАРЬЯ КЕШАРИ. ЕГО ЖИЗНЬ И УЧЕНИЕ." 

"На празднество приехал и почтенный Шри Ситанатх Бхактитиртха, ученик Шрилы Бхактивинода Тхакура, и его встретили с огромным почтением. Он славился в Бенгалии как ИЗВЕСТНЫЙ КИРТАНИЯ и МАСТЕРСКИ ВЛАДЕЛ всевозможными рага-рагини и ритмами, ЗНАЛ МНОГО МЕЛОДИЙ и умел воспроизводить голосом тончайшие мелодические украшения. Он также был ИСКУСЕН В ИГРЕ на фисгармонии, эсарадже, вине, мриданге, табле и других инструментах. После главной части праздника Бхактитиртха Прабху ласково усадил рядом с собой Шри Винод-бихари Брахмачари (Шрила Бхакти Паргьяна Кешава Госвами) и стал петь киртаны. Он пел Шри Маха-мантру на РАЗЛИЧНЫЕ РАГА-РАГАНИ, подыгрывая на фисгармонии. Он выводил такие СЛОЖНЫЕ И ДЛИННЫЕ РУЛАДЫ, что пение шестнадцати слов Харе Кришна Маха-мантры от первого «Харе» до последнего, занимало у него ДЕСЯТЬ-ПЯТНАДЦАТЬ МИНУТ. Вдобавок к этому, отчаянно жестикулируя, он ПЫТАЛСЯ ИЗОБРАЖАТЬ бхаву (духовные эмоции). Когда он закончил петь, Шри Винод-бихари-джи (Шрила Бхакти Прагьяна Кешава Госвами) подошёл к Шриле Прабхупаде (Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур), и Прабхупада С УПРЁКОМ СКАЗАЛ ЕМУ: «ТЫ СЛУШАЛ ЭТОТ КИРТАН? За то время, пока он пел ВСЕГО ОДНУ МАНТРУ, можно было бы СПЕТЬ ХАРЕ КРИШНА ПЯТЬДЕСЯТ раз!» Затем он продолжил свои наставления Шри Винод-бихари: «Те, КТО НЕ ИМЕЕТ ВКУСА К ШРИ НАМЕ и поклонению Господу, ПРИВЯЗАНЫ ЛИШЬ к «таурьятрика киртану», МЕЛОДИЧНОМУ ПЕНИЮ на разные мотивы, и поют лишь РАДИ УДОВЛЕТВОРЕНИЯ СВОИХ ЧУВСТВ. Я называю таких людей тал-тхока-сампрадая (те, кого ИНТЕРЕСУЕТ ТОЛЬКО КРАСИВАЯ МЕЛОДИЯ И РИТМ, но не внутреннее настроение). Когда мы С ВЕРОЙ ГРОМКО поем Харе Кришна Маха-мантру, уходит вся апатия, лень и различные анартхи. Если мы погружены в такой киртан, все наши духовные желания исполнятся. А последователи тал-тхока-сампрадаи желают ЛИШЬ МАТЕРИАЛЬНОЙ ВЫГОДЫ, славы и почета. Шуддха-вайшнавы всегда ДЕРЖАТСЯ КАК МОЖНО ДАЛЬШЕ от всего этого и совершают садхану воспевания Кришна-намы, С ВЕРОЙ ПОГРУЗИВШИСЬ В КИРТАН."

http://ok.ru/group/52436562542657/topics?st.gpage=9

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:namaste:  Расала прабху, у вас есть еще такие истории от ачарьев?

----------


## Расала дас

> Расала прабху, у вас есть еще такие истории от ачарьев?


 :buket:  Харе Кришна Матаджи! Очень рад слышать Вас! Спасибо за Ваши усилия, читал некоторые Ваши посты - верю, Шри Шри благословят Вас Своей Высшей Милостью!  


Истории буду искать и публиковать. Вот одна известная, начну с неё...

 

"Из пяти главных учеников Шри Вакрешвары Прабху Гопалагуру был особо отмечен милостью Махапрабху. Он был сыном Мурари Пандита. И его звали Макарадхваджа Пандит, хотя Махапрабху звал его Гопалом. Когда Шри Гаура жил в Нилачале, Гопала прислуживал Ему. Несмотря на то, что он был тогда ещё ребёнком, он был очень искусен в своей севе. Господь проявлял к нему сильную привязанность ватсалья (родительскую) и лично дал ему титул «Гопалагуру».
Однажды Чайтанйя  Махапрабху вышел из деревни, чтобы справить нужду. Гопала стоял в некотором отдалении с горшком воды в руке, готовый служить Господу. Он обратил внимание, что не слышно Святого Имени, всегда радостно плясавшего на языке Махапрабху. Удивляясь, как это возможно, он увидел, что Господь придерживает язык рукой. 
Вскоре Гопала, преисполненный любопытства, спросил у Господа: «Прабху! Зачем Вы придерживаете Свой язык?» Махапрабху ответил: «Слова «Кришна, Кришна» всегда танцуют у Меня на языке, и даже когда я нечист, они не останавливаются. Запрещено читать кришна-нама маха-мантру,  когда ты нечист. Нарушение этого предписания – оскорбление. По этой причине Я придерживаю свой язык, чтобы он остановился». Гопала ответил: «Мой рот не украшают элегантные слова, но всё же, желая понять, я спрошу. В Вашем прекрасном теле нет и следа нечистоты. Оно состоит из сач-чид-ананда-майи и всегда чисто. Ваше «хождение в туалет» - иллюзия. Это просто из-за того, что Вы изображаете человека. Вы независимы (от майи), но если обычная джива умрёт во время опорожнения кишечника, не воспевая Святое Имя, как она достигнет трансцендентного состояния?»
Услышав от мальчика такие мудрые слова, Господь сказал: «Гопала, ты прав. При воспевании шри-кришна-намы нет нужды обращать внимание на чистоту и или нечистоту. Воспевание всегда благоприятно для дживы. Ты напомнил Мне высшее предписание. С этого дня ты будешь носить титул гуру». 
Махапрабху рассказал преданным эту историю и эта новость быстро распространилась повсюду. Вскоре все вайшнавы начали называть Гопала «Шри Гопалагуру»".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Истории буду искать и публиковать. Вот одна известная, начну с неё...


Спасибо Расала прабху, пишите еще!
Еще одна история по теме из "Историй вайшнавских сампрадай":

" Иногда мы уповаем на самопроизвольность уничтожения анартх, и на это есть указания священных писаний, превозносящих очистительную силу Святого Имени. Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит по этому поводу:
"Если человек не прилагает усилий для того, чтобы избавиться от анартх, его неминуемо ждет крах, ибо он не сможет получить милость Святого Имени. А без милости Святого Имени он никогда не сможет избавиться от материальных желаний, несмотря на все свои попытки. Но если мы будем искренне рыдать у лотосных стоп Святого Имени, в течение нескольких дней все наши анартхи будут уничтожены".
 Иначе говоря, анартхи и гордыня, главная из них, никогда не уходят сами. Мы должны сознательно хотеть избавиться от них и молить об этом Святое Имя.
 В «Хари-бхакти-виласе» говорится, что «даже если человек способен избавиться от всех материальных желаний, ему трудно избавиться от желания славы, пратиштхи. Желание славы, подобное испражнениям, — корень всех анартх. Эти «испражнения» следует обходить стороной. Тот, кто рано утром, на рассвете, в полдень и в полночь, отказавшись от всех своих анартх, повторяет святые имена и слушает повествования о Кришне, очень быстро удостаивается Его милости. Тот, кто повторяет Святые Имена с непоколебимой верой, дорожа обществом преданных, избавляется от всех анартх и достигает уровня ништхи».
 Джива Госвами в «Бхакти-сандарбхах» относит происхождение всех отклонений от истинной сиддханты к трем нама-апарадхам: садху-нинде, оскорблению вайшнава, посвятившего свою жизнь распространению славы Всевышнего, гурор-авагъе, пренебрежительному отношению к духовному учителю, и шрути-смрите-нинде, произвольным толкованиям священных писаний. В сущности, эти три вида оскорблений соответствуют трем критериям, о которых мы говорили выше: гуру, шастры, садху.

 Джива Госвами утверждает, что если человек отклоняется не случайно, а упорствует в одном из этих оскорблений, в конце концов это приведет его к апасампрадае, к одному из отклонившихся течений.

 Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорил, что Движение Господа Чайтаньи было разрушено одним единственным человеком — Рупой Кавираджем. Вначале он был преданным Движения Господа Чайтаньи, жил и проповедовал во Вриндаване. Когда Рупа Кавирадж читал «Шримад-Бхагаватам», враджабаси плакали. В какой-то момент его гордыня начала расти. Он думал: «Они плачут, значит, я — великий преданный, представитель Бога на Земле, через меня доходит Его чистое послание!»

 Однажды во время чтения «Шримад-Бхагаватам» Хималата Тхакурани стала повторять харинаму. Это страшно разгневало Рупу Кавираджа, и он стал кричать: «Кто ты такая?!! Ты не должна повторять наму во время чтения «Шримад-Бхагаватам!!!» Хималата Тхакурани попыталась объяснить, что язык не слушается ее и сам повторяет святые имена, но Рупа Кавирадж прогнал ее.
 Поскольку Рупа Кавирадж не покаялся в совершенном оскорблении, вскоре от него все отвернулись, а сам он стал отступником... http://biblioteka.dvvc.ru/?page_id=1622

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вероятно, этот диалог все уже читали на фейсбуке. Но все равно размещу для медитации.

_Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:_ Я хотел вам одну важную вещь сказать, меня ей научил Анируддха прабху, ему уже за восемьдесят лет, и он в течении пятидесяти с лишним лет повторяет как минимум 64 круга. А последние двадцать лет он повторяет 128 кругов, а иногда 192 круга мантры, т.е. как минимум 128. Я был у него в деревне, и у него деревня довольно большая, и вся деревня, дети, взрослые, все до одного повторяют как минимум 64 круга.

Преданные: Это в России?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: В Раджастане, недалеко от Джайпура.

Преданные: Они что больше ничего не делают?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: В том то и дело, они много чего делают, причем они все счастливые. Мы приехали туда, и потом нас вся деревня провожала, и вся деревня с мешочками, и они радуются. У вас было время, когда вы не могли дочитать свои круги?

Преданные: Да.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Он говорит, что у меня тоже было время, когда я не мог дочитать свои круги, просто не мог остановиться читать круги, не мог дочитать. Т.е. иначе говоря у него огромный вкус. И он делился своим опытом, он много каких-то вещей говорил касающихся этого, и я хотел сказать одну вещь сказать в соответствии с этим. Он говорит, что ум наш надо, так или иначе, зажать куда-то в тиски, потому что, когда он прыгает куда-то, скачет повсюду, никакого вкуса нет, вкус появляется только тогда, когда ум сосредоточен, и это относится ко всему. Когда ум сосредоточен мы получаем вкус, если мы едим, и ум наш сосредоточен на чем-то еще, получим мы удовольствие от еды? Нет, мы даже не заметим что съели, потому что ум был в другом месте. 
 Сосредоточенность это первое необходимое условие для того, чтобы мы почувствовали какой-то вкус от чтения джапы. Он говорит, чтобы ум закрыть нужно его поместить в треугольник, он говорит, что треугольник это самая минимальная замкнутая фигура, это так называемый треугольник джапы, который на самом деле очень сильно помогает, если им правильно пользоваться. На чем нужно концентрироваться?

Преданные: На звуке.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Пытался кто-то из вас концентрироваться на звуке?

Преданные: Да.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Получается?

Преданные: На какое-то время.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Да, получается на какое-то время, потом опять ум убегает. Поэтому треугольник нужен, одного звука мало. ЭТО ПЕРВАЯ ВЕЩЬ.

ВТОРАЯ ВЕЩЬ очень важная это скорость, ритм. Почему сказали, что если они 64 круга повторяют, то они ничего другого не делают? Я хочу вам сказать, что люди которые регулярно повторяют 64 круга, они повторяют 64 круга за 4 часа, и у них еще 20 часов остается на все остальное, максимум 5 часов, но даже 5 часов это слишком много, потому что человек, который повторяет концентрировано мантру, ему нужно 5 минут на круг, с 5 минутами вы 60 кругов будете повторять за 5 часов, и они повторяют очень четко, очень хорошо, просто там дырок нет. Если мы будем на этой концентрации сосредотачиваться, то мы увидим, скорость будет увеличиваться. Люди повторяют по 8, по 10, по 12, по 15 минут круг. Это же мука. На самом деле мантру нужно повторять быстро, Шрила Прабхупада говорил: «Расторопно». Это один из очень существенных элементов правильной джапы, потому что, если этого не будет, мы не сможем на звуке сосредоточиться.
Преданные: Но сразу же человек не может быстро.
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Не может. Потихонечку-потихонечку, причем, когда человек входит в этот ритм, он видит, что скорость увеличивается.

И ТРЕТЬЯ ВЕЩЬ это эмоция, потому что наша джапа не может быть сухой. И Бхактивинод Тхакур объясняет, откуда берется эта эмоция. Он говорит, что вначале человек должен повторять святое имя в настроении первого стиха «Шикшаштаки»: «Вот, наконец! Я нашел, я нашел святое имя, которое может решить все мои проблемы, полностью меня очистить». В таком первом воодушевлении, энтузиазме. А потом, следующая эмоция какая? Все свои энергии ты вложил в свои имена, но я такой несчастный, что у меня никакой привязанности нет. Это какая эмоция?

Преданные: Раскаяния.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Да, человек чувствует свои проблемы, и в этом раскаянии он повторяет, я знаю, там они есть, эти энергии, ты вложил их туда, но у меня нет привязанности, и в этом раскаянии он повторяет. Третий стих какая эмоция?

Преданные: Смирения.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Да. Смирения, терпения, готовности. Третий стих это эмоция предания себя, когда я действительно предаюсь этому процессу, это определенное эмоциональное состояние, ништха, когда моя вера становится очень сильной, я полностью положился на волю Кришны.

И когда эти три вещи будут, то тогда ум, несмотря на то, что будет убегать периодически, в целом он будет находиться внутри, и вы будете чувствовать необычайное удовлетворение, и в какой-то момент вы не сможете кончить читать свои круги, вам будет хотеться читать больше, больше, и больше. Это реальное совершенно состояние, не хочется заканчивать, потому что ум очень счастлив в нем. Это некая дисциплина ума этот треугольник.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, 4 роли лидера, 7 лекция, Алматы, 13-08-2014

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das



----------


## Расала дас

*


*Они хотят занять Имя Кришны в служении себе, чтобы привлекать женщин...*

Движение сознания Кришны предназначено для распространения, для популяризации Святого Имени Кришны. И мы видим также, что есть люди, которые тоже поют святое Имя Кришны, но они также стри-санги. Например, есть сейчас бхакти-фест, который организуется в Америке. Эта такая американская версия нама-ягьи. В Бангладеш сейчас они проводят это, когда людям платят за то, что они поют «Харе Кришна». Эта идея началась: в нашей деревне каждый год мы должны проводить фестиваль один-два дня, три дня, ну максимум семь дней. В основном, они не могут себе позволить. Мы все собираемся, и у нас безостановочный киртан. Хорошая идея. Но почему-то это стало коммерческой программой? Некоторые люди очень хорошо умеют петь, их зовут в следующую деревню, потом в следующую деревню.

Я просто представляю как это стало коммерческим проектом. Ну, мы же не можем, мы должны пахать землю, горшки там делать. Ну, хорошо, мы тогда дадим тебе денег, чтобы ты не думал об этом. И, таким образом, этот проект стал постепенно коммерческим. И тот, кто лучше всего умеет петь, играть, он становится знаменитым по всей стране. Их зовут туда-сюда. И в конце-концов это становится уже престижным проектом. В каком городе там бизнесмены, которые могут организовать самую большую нама-ягью со всеми разными оркестрами там, с распространением прасада максимальному числу людей и самой пышной организацией. И все эти группы они соперничают друг с другом, чтобы было красиво, все звучало хорошо. Разные инструменты используют. И они начали представлять женщин-певиц. Это стало очень успешным, людям это нравится. И вся цель киртана теряется. Цель – прославление Кришны. Вместо этого это становится прославлением самих артистом и прославлением их спонсоров.

И мне сказали, что этот бхакти-фест тоже… То есть качества основных людей, которые организуют это и участвуют в этом – это просто женолюбцы. Они даже не претворяются. У них нет даже в корнях их культуры какой-то основы дхармы. Там просто культура хиппи в основе: свободный секс, свободная любовь, нет войне. И они поют «Харе Кришна». Это хорошо. Разве нет? Нет! Они не поют «Харе Кришна» и они не хорошие!

Пение «Харе Кришна» означает взывание к Кришне: пожалуйста, займи меня в служении Тебе! Но они хотят занять имя Кришны в служении себе, чтобы привлекать женщин, чтобы эксплуатировать их. И это не пение «Харе Кришна», это может походить, но это нама-апарадха худшего рода. Поэтому мы не должны прославлять. «Бхагаватам» приказывает нам не прославлять людей, подобных свиньям, ослам, верблюдам, собакам. Если они поют «Харе Кришна», мы должны знать, что они не могут петь «Харе Кришна», пока они не находятся под руководством истинного махатмы. Это утверждение из «Према-виварты» Джагадананды Пандита. Там говорится, что если мы не находимся под руководством правильного преданного, то Кришна-нама никогда не проявляется у нас на языке. Мы можем произносить звуки, слоги, но это не Кришна-нама. Как, например, вы можете купить Божество на базаре. Но преданный должен призвать Кришну: пожалуйста, прими служение, тогда вы можете поклоняться Божеству. Вы не можете купить Божество и затем… Ну, Божество – это просто сплав разных металлов определенной формы. Божество – это Кришна. Но Кришна приходит, когда Его преданные призывают Его. Кришна хочет, чтобы Его преданные служили Ему, а не эксплуатировали… Не то, чтобы непреданные эксплуатировали Его.

Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Вырождение в нама-апарадху» http://bvks.ru/reader/articles/oni_h..._imya_krishny/

----------


## Aniruddha das

"Рама" или "Рамо"
Автор: Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами	  
15.05.2015 15:43

Цитата:
По моему скромному мнению, это самый простой вопрос, который мне задавали. Шрила Прабхупада дал нам мантру, где слово Рама заканчивается на букву "А". чего проще? Просто петь "РамА" и весь вопрос решен. То, что бенгальцы в силу особенностей своего языка часто вставляют "О" вместо "А", не должно становиться новым правилом для всех. Маха-мантра дана на санскрите, а не на бенгали.
Хотя это довольно очевидный ответ, он все же неполный, причем далеко не полный. Проблема, поднятая в статье, гораздо глубже, чем простой и технический вопрос: "Как правильно произносить мантру?" Если не считать каких-то неточностей, вроде утверждения о том, что в санскрите есть длинное и короткое "о", автор сам правильно пишет, как должна произноситься мантра. Да, это санскрит, да, нам не нужно ничего придумывать. Все вроде правильно. И тем не менее, статья порождает неожиданную (или, наоборот, ожидаемую) реакцию:
Цитата:
Один преданный говорит, что не готов принимать на себя ответственность в ИСККОН, пока в нем продолжается оскорбительное воспевание. Другая матаджи говорит, что не может теперь подпевать в храме на киртанах и т.д.
Почему? На мой взгляд, потому что в ней при всей корректности подхода автора и попыток никого не обвинять, ничего не говорится об очень важном принципе, который сплошь и рядом забывается в аналогичных спорах – необходимости отличать принцип от деталей. И одновременно с этим, сознательно или бессознательно делается очень опасная подмена.
Автор пишет:
Следует подчеркнуть: речь пойдет не о чистом безоскорбительном воспевании Маха-мантры, о чем уже немало сказано, а о стадии, предшествующей этому, которой уделяется значительно меньше внимания – о воспевании правильном, грамматически точном.
Во-первых, я никогда не слышал о том, что чистому безоскорбительному воспеванию мантры предшествует стадия "правильного, грамматически точного воспевания". Похоже, что здесь ставится знак равенства между стадией "намабхасы" (которой, кстати, уделяется у нас очень много внимания и о которой говорится очень много) и "грамматически правильным воспеванием". Соответственно, грамматически неточное воспевание автоматически становится оскорбительным воспеванием. На этой маленькой подмене основана вся статья - отсюда такая реакция преданных, не заметивших этой подмены и принявших за чистую монету эти сомнительные предпосылки.
Пожалуйста, поймите меня правильно. Я нисколько не против правильного пения мантры. Я тоже полностью за то, чтобы наши сердца сливались в стройном киртане, но, на мой взгляд, то, как автор проставляет акценты в этой статье, является серьезной помехой для такого слияния, гораздо более серьезной, чем разница в произношении. В ней внимание наше переносится с сути на форму, а это неминуемо будет приводить к раздорам и бесконечным спорам, потому что объединение может произойти только тогда, когда мы сосредоточимся на сути, а не тогда когда блуждаем в деталях.
Статья не учитывает самого главного фактора чистоты - чистоты сердца, которая никак не связана с произношением. При этом подспудно в статье делается связь между одним и другим - еще одна незаметная подмена. Автор утверждает, что ошибки в произношении меняют смысл мантры а, стало быть, и восприятие нашей молитвы Кришной, к которому она обращена. При этом забывается, что, в конце концов, Кришну называют Бхава-грахи (а не Уччарана-грахи). Он принимает в расчет ТОЛЬКО наши чувства, а не чистоту произношения.
Автор может справедливо возразить, что в его задачу не входило раскрывать этот аспект личности Кришны - он просто хотел обратить внимание на ошибки и позаботиться о чистоте. Также можно сказать, что наши чувства (бхава) на начальных этапах проявляются в том, насколько технически грамотно мы стараемся произносить мантру - в чем еще? Никогда не буду с этим спорить - спасибо ему за это предостережение. Но хочу сбалансировать его презентацию другими утверждениями из шастр, комментариев Шрилы Прабхупады и его бесед.
Множество стихов из писаний утверждают принцип независимости имени от корректности произнесения, например, знаменитый стих из «Падма-пураны», начинающийся со слов
намаикам йасйа вачи смарана патха
...
ШУДДХАМ ВАШУДДХА-ВАРНАМ
Этот стих из "Апарадха-бхаджана-стотры" как раз объясняет, чем оскорбительное повторение имени Кришны отличается от повторения, приводящего к очищению сердца. Он прямо утверждает, что не очень корректное произношение не составляет предмета апарадхи.
«Если преданный хотя бы раз произнесет святое имя Господа или если оно проникнет в его ум или уши, то, несомненно, этот звук принесет ему освобождение от рабства материи. При этом не важно, произносят его правильно или неправильно, соблюдая правила грамматики или нет, слитно или по частям. О брахман, поистине, велика сила святого имени! Однако, если кто-то произносит его для блага материального тела, для обретения материальных богатств или последователей или же под влиянием алчности или безбожия, то такое повторение не скоро принесет желаемый результат. Поэтому необходимо старательно избегать оскорблений при повторении святого имени Господа».
(Апарадха-бхаджана-стотра (раздел «Падма-пураны»), цитируется в Чч, Антья, 3.60)
У Шрилы Прабхупады также есть множество прямых указаний на то, что само по себе неправильное произношение не сказывается на результате повторения и пения мантры. Вот некоторые из них:
Комм к ШБ 4.13.28:
«Произнося ведические мантры, брахманы должны правильно расставлять ударения и выдерживать правильную интонацию, что само по себе является наукой. Правильное произношение санскритских слов, образующих мантру, — залог ее действенности. Современные брахманы не могут похвастаться идеальным знанием санскрита, к тому же они недостаточно чистоплотны в своей повседневной жизни. Однако повторение мантры Харе Кришна приносит то же благо, что и совершение жертвоприношений. Сила этой мантры столь велика, что даже ошибки в произношении не умаляют ее могущества, и человек, повторяющий ее, все равно получает желаемый результат».
Из лекций и бесед Шрилы Прабхупады:
Лекция по Бг 2.13, Гамбург, 10 сентября 1969 года.
«Потому что Бог примет ваш ум, а не ваше произношение. Если вы имеете в виду Бога, произнося Его имя, то есть даже если вы делаете это не совсем правильно или несовершенным образом, Бог все равно поймет, что вы пытаетесь повторять Его имя. В этом ваше совершенство. Итак, Бог один. Нет двух Богов».
Беседа с Алленом Гинзбергом, 12 мая 1969 года, Колумбия, штат Огайо.
Аллен Гинзберг: Но я думаю, что есть предел тому, как широко распространится повторение имен Кришны. Есть ограничение.
Прабхупада: Хм? Ограничений нет. Можно как угодно произносить имя Кришна. К-р-и-ш-н-а. Вот и все. Как угодно. Нийамита смаране на кала.
Пресс-конференция 16 июля 1975 года, Сан-Франциско:
«Воспевание означает повторение святого имени Господа. Господь абсолютен. Его имя неотлично от Него. Так что если вы правильно или даже неправильно воспеваете, вы немедленно входите в соприкосновение с Богом. И соприкоснувшись с Ним, вы очищаетесь. А когда вы очиститесь, вы поймете, вы в действительности ясно увидите, какова цель вашей жизни, как следует использовать человеческую форму жизни. Эти вещи откроются вам. Таков процесс воспевания».
И еще одна история приходит на память - история о неграмотном брахмане из Шри Рангама, над которым за его произношение стихов из Гиты смеялись другие брахманы. Вот несколько стихов, которые описывают эту печальную ситуацию:
«Брахман в великом трансцендентном экстазе читал все восемнадцать глав «Бхагавад-гиты», но, поскольку он произносил слова неправильно, люди дразнили его».
(ЧЧ Мадхья 9.94)
«За неправильное произношение его иногда ругали, а иногда поднимали на смех, однако он не обращал на это внимания. Чтение «Бхагавад-гиты» приносило ему такое блаженство, что сам он все время был очень счастлив».
(ЧЧ Мадхья 9.95)
Это просто несколько мыслей, пришедших мне в голову по поводу темы, затронутой в приведенной Ангирой Муни статье. Хотелось бы получить грамотный и подробный ответ на нее от настоящих пандитов, к которым себя не отношу. Прямая обязанность таких брахманов как раз в том, чтобы учить преданных отличать детали от принципов, распознавать подмены и правильно расставлять акценты.
Еще раз, я только за то, чтобы мы произносили в киртанах и джапе мантру правильно, а также старались правильно произносить санскрит и бенгали во время наших служб, но я очень боюсь, что ИСККОН под влиянием века Кали, века вражды, многократно усиленным интернетом, последует по стопам всех остальных религий и начнет раскалываться из-за подобных споров, которые имеют очень мало отношения к сути нашей духовной практики.
Ваш слуга Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Расала дас

*
Харе Кришна! Харе Рама!

Хороший такой, позитивный ответ! Жаль только, что он к другому документу... Возможно Вам, Анирудха Прабху, для большей ясности, следует опубликовать "Ответ Махараджа" под материалом которому он посвящён, или в "ветке" Махабхараты Прабху, где он тот материал, вместе с Харидевом Прабху, пытался оценивать?

Так или иначе, надеюсь, и это меня вдохновляет, что прочитав "Ответ Махараджа", многие преданные проникнуться его желанием и не будут более ввергаться в дальнейшие бесполезные споры по вопросу "О" или "А". Всё очевидно, как очевидно было и четыре года назад, когда впервые был опубликован тот, затронутый ныне документ. 
Надеюсь, вайшнавы всем сердцем примут простые и искренние слова Духовного Учителя: *"Еще раз, я только за то, чтобы мы произносили в киртанах и джапе мантру правильно, а также старались правильно произносить санскрит и бенгали во время наших служб, но я очень боюсь, что ИСККОН под влиянием века Кали, века вражды, многократно усиленным интернетом, последует по стопам всех остальных религий и начнет раскалываться из-за подобных споров, которые имеют очень мало отношения к сути нашей духовной практики."*

От себя лишь добавлю - никаких тайных замыслов и никакого злонамеренного подтекста в моих призывах ничего не менять в Маха-мантре не было и нет!
Грамматически точное воспевание, _как стадия_, упоминаемая в том давнем материале, и по поводу которой высказал свои предположения Махарадж, означала и указывала лишь на необходимость, прежде, чем приступать к серьёзной, осознанной практике воспевания Маха-мантры - разобраться, что Она означает, как звучит и произноситься. Обычно, все эти предварительные знания, перед посвящением в харинаму, передаёт садхаке духовный учитель. Иными словами: прежде чем практиковать - необходимо узнать, а после - осознанно действовать. Никакого подвоха и "чёрной кошки" в том материале нет! 

Думаю, что в этой "ветке" набралось уже немало авторитетных заявлений лидеров Движения о необходимости старательно произносить Святые Имена в Маха-мантре, что настало время начать внимательно и осознанно совместно Её воспевать!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Повторение-мать учения.

Искренним людям зарубежных стран, чей язык и социальное положение различаются, следует принять святые имена этой мантры как они есть. Это означает, что в процессе поклонения данная мантра не должна интерпретироваться научным миропониманием, бесполезными аргументами или измышлениями.
Шри-Кришна самхита,Бхактивинода Тхакур. http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post135981

----------


## Варган

Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Ади Лила, Глава 17:

ТЕКСТ 32

урдхва-баху кари' кахон, шуна, сарва-лока
нама-сутре гантхи' пара кантхе эи шлока

урдхва-баху — руки вверх; кари' — подняв; кахон — говорю; шуна — послушайте; сарва-лока — все люди; нама — святого имени; сутре — на нить; гантхи' — нанизав; пара — наденьте; кантхе — на шею; эи — этот; шлока — стих.

Воздев руки, я призываю всех: «Послушайте меня! Нанижите этот стих на нить святого имени и носите его на шее, чтобы никогда не забывать!»

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Тот, кто повторяет святые имена Господа — маха- мантру Харе Кришна, — как правило, поначалу допускает много оскорблений, которые называются нама-абхаса и нама-апарадха. Такое повторение маха-мантры не дает возможности обрести совершенную любовь к Кришне. Поэтому необходимо повторять маха-мантру в соответствии с принципами, изложенными в приведенном выше стихе: тринад апи су-ничена тарор ива сахишнуна. В этой связи нужно отметить, что в повторении святого имени обязательно должны участвовать язык и губы. Слова «Харе Кришна» следует произносить с большой отчетливостью; они должны быть ясно слышимы. Иногда, повторяя святые имена, вместо того, чтобы правильно произносить их с помощью губ и языка, люди механически издают какой-то свист и шипение. Повторять святое имя очень просто, но необходимо практиковать это со всей серьезностью. Поэтому автор «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриты», Кришнадас Кавираджа Госвами, призывает каждого всегда носить этот стих с собой как кулон на шее.

----------


## Расала дас

*
О, дорогой Варган! Огромное Вам спасибо за обнародование этого бесценного пояснения Шрилы Прабхупады! Пусть ШриШри всегда проливают на Вас Свою Высшую Милость!
Ваш слуга, Расала дас.    :good:

----------


## Варган

Вся слава ББТ и Анируддхе Прабху, который опубликовал это на форуме: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post40087
 :namaste:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Благословляя Майядеви, Господь Кришна сказал: В разных местах на поверхности Земли люди дадут тебе разные имена: Дурга, Бхадракали, Виджая, Вайшнави, Кумуда, Чандика, КришнА, Мадхави, Каньяка, Майя, Нараяни, Ишани, Шарада и Амбика.

Комментарий.....Вайшнав молит энергию Господа дать ему возможность служить Господу и Его духовной энергии. Поэтому все вайшнавы поклоняются Радхе-Кришне, Сите-Раме, Лакшми-Нараяне и Рукмини-Дваракадхише, тогда как дурга-шакты поклоняются материальной энергии, называя ее разными именами. Поскольку она очень жестоко расправляется со своими врагами, асурами, ее зовут Чандика, а поскольку она дает всевозможные материальные блага, ее зовут КришнА.

ШБ.10-2-12

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> МАХА-МАНТРА


_Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:_

"Однажды Говинда Махарадж мне сказал:
"Знаешь, почему я так люблю длинные киртаны?
Всякий раз, когда я замолкаю, и начинает петь зал, я со всем вниманием и с концентрацией слушаю, как они поют, потому что я уверен, что наверняка кто-то в этом зале, хотя бы один, произносит чистое Святое Имя, и я пытаюсь Его услышать'"

из лекции 13.07.2014

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Благословляя Майядеви, Господь Кришна сказал: В разных местах на поверхности Земли люди дадут тебе разные имена: Дурга, Бхадракали, Виджая, Вайшнави, Кумуда, Чандика, КришнА, Мадхави, Каньяка, Майя, Нараяни, Ишани, Шарада и Амбика.
> 
> Комментарий.....Вайшнав молит энергию Господа дать ему возможность служить Господу и Его духовной энергии. Поэтому все вайшнавы поклоняются Радхе-Кришне, Сите-Раме, Лакшми-Нараяне и Рукмини-Дваракадхише, тогда как дурга-шакты поклоняются материальной энергии, называя ее разными именами. Поскольку она очень жестоко расправляется со своими врагами, асурами, ее зовут Чандика, а поскольку она дает всевозможные материальные блага, ее зовут КришнА.
> 
> ШБ.10-2-12


Прежде чем приводить аргументы на основе грамматики санскрита, неплохо бы её для начала почитать  :smilies:  Длинные гласные на конце слова в санскрите необязательно указывают на женский род. В звательном падеже Кришнаааа! будет грамматически безупречно правильным обращением к Кришне.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Прежде чем приводить аргументы на основе грамматики санскрита, неплохо бы её для начала почитать  Длинные гласные на конце слова в санскрите необязательно указывают на женский род. В звательном падеже Кришнаааа! будет грамматически безупречно правильным обращением к Кришне.


Но КрИшнааааааааа не одно и то же,что КришнААААААА.Харииииии не одно и то же,что Хараааааа.Мы не воспеваем ХарИ Кришна.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Но КрИшнааааааааа не одно и то же,что КришнААААААА


Не понимаю, что вы хотите сказать. 

Проблема полностью надуманная. Высосанная из пальца. Если кто-то желает изучать правильную фонетику санскрита, нужно ехать в Индию и жить с носителями языка лет 20 (правда без гарантии, что произношение будет всё таки идеальным). Но все эти байки про разрушение Движения через неправильное произношение санскрита - не от большого разума.

----------


## Расала дас

> Не понимаю, что вы хотите сказать. 
> 
> Проблема полностью надуманная. Высосанная из пальца. Если кто-то желает изучать правильную фонетику санскрита, нужно ехать в Индию и жить с носителями языка лет 20 (правда без гарантии, что произношение будет всё таки идеальным). Но все эти байки про разрушение Движения через неправильное произношение санскрита - не от большого разума.


Харе Кришна! Слушаю чистое, исполненное осознания воспевание Маха-мантры юной жительницы Вриндавана и радуюсь! Свет, Истина и Любовь от такого сердечного пения заполняет пространство... Слушая молитву, исходящую из её сердца, - самому хочется воспевать, воспевать внимательно, чётко, ясно, как учил Прабхупада!

https://video-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hv...ac&oe=55DC9687

Слушаю эту запись, некий экспромт, на тему Маха-мантры - на сердце тревога и боль. От вибраций и тьмы, сопровождающих псевдо-Махамантру: хори кришно хори рам хорей рамо и тому подобное - становиться страшно. Лично меня и за деньги не заставишь слушать такое воспевание! Думаю, если мне захотят причинить страдание - свяжут и насильно будут обрабатывать такими звуками - я умру... Для меня разрушительный эффект неправильного произношения Маха-мантры - очевиден. Оберегай меня Всевышний Господь от подобных киртанов! Пусть мои уши никогда не слышат подобное! Пусть я всегда буду находиться в обществе внимательно, чисто, с любовью воспевающих Маха-мантру! Харе Рама!

https://video-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hv...ef&oe=55DC9826

----------


## Константин Б.

Ссылки не работают

----------


## Расала дас

> Ссылки не работают


Странно, работали... Тогда Вы можете просмотреть эти видео на моей странице на Фейсбук: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003135680834

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами хочет обратить наше внимание на неправильное произношение имени Господа Нришингха Дева.

Именно в Росии имя Господа произносят не правильно, говоря Нрисимха Дев.
Правильно произносить Нришингха.
Буква «С» на санскрите читается как «Ш» а буква «М» - «НГ»
«НриШиНГа»
Джайа Нришингха Дев!

Каждому из Вас нравится, когда ваше собственное имя произносят правильно.
Поэтому произносите правильно имя Господа и тогда Он вас услышит!

Польский тур 24.08.2015   https://vk.com/id5370978?z=video-673...0fd39fbb3fa2de

----------


## Расала дас

* 
О Господь, О Махапрабху, спасибо Тебе за такое вдохновляющее послание! За ту любовь, которую Ты проливаешь на этот страдающий, истекающий кровью Мир! Спасибо за такой чудесный пример воспевания Маха-мантры! Твой голос способен заставить плакать даже камни, уносит прочь все страдания и полностью исцеляет душевные раны! Как великое сокровище я всегда буду носить это Твоё послание на своей голове, хранить в сердце!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

С просторов фейсбука-
МЕДИТАЦИЯ ВО ВРЕМЯ ПОВТОРЕНИЯ СВЯТОГО ИМЕНИ

Шачинандана Свами, "Внутреннее путешествие во Вриндаван".

Теперь слушайте очень внимательно, и, я надеюсь, вы бросите мне серьезный вызов. На самом деле, всю свою жизнь в обществе Сознания Кришны я пытаюсь понять, что говорил Прабхупада. Сейчас я хочу объяснить в обобщенном виде мой подход к наставлениям Прабхупады и рассказать, что конкретно вы могли бы применять в своей садхане. Мы уже говорили, что ОЧЕНЬ важно помнить: у вас всегда были отношения с Радхой и Кришной, всегда есть отношения с Радхой и Кришной, и всегда будут отношения с Радхой и Кришной. Это более реально, чем все остальное, что вы имеете или чувствуете в настоящий момент, и, что является всего лишь творением вашего ложного эго. Полностью чистый ум всегда будет думать только о Кришне. Это естественно для него. Нечистый ум будет думать о майе, и о том, что творит майа.
Процесс, который дал нам Чайтанья Махапрабху, состоит из 2-х шагов. Сначала я объясню один, а потом второй. Первый: когда мы повторяем Святое Имя, ум очищается, как результат этого очищения — естественные или настоящие чувства выходят наружу, проявляются. Махапрабху говорит, что повторение Святых Имён пробуждает прему, и с её помощью вы естественным образом осознаете свою индивидуальность, свою сварупу. Я приведу очень простой пример. Я надеюсь, что для вас он будет подобен холодному душу, от которого вы проснетесь. Представьте себе молодого парня, которому понравилась одна девушка, и он думает, может хотя бы один сочувственный взгляд она бросит на меня, если я буду хорошо танцевать и петь на киртане. И он видит, что все не так плохо, что она относится к нему с сочувствием. Тогда отношения развиваются: может быть, они обменяются сандешем, или они пойдут вместе на парикраму вокруг Говардхана, или они вместе будут выполнять служение, и вдруг приходит чувство, которое определяет их роль в отношениях. Через какое-то время, парень чувствует, что он муж, а девушка - что жена. Хотя раньше они этого никогда не чувствовали, не думали, что такое с ними произойдет; сейчас они это очень сильно чувствуют. Идея заключается в том, что когда любовь пробуждается в вашем сердце, вы начинаете очень сильно чувствовать свою индентификацию, свое отождествление. Поэтому сварупа приходит от повторения Святого Имени.
Второй: когда вы повторяете Святое Имя, вы должны находиться наедине с Кришной в своём уме. Я не предлагаю вам концепцию майавади, я говорю о вайшнавской концепции экатва. Говорю лишь о том, что произносимый вами звук «Харе Кришна» и ваш ум, то есть медитация на Господа Кришну, должны составлять единое целое. Это очень-очень важно! Вы не должны говорить: «Харе Кришна Харе Кришна», а в уме думать: «Что мне такого вкусного сегодня сьесть на обед?» В Харинама Чинтамани говорится, что, когда вы повторяете Святое Имя, вы должны думать о личности, чье имя вы повторяете. Джива Госвами в бхакти-сандарбхе (ануччхеда 275) описывает, как приходит навык думать о Кришне во время повторения мантры. Для этого вам необходимо: в повседневной жизни стараться следовать плану Кришны, а не своему собственному, то есть практиковать шаранагати, предание; служить своему духовному учителю; слушать кришна-катху. Если вы не помните Кришну во время повторения мантры, то вы будете думать только про машины, женщин, богатство, престиж и все остальные детские игры ума. Чтобы всегда думать о Кришне: вы должны предаваться в своей жизни, следовать наставлениям Кришны; вы должны совершать гуру-севу, «Гуру Махарадж, как я могу помочь развивать ваши проекты?»; вы должны каждый день слушать о Господе. Если вы все выполняете, тогда вы повторяете правильно.
В некоторых вайшнавских традициях медитация — смаранам, памятование о Кришне — это главное. Предлагаются различные шаблоны для медитаций, которые вы можете обнаружить во всех традициях мира. В них всегда присутствует принятие новой индивидуальности, и, используя новую индивидуальность, которая чище, чем текущая, вы связываете тем или иным образом вашу нечистую индивидуальность с Богом. Это то, что практикуют иезуиты, суфии, а также и бабаджи, что есть архитипичное религиозное проявление потребности войти в отношения с Богом. Существенное отличие, что в нашей традиции смаранам — не главный момент практики. В нашей традиции главное — киртанам. Потому что в нечистом уме памятование или медитация, даже при использовании всех техник мира, всех философий мира, будут осквернены. Только ум, очищенный влиянием Святого Имени, которое вторгается непосредственно в вашу природу, способен правильно думать о Кришне. Тогда ваше сердце очищается и естественно пробуждается в отношениях с Господом. Предлагаю вам почитать о важности смаранам и киртанам в сравнении из Брихад Бхагаватамриты, часть 2-я, глава 3-я, стихи 123—185.
Итак, наша практика заключается в том, что смаранам должно сопровождаться Харинама-киртанам. Харер нама ану киртанам (ШБ 2.1.11) Смысл этого стиха в том, что садхана повторения имен Кришны гораздо выше, чем все остальные виды киртана: прославляющий качества Кришны, прославляющий игры Кришны и другие. Святое Имя — это Сам Кришна, это абсолютная личность, которая не принадлежит к категории майи, Оно приходит и очищает ваше сердце. Мои дорогие преданные, когда мы ставим киртан во главе нашей практики, это не значит, что у нас нет вообще никакой идеи смаранам, что мы просто выбрасываем ее. «Мы — «Харе Кришна», мы не медитируем, мы не думаем о Кришне; когда мы слушаем философию, мы не действуем согласно ей, поймите, мы просто люди, поющие киртан!» Это в корне не правильно. Да, вначале стоит киртанам, но за ним обязательно следует смаранам. Когда вы пытаетесь вовлечь свой ум в практику, когда вы пытаетесь достать свое сердце из гроба, чтобы вернуть его к реальной жизни, то приведите в ум имя во время киртана или во время повторения мантры, помните имя, только имя, привяжите ум к имени, и если он куда-то убежал, схватите его и снова пытайтесь привязать его к имени, таким образом вы начнете практиковать смаранам.
Сегодня утром один из лидеров киртана поделился со мной своим опытом. Вчера, во время вечернего киртана у него запала одна клавиша у гармоники, он продолжал петь, но думал только о застрявшей клавише. Вдруг к нему пришла мысль, что это не правильно, когда только мой рот произносит Святые Имена, а мой ум сосредоточен только на этой клавише и не думает о святом имени. Тогда он решил изменить ситуацию и подумал о Гирирадже. В тот же миг клавиша освободилась, и он мог играть, как ангел. Он мне про ангела не говорил, он мог играть нормально. Его мнение, что в тот момент Гирирадж сказал ему: «Не просто пой, думай обо Мне».
Мои дорогие преданные, это то, как вы начинаете привязывать свой киртан и джапу к имени, то, как вы учитесь во время повторения святых имен, оставаться в своем уме наедине с Кришной. Это ваша внутренняя работа, я знаю, что это тяжелая работа, это очень тяжелая работа. Я знаю это лучше, чем другие, потому что (те, кто знает меня больше, чем все вы, знают, что) у меня самый нестабильный ум, который вы только можете представить, так как я творческий человек. Суть практики достаточно проста — всегда возвращать ум обратно к имени. Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит, что если вы хотите получить опыт в бхаджане, вы должны избегать 10-ти оскорблений (нама-апарадха) Святого Имени. Не думайте, что вы старшие преданные или, наоборот, молодые преданные; не думайте, что вы уже все знаете, или, наоборот, что вам еще рано это знать, что вы ничего не поймете. Изучите 10-ть оскорблений, отслеживайте, когда вы их совершаете, и избегайте их во время повторения, тогда в вашем сердце вместо мерцающего огонька засияет яркое солнце.
Затем Харидас Тхакур говорит, что ваш ум должен стать ясным и стабильным, что означает — там нет грязи. Тогда вы будете пребывать в блаженстве. Вот, что происходит, благодаря простой, по сути, практике, когда мы привязываем ум к тому, кого мы в первую очередь должны помнить, на кого медитировать — имя Господа. Нама! Нама! Привязываем! Привязываем! Возьмите все веревки из всех магазинов в мире. Когда вы повторяете Святое Имя без оскорблений, тогда ум автоматически сосредотачивается на нем и становится спокойным и блаженным. Вчера я ходил на Сурабхи кунду и увидел там привычную сцену. Один наш преданный ходил туда-сюда возле кунды (возможно, что думал он в это время о возвышенных темах) и невнятно бурчал мантру. Я был так расстроен, что даже в Святой Дхаме такое происходит.
Сначала нама, потом рупа. Далее вы должны добавить в свою практику повторения, когда вы пытаетесь сосредоточиться на имени, медитацию на рупу, памятование о Кришне. Смаранам-пада-камала-атманам апийаччхати. Кришна отдаёт Себя тем, кто просто помнит о Его лотосных стопах. После того, как вы привязали свой ум к имени во время повторения мантры или воспевания в киртане, попытайтесь теперь привязать его к форме Кришны и начните с лотосных стоп Господа. Все, что вам нужно сделать, это иметь перед глазами первоклассную фотографию или картину Радхи и Кришны. Погрузите свой ум в мысли о Кришне, привяжите его к прекрасной форме Кришны. Помните, идея состоит в том, чтобы установить самбандху, отношения с Ним. В Шримад-Бхагаватам говорится: «Кришна отдает даже Самого Себя любому, кто просто помнит о Его лотосных стопах». (ШБ 10.80.11) Акрура, образцовый преданный, вышедший из неблагоприятного окружения, начинает медитацию с Лотосных стоп Господа. Пожалуйста, следуйте примеру Акруры, и вы будете пребывать в блаженстве. Представьте сияние десяти лун, исходящее от ногтей на лотосных стопах Кришны, вы изменитесь и внутренне, и внешне, ваше сердце наполнится чистотой, и вы будете сиять.
После Имени и Формы приходит осознание особенности качеств, которые есть у Кришны. Он — бхак-та-ватсала — друг преданных, Он — каруна-синдхо - океан милости. Вчера мы были на сурабхи-кунде и повторяли мантру, и вдруг поняли, что это то самое место, где Индра был прощен за оскорбление, которое он совершил. Мы молились, чтобы Кришна и нас простил за нама- и другие апарадхи, которые мы совершили осознанно и бессознательно. В результате молитвы, в наших сердцах возникло глубокое чувство благодарности к Кришне. Когда вы находитесь в Святой Дхаме, проявите благодарность Кришне, что вы в Святом месте, что вы беспричинно получили возможность практиковать бхакти в идеальных условиях; Кришна — Он такой всепрощающий, такой милостивый и такой привлекательный. Когда Кришна приходит домой весь в пыли, мама Яшода сажает Его к себе на колени, Кришна закрывает глаза, и мама Яшода зная, что означает эта простая мимика на детском лице, начинает сдувать пыль с век Кришны. Кришна начинает моргать, и она понимает, что у Него в глазу все еще остались пылинки. Она плюет на уголок своего сари и начинает тереть в уголке глаза Кришны. Кришна ей очень благодарен. «О! Мама! Ты очистила мои глаза». Таковы любовные взаимоотношения. Подумайте об этом, чтобы вытащить свое сердце из гроба, это спасёт ваше духовное сердце от смерти.
Когда ваша медитация гармонирует с Именем Кришны во время киртана или джапы, когда они сливаются воедино, подобно тому, как смешивают два вещества, тогда вы можете практиковать лила-смаранам. Прабхупада говорил об этом в Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрите. Когда преданный слушает об играх Кришны, он начинает привлекаться, и эта привязанность к повествованиям о Кришне остается. Если преданный привлекается к особенной игре Кришны то это может быть намеком на его склонности в преданном служении. Если мы регулярно слушаем калия-дамана-лилу и вспоминаем, как бриджабаси просто сходят с ума, когда их дорогой Кришна в кольцах змея Калии, и постепенно и наше сердце начинает трепетать от переживаний за Кришну. Когда мы погружаемся в игру, начинаем изучать определенные отношения и реакции жителей Враджа, которые стояли в это время на берегу, то чувствуем непреодолимую потребность слушать все больше и больше о мальчиках пастушках, о гопи, о маме Яшоде и об их отношениях с Кришной. В это время мы чувствуем в сердце что-то особенное, и преисполняемся решимости следовать практике шраванам и дальше.
Харидас Тхакур в Бхаджана-рахасье говорит о самом главном: «О братья! Никогда, никогда не думайте, что садхана — более могущественная практика, нежели киртан».
Когда вы практикуете правильный киртан, то вам непременно захочется узнать, что Кришна делает в это время дня. Аштакалия-лила доступна для вашего изучения, если вам это интересно. Святое Имя является источником всех духовных энергий. Когда ваш ум очищается через повторение Святых Имен и слушание о деяниях Кришны, тогда, благодаря силе, именуемой вишуддха-саттва, чистой духовной энергией которая содержится в Святом Имени, в вашем сердце постепенно появляется раса, вкус, то есть у вас появляются чувства по отношению к Кришне. Раса проявляется, по мере того, как вы все больше размышляете о Кришне, постепенно вы осознаете свою духовную
индивидуальность и духовные признаки, которыми вы обладаете, такие, как ваше имя или сева. На этом пиковом моменте я закончу.
Для большинства из вас столько философии — это слишком. Но не сбрасывайте со счетов, что все изложенное выше, это абсолютная необходимость для вас. Если вы не разовьете отношения с Кришной, то Харе Кришна Харе Рама не останутся на ваших губах надолго, вы не будете получать духовное питание, ваш энтузиазм пропадет, и уйдет ваше вдохновение, а через какое-то время вы вернетесь к материальным отношениям, которые совсем, совсем не будут исполнять желания вашего сердца. Помните, мы говорили про вакуум в сердце, имеющий форму Кришны? Вакуум, это, когда вы что-то вырезаете, и затем только ту вещь, которую вы от туда вынули, можно положить обратно, чтобы закрыть дыру. Только развитые отношения с Кришной закроют дыру в вашем сердце и излечат вас от кровотечения, которое ведет к смерти.
Я старался изложить очень сложные вещи самым простым языком. Я изо всех сил старался говорить на языке, который понятен и для опытных преданных, и для новичков в духовной жизни. Прошу вас, пожалуйста, подумайте о тех пробелах, которые все еще остались открытыми в вашей духовной практике и заполните эти пробелы собственным обучением.
Пожалуйста, поверьте в этот процесс. Его нам дали Чайтанья Махапрабху и Госвами Вриндавана. Он работает сейчас и будет работать в будущем, я это знаю. Все медитации должны проводиться в активных отношениях с Кришной. Когда Кришна являл Свои лилы в этом мире, Нарада Муни каждый день приходил к Брахме и докладывал о новых играх Кришны. Однажды Нарада Муни пришёл к Брахме и стал жаловаться, что женщины Враджа поговаривают, что у тебя нет разума, Брахма, поэтому ты совершил большую ошибку. Брахма очень возвышенный и культурный, его ложное эго не вскипает с пол-оборота, как у человека с улицы. Он сказал: «Да? Я не знал о своей ошибке. Что за ошибка?» Нарада ответил: «Они говорят, что ты дал Индре тысячу глаз, но, знаешь ли ты, что он ими делает? Тысяча глаз Индры смотрит на танцующих райских девушек. Никто не должен смотреть на то, что вызывает вожделение». «Я понимаю»,— сказал Брахма. «Я уже получал одну жалобу от них, что я создал глаза с веками, и во время моргания они не видят Кришну. Хочу сказать тебе, что обитатели Вриндавана самые возвышенные души, а я просто глупец. Что бы я ни делал, я совершаю ошибки, я просто Брахма, а они вечные спутники Господа Кришны. Дело сделано, поздно что-то менять в творении. Даже если я что-то исправлю, то они все равно найдут повод покритиковать меня, потому что они просто сходят с ума по Кришне». Это цель жизни для каждого из нас. Это самбандха самого высокого уровня, а мы должны начать своё путешествие с того уровня, на котором находимся в данный момент. В нашем внутреннем путешествии к этой цели пример Акруры — подходящая "путеводная звезда"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Траи дас: Когда Гоур-Говинда Махараджа в 1993 году посетил Прабхупададеш в Италии, мы с еще одним учеником Прабхупады пришли к нему. Когда мы вошли в комнату, Махараджа повторял джапу. Обернувшись к нам, он сказал: «В нашем Движении есть большая проблема —лидеры не имеют вкуса к этому». И он показал мешочек с четками.

Во время встречи он дал мне несколько советов: «Если хочешь обрести сознание Кришны, тебе нужно следовать четырем правилам: 1) сторониться завистливых, критически настроенных преданных и тех, кому нравится заниматься политикой; 
2) в первую очередь позаботиться о собственной духовной жизни, потому что все остальное в этом мире тебе придется покинуть; 
3) проповедовать, ибо это доставляет величайшее удовольствие Шриле Прабхупаде и 
4) вставать в три часа и без оскорблений повторять все свои круги перед мурти Радхи и Кришны». Затем он сказал нам: «А теперь мне нужно читать джапу». И мы ушли.

Гоур-Говинда Махараджа был потрясающей личностью. Он казался нам то великим мудрецом, то невинным ребенком.

"Когда распускается лотос удачи" Е.М.Мадхавананда прабху.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

МОЛИТВЫ ЧЕТКАМ
**************

Шри Нама-мала-грахана-мантра 
Прикасаясь к четкам, следует произносить:
трибханга-бхангима-рупам
вену-рандхра-каранчитам
гопи-мандала-мадхйа-стхам
«Его фигура изогнута в трех местах, Его пальцы движутся по отверстиям флейты, - таков блистательный сын Нанды Махараджа, окруженный гопи».
***
Беря в руки четки с тем, чтобы читать джапу (джапартхе):
авигхнам куру мале твам
харинама-джапешу ча
шри радха-кришнайор дасйам
дехи мале ту прартхайе
«О мала, пожалуйста, устрани все, что не благоприятствует моему повторению святого имени Господа Хари, и даруй мне служение Радхе и Кришне. О мала, я молюсь лишь об этом.
нама-чинтамани-рупам
намаива парама гатих
намнах паратарам насти
тасман нама упасмахе
Святое имя – прекрасный божественный философский камень – есть высочайшая цель. Нет ничего превыше святого имени. Вот почему я поклоняюсь ему».
***
Шри Нама-мала-самарпана-мантра (сосредоточение на мале). 
По традиции вайшнавы сперва предлагают Кришне все, чем пользуются, в том числе кантхималу, четки и т.д.
нама-йагйо махайагйах
калау калмаша-нашанам
кришна-чаитанйа-притйартхе
нама-йагйа-самарпанам
«Жертвоприношение святого имени – высочайшая из ягий, избавляющая от скверны Кали-юги. Я совершаю эту ягью святого имени, дабы порадовать Господа Шри Кришну Чайтанью».
***
Шри Нама-мала-стхапана-мантра 
(приглашение святого имени в четки)
патита-павана нама
нистарайа нарадхамам
радха-кришна-сварупайа
чаитанйайа намо намах
«Святое имя – спаситель падших. Прошу, спаси этого нижайшего из людей! Поклоны, поклоны Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху и Шри Шри Радхе-Кришне!
твам мале сарва-деванам
сарва-сиддхи-прада-мата
тена сатйена ме сиддхим
дехи матар намо ’сту те
О мала, среди всех богов ты считаешься подательницей всего совершенства. О мать, пожалуйста, даруй мне совершенство и тем самым еще более утверди свою славу. Поклоны тебе!»

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Смысл слова «сахаджийа», который в него вкладывают знающие истину люди, намного шире, чем обыкновенное, распространенное среди людей значение этого слова. Знающие истину мудрецы говорят, что все кроме чистых преданных Господа, стремящихся доставить наслаждение духовным чувствам Адхокшаджа-Кришны, в той или иной степени являются пракрита-сахаджийами. Более того, все пути, которые возникали, возникают или возникнут в этом мире из непреданности Кришне (кришна-вимукхатА) – все они попадают в рамки пракрита-сахаджийа-вады. Подражание духовной сахаджа-дхарме вечной, бескорыстной, непрерывной, естественной, спонтанно склонной к Кришне природе души, — это искаженное состояние, то есть «пракрита-сахаджийа-вада». Если составить список заблуждений пракрита-сахаджий, то в нем окажутся все, кто придерживается разнообразных мировоззрений, за исключением чистых, лишенных лицемерия преданных, которые естественным образом сильно привязаны к Кришне. Поэтому для ознакомления обычных людей мы составим небольшой обзор некоторых из бесконечных разновидностей пракрита-сахаджий. Всех, кто разделяет описанные ниже заблуждения, можно назвать пракрита-сахаджийами.

[Примечание: Несомненно, за прошедшие с тех времен девяносто лет кое-что изменилось и некоторые из описаний, может быть, уже не настолько актуальны, как они были тогда. Все-таки проповедь Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура имела сильное влияние. Тем не менее, нет гарантии, что какие-то вроде бы уже исправленные ошибки не вернутся снова. Поэтому я публикую эти описания в изначальном, полном варианте. Это позволит нам еще лучше понять, с чем приходилось иметь дело Шриле Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати Тхакуру в своей проповеди. Те, кто знакомы с «Пракрита-раса-шата-душани» не смогут не заметить как многое из нижеописанного перекликается с этой поэмой]  https://brijabasidas.wordpress.com/2...%D1%8C-%D0%B2/


1.Те, кто считают, что постоянно повторяя нама-апарадху в один прекрасный день проявится истинная нама или возникнет према — пракрита-сахаджийи.

2.«Пусть человек будет привязан к проституткам или к опьяняющим веществам, к наслаждению со своей женой или к лицемерию, все равно если он будет повторять «наму», то все его недостатки уйдут».

3.«Можно повторять «чистое святое имя», не избавившись от материалистического сознания. Потому что есть наставление, что человек может повторять с верой или с пренебрежением — как получится. Почему тогда святое имя не может появиться на устах тех, кто занимается развратом?»

Кто-то прокомментирует? Как к этому относиться?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Один преданный вел киртан Гуру-пуджи очень воодушевленно. Затем внезапно этот преданный начал петь бхаджа Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе..., и Прабхупада очень и очень разгневался и остановил киртан. Все были так воодушевлены, что подпрыгивали на 3-4 фута (0,9-1,2 м), но затем Прабхупада просто закричал "Прекратите это!", и киртан немедленно остановился. Прабхупада спросил его: "Где ты научился этому "бхаджа Харе Кришна"? Ты хоть раз слышал, чтобы я пел "бхаджа Харе Кришна"? И Прабхупада просто продолжал отчитывать его на протяжении примерно пяти минут. Он был очень суров. Он сказал ему: "Никогда не добавляй ничего к Харе Кришна маха-мантре и никогда не отнимай ничего от Харе Кришна маха-мантры. Пой маха-мантру просто так, как она есть." Прабхупада также объяснил, что "Именно так начинаются отклонения. Кто-то вставляет свою выдумку, а затем кто-то другой приходит и добавляет еще выдумок к этому, и со временем это становится полнейшим искажением." 

 Стандарты и рекомендации по проведению киртанов в ИСККОН на основе наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады

----------


## Расала дас

*


В наши дни благодаря современным технологиям и точным приборам человек способен воочию увидеть результаты воздействия различных звуков и их сочетаний на его внутренний и окружающий мир.

Хотя о благотворном или разрушительном влиянии звуковых вибраций человечество знало издревле, современная наука ещё только начинает всерьёз обращать на этот факт своё внимание. Сегодня перед человечеством открываются весьма заманчивые и радужные перспективы в области звукового лечения, восстановления органов и систем жизнедеятельности человека, очищения среды его обитания и внутреннего пространства.

В этой бурно развивающейся области знаний ведическая наука может предложить исследователям множество примеров связи звуковых вибраций с формами и воздействием, которые они производят.

Достаточно посмотреть на графические изображения ведических янтр и сопоставить их с сопутствующими им звуковыми символами чтобы понять – перед нами производные образы звука.

В частности, подразумевается, что звуковые вибрации, соответствующие энергетическим центрам (чакрам) человека, способны при должном их воспроизведении наладить работу больных или повреждённых органов и систем человеческого организма, которые эти центры создают и поддерживают.

Такие специфические звуковые волны способны восстановить изначальную молекулярную структуру и межклеточные связи внутри пораженных органов, разрушая и абсорбируя чужеродные клетки и их образования, вибрирующие в иной «тональности».

Природу звуковых волн имеют и крупномасштабные графические построения. Наглядным примером такого мощного вибрационного воздействия и звучания могут служить «круги на полях», демонстрирующие практические результаты экспериментов со звуком.

Управляемое воздействие звука на материю, сознание, природные стихии и высшие силы – широкая плодородная нива для будущих исследований и открытий. Уже ни для кого не секрет, что вибрации и звуки, которые производит каждый человек и всё человечество в целом влияют как на его индивидуальное духовное и физическое состояние, так и на благосостояние всего сообщества людей и состояние всего окружающего мира. Дальнейшее продвижение в этом направлении сулит исполнение желаний как тех, кто радеет за комплексное оздоровление человечества так и тех, кто является противником этого.

Влияние звука на сознание и обретение с его помощью могущества и сверхчеловеческих сил, вероятно, наиболее привлекательная область для пристального внимания многих искателей современности.

Уже широко известно, что в нынешний период времени, в текущую эпоху ссор, невежества и страданий, для очищения и стабилизации, для развития и процветания всех и каждого, ведические Писания предписывают Чистое воспевание Святых Имён Бога. Также недвусмысленно утверждается, что звучание Чистых Имена Бога, являющихся тождественными Его Форме, Сознанию, Чистоте, Замыслу и Деяниям, способно проявить Совершенную, Благотворную Божественную Систему Мироустройства.

Такое очищающее воздействие на страдающее человечество не входит в планы доминирующей ныне демонической псевдо-культуры. Этим объясняются те усилия, которые она прикладывает ради недопущения повсеместного Чистого звучания Маха-мантры Харе Кришна, особенно рекомендованной Ведами для воспевания, самореализации, обретения Любви и служения Богу в этот Век.

Несомненно, что «рисунок» звуковых вибраций при воспевании Рамо, Рам, Хари, Хори и Кришно будет иным, чем при точном и чистом воспевании Имён Рама, Харе и Кришна. Очевидно, что он будет существенно отличаться от Своего записанного на санскрите Оригинала.

Звуки искажённых «маха-мантр» проявляют хаотические «рисунки» индивидуальных сознаний, не позволяя им как «инородным формам» трансформироваться в Единый, Чистый по звучанию Организм. Так, за счёт искажения Маха-мантры ослабляется и нейтрализуется Миссия Санкиртаны и сам процесс воспевания Святых Имён, тем временем как человечество всё глубже погружается в ссоры, войны, невежество и противостояние.

Маха-Мантра Харе Кришна в Своём Чистом звуковом эквиваленте обладает исполненными Знания, Вечности и Блаженства Формами. Тем, кто желает доставить удовольствие Господу и Его Пречистой Возлюбленной, кто желает увидеть Их Всепривлекающие и улыбающиеся Всерадующие Образы, принести реальную пользу себе и окружающему Миру - необходимо научиться чисто, без искажений, с любовью воспевать Их Имена.

Эти снятые современными учёными небольшие видеофильмы позволяют глубже осознать важность слушания и произнесения Святых Имён такими, какие Они есть.

ФИГУРЫ ХЛАДНИ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6F5T6rKga8
ЗВУКОВАЯ ГЕОМЕТРИЯ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1QcGGG99cU
ГИМН ВОСХОДЯЩЕМУ СОЛНЦУ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_y0xlCoy14
ВОЗДЕЙСТВИЕ МУЗЫКИ НА ЖИВЫЕ КЛЕТКИ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zg0l1m2Qdro
РАСШИФРОВКА КРУГОВ НА ПОЛЯХ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0SLQ4NjLx4
КРУГИ НА ПОЛЯХ И ВОЛНОВОЕ ОРУЖИЕ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58Dk7ZJ1DbM
МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ ГОЛОГРАФИЯ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sk2a-khK7Uc

----------


## Расала дас

*

----------


## Расала дас

*
Пять сотен лет назад в Обители Святой
Явился Бог, луне подобный золотой…
Он всем несчастным щедро Милость раздавал
И сладким голосом, танцуя, воспевал:

«Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе
Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе!»

----------


## Расала дас

*
Все внимательно, осознанно и без искажений воспевают Маха-мантру

----------


## Расала дас

* 
Ещё один прекрасный пример внимательного, неискажённого воспевания Святых Имён Маха-мантры

----------


## Расала дас

*

----------


## Расала дас

*
Прекрасное, идущее из самого сердца воспевание, достойное внимания ценителей Маха-мантры такой, как Она есть!
Эмоциональное, яркое, полное любви и осознания звучание Святых Имён.

----------


## Расала дас

*

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Как говорит Прабхупада в беседе с учениками 5 марта 1976 г. Гонолулу:
 «НАШЕ ДВИЖЕНИЕ – ЭТО САМ КРИШНА, НО ЛИШЬ ДО ТЕХ ПОР, ПОКА ОНО ВЕРНО ПРИДЕРЖИВАЕТСЯ СТРОГИХ ДАННЫХ ПРИНЦИПОВ!!! В ПРОТИВНОМ СЛУЧАЕ – ЭТО ОБЫЧНОЕ ДВИЖЕНИЕ!! ЕСЛИ МЫ СОХРАНЯЕМ СВОЕ ДВИЖЕНИЕ ЧИСТЫМ – ОНО ТАКЖЕ ХОРОШО, КАК САМ КРИШНА – НО ЕСЛИ ДВИЖЕНИЕ ДЕГРАДИРУЕТ, ОТКЛОНИТСЯ ОТ СТРОГИХ ПРИНЦИПОВ – С НИМ БУДЕТ ТОЖЕ, ЧТО С ПАДШИМ ГУРУ И БОЖЕСТВАМИ. ТАК ЧТО ВСЕ ЗАВИСИТ ОТ НАС!!!!!!!!!!!!! МЫ ДОЛЖНЫ БЕСПОКОИТЬСЯ, КАК СОХРАНИТЬ ЕГО В ЧИСТОТЕ!! ЕСЛИ МЫ СОХРАНИМ ЕГО В ЧИСТОТЕ – НИКАКИЕ ВРАГИ НЕ ОДОЛЕЮТ НАС!!!! ЭТА ЧИСТОТА НЕОБХОДИМА!!! И ТОГДА ВСЕ У НАС БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!!! И что мешает, в чем трудность сохранять чистоту?! ПОЯВИЛИСЬ ЛОЖНЫЕ ТЕОРИИ – УБЕЙТЕ ИХ!!! ТВЕРДО СЛЕДУЙТЕ ПРАВИЛАМ И ПРЕДПИСАНИЯМ, ПОКЛОНЯЙТЕСЬ БОЖЕСТВАМ, *ПОВТОРЯЙТЕ ХАРЕ КРИШНА МАНТРУ ТАК, КАК Я ДАЛ ЕЕ ВАМ*, ТОГДА ВЫ БУДЕТЕ ТАКЖЕ СИЛЬНЫ, КАК САМ КРИШНА. НО ЕСЛИ ВЫ НАЧИНАЕТЕ ФАБРИКОВАТЬ СВОИ ИДЕИ, ВСЕ БУДЕТ УТРАЧЕНО!!!!!! КРИШНА НЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ СФАБРИКОВАН!!! КРИШНА ЭТО КРИШНА!»

----------


## Ananda svarupa das

Спасибо, Расала даса, за Ваши откровения!!!    (почему не "прабху" см. мой пост здесь...)
Хочу немножко еще дополнить своими реализациями.
Когда правильно произносишь слова на санскрите, то их звук в эфире формирует определенные пространственные структуры - мандалы, янтры, которые воздействуют на окружающее пространство и тело личности, которая это говорит.
В этом детально можно разобраться, просмотрев видео-материалы по Киматике, см. ссылку...
Честно говоря, я не понимаю, почему преданные до сих пор не воспользовались этими знаниями и возможностями...
Благодаря им, Искон уже мог быть самым могущественным объединением вайшнавов во всем Мире, самой сильной организацией на планете, но увы...
Возможно ложные образовательные самскары, которые нам впихнули родители, друзья, общество, масс-медиа, не дают нам осознать мощь звука и мантр, как работает эфир, как работают божественные законы в природе.
А возможно просто банальная лень.. типа слушай лекции, кушай прасад, повторяй мантру и тебе духовный мир гарантирован.
а все остальное ниже перечисленное, как...
- расширение миссии Шрилы Прабхупады и господа Чайтаньи
- желание ШП, чтобы преданные жили на Земле
- решение проблем с болезнями тела других преданных
- решение проблем с обеспеченностью преданных
- объединение преданных
- и т.д. и т.п., 
... отношение к этому всему от уровня.. "мне бы выжить и семью прокормить" до..  "а какая нам разница, все ведь иллюзия..."

Возможно остановка трансформации преданного идет от того, что многие считают, что отчитав 16 кругов мантры, на сегодня можно успокоиться и заниматься своими делами.
НЕТ! Жизнь вайшнава должна быть в НАСТОЯЩЕМ, в текущем времени, осознавая себя как душу, ты служишь Кришне здесь и сейчас, все время. В первую очередь служишь храму (своему телу), в котором пребываешь ты и Кришна, омыв его снаружи и изнутри, правильно накормив и т.д.
Дальше, слушаешь Кришну в сердце и ведомый Им , делаешь все что полагается, все что говорит голос из сердца.
Всегда помнишь миссию Шрилы Прабхупады и господа Чайтаньи и прикладываешь усилия в этом направлении.
Просто надо научиться слушать Параматму и пользоваться своим разумом. Соображать нужно!! 

.. возвращаясь к мантрам. Почти в каждой вайшнавской книге, в конце, есть статья как правильно произносить буквы на санскрите. Похоже все себя считают профи и не утруждают свой ум прочтением этой статьи.  Даже те, кто преподают санскрит, не понимают могущество этого знания.
Поэтому мантры и не работают!!!
Мантра запускается правильным произношением и намерением. Это чисто механика. Звуковая вибрация в эфире формирует объемную мандалу (янтру) и запускает определенный процесс, в зависимости от мантры. И эту мандалу можно реально увидеть своими глазами (не грубого тела)! Рекомендую вайшнавам изучить книгу "Мыслеформы" Анни Безант, чтобы понимать тонкоматериальные законы. А также изучить мою подборку материалов (см. ссылку... ) по устранению образовательных самскар, сформированных с детства. Именно они в 99% случаев мешают смотреть на мир природо-ориентированным взглядом. Именно эти самскары, вместе с ложным общественным образованием, сформировали наше тонкое тело в угоду "кукловодам", сформировали общество потребителей, эгоистов и "свободных" рабов. Не смотря на то, что мы повторяем маха-мантру, мы не живем на Земле, не объединяемся в свои сообщества, а наши дети воспитываются в "современном" обществе еще хуже чем мы с вами. И даже больше...
Вайшнавы, Вы думаете Вы вегетарианцы?? ничего подобного!!! мы все уже десятилетиями не вегетарианцы!!! Сахар - давно уже не вегетарианский продукт!!! (кроме этого сахар это наркотический яд) не говоря уже о множестве других продуктов, технологию производства которых вы не знаете, не хотите знать или нет времени узнать...
И, УВЫ, мы также не прикладываем усилия, чтобы что-то поменять в этом направлении.

Еще раз повторюсь ЗВУК и мантры = (равно) МОГУЩЕСТВУ!!! 
Нам нужно научиться правильно произносить мантры! Не только Маха-мантру, но и все остальные мантры.... используя их по назначению.
О Маха-мантре...
Если Вы правильно произносите имя Кришны, тогда Вы можете увидеть или почувствовать, как минимум, цвет этого Имени!!! и этот цвет будет цветом темной грозовой тучи, а также вы почувствуете прохладную лунную энергию.
Обычно большинство приданных используют звук "И" в средине слова. Это не правильно. Также букву "Н" выговаривают, прислоняя кончик языка к зубам, что также не верно. Нижняя часть кончика языка упирается или немного скользит в соединении свода нёба с зубами. В таком случае звук "И" уже автоматически не возможно выговорить и только в этом случает имя Кришны формирует в уме цвет грозового облака, как минимум.
Да, нужно будет переучиваться до недели времени, но вкус плодов вознаградит все ваше естество...
имя "Раама" должно! читаться правильно, звук "а" в 2 раза дольше. Итого вторая часть маха-мантры будет произноситься на 4 звука дольше. Правильное произношение имени "Раама" формирует в уме цвет яркого желто-белого, теплого Солнца.
Правильное произношение, а точнее обращение "Харе"  с ударением на "е" формирует в уме красный цвет "в движении", женскую мягкость и нежность, выражают призыв, просьбу, мольбу. 
Качество произношения мантры на первом месте! Количество - второстепенно. 
Правильно произнесенная Маха-мантра уже на первом круге может и должна вызвать бурю эмоций в вашем сердце, уме и чувствах.
Ключи к сундуку любви к Кришне находятся у Радхарани. Как ребенок, потерявший маму, зовет её, нужно звать Радхарани... 
... сесть умом на лодку "маха-мантры" и плыть к точке сердца, где открываются волшебные врата духовного мира...

----------


## Расала дас

Харе Кришна!

Спасибо, дорогой Ananda svarupa das, что оживили "Тему", что поделились своими реализациями и интересными материалами из Вашей подборки. Разделяю Вашу позицию в отношении "дас" и Прабху"! И, конечно же, считаю актуальным и оправданым применение на Практике достижений современной науки. В частности, весьма показательны опыты и выводы учёных о влияния звука на существо и пространство. Раньше, о воздействии звуковых волн говорилось в сообщении http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post147375, однако, тогда, внимание форумчан к этой публикации привлечь не удалось. 

Думаю, причина такого невнимательного отношения к воспеванию Маха-мантры, к Её повсеместным искажениям - отсутствие знаний сиддханты, нама-таттвы и должных реализаций у преданных. По логике вещей, это забота и обязанность Гуру, старших вайшнавов - поддержание и развития Миссии, Чистоты Практики. Ни один обогащённый объективным опытом и сострадательный вайшнав не будет умалчивать о важности неискажённого воспевания Святых Имён. То, что сегодня об этом не говориться открыто и чётко, когда суррогатные Маха-мантры практически заполонили умы преданных по всему миру - показатель состояния нашего Международного Общества в целом.

----------


## Расала дас

*

----------


## Расала дас

*


"Поэтому надо дать шанс воспеванию Святого Имени очистить наше сердце, и когда весь яд уйдет из сердца, мы почувствуем настоящий вкус нектара. Процесс – это воспевание. И надо повторять именно тридцать два слога, а не двадцать восемь. Если двадцать восемь будете повторять, эффекта не будет. Что значит 28 слогов? То есть, если мы повторяем: «Харе Рам, Харе Рам, Рам Рам, Харе Харе», мы сокращаем слоги и поэтому эффекта на будет.
Один из моих духовных братьев, Пушта Кришна, был секретарем Прабхупады на протяжении многих лет. И он повторял мантру вместе с Прабхупадой. Представляете, как это – повторять мантру вместе с Прабхупадой? Иногда он повторял: «Харе Рам, Харе Рам, Рам Рам Харе Харе». И Прабхупада останавливал его и говорил: «Ты что повторяешь?» «Харе Кришна мантру» И Прабхупада сказал: «Нет, это другая мантра. Ты должен повторять: Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама, Рама Харе Харе»."

http://ids-media.com/article.aspx?rid=24&id=77

----------


## Расала дас

* 
    

ЖИВЫЕ КАМНИ

…Сказочная история всех этих «камушков» является частью бесконечной трансцендентной Игры и Милости Господа, цепи реальных событий, уходящих своими корнями в далёкое прошлое и устремлённых в будущее…

На первый взгляд, ничего особенного в камушках этих нет. Вероятно, многие люди прошли бы мимо, не обратив никакого на них особого внимания. Если бы Они Сами не окликнули их… Да, Они могут говорить. Они обладают Собственными Именами, Своими характерами и особой, присущей Им Милостью!

Я повстречал Их на небольшом холме, что расположился посреди великолепной равнины, окружённой живописными горками, и у его подножья. Рядом с холмом несёт свои чистые воды прекрасная, спокойная река – свидетельница весёлых забав проживающей в округе детворы. А на его вершине, с северной стороны, красуется старая беседка – место сокровенной встречи Императрицы и её фаворита…

От беседки в долину сбегают вниз крутые тропинки. Там для влюблённых, скрытая от посторонних глаз небольшой рощицей многовековых деревьев, находится чудесная белокаменная купель работы давно ушедших мастеров… Вблизи – изящный фонтан и остатки старой жилой постройки. Сам холм, если на него взглянуть сверху, напоминает вытянувшегося павлина с пышным, каскадами ниспадающим буйной порослью, хвостом.

С обеих сторон этого холма живут привыкшие к нему люди, зачастую и не подозревающие о необыкновенных, связанных с ним событиях. Рядом живу и я, по его южную сторону. Холм – излюбленная, привычная территория пастьбы наших сельских коров. Каждое утро их стадо, оглашая окрестности громким мычанием, проходит мимо моих окон. Некогда вместе со своими коровами там пас их и я.

Я открыл для себя этот холм, впрочем, справедливее будет сказать – холм открылся для меня, лет восемь назад, хотя и до этого он уже некоторое время говорил со мной, отвечал и подавал знаки. Переехав жить в эти места, вдали от «активной жизни», я много времени проводил в молитвах и воспевании на этом сразу полюбившемся мне природном возвышении. В те времена многое требовалось мне переосмыслить в своей жизни, в своём опыте, в своей деятельности. И тогда же, после пятнадцати лет знакомства с Маха-мантрой, я только начинал открывать для себя Её Святые Имена, или, опять же, это Имена стали раскрываться мне…

Здесь, на холме, я иногда громко пел, так, что, казалось, меня слышит всё мироздание. Здесь, в зарослях на его склонах, повторял свои круги. Здесь пас коров, сокрушался о своих несовершенствах, плача. Здесь вдохновлялся, когда получал ответы на свои вопросы и всем сердцем радовался. Духовный Учитель во всех Его проявлениях был тогда основным объектом моего внимания. Я понимал, что без поддержки и благословений Гуру, Ади Гуру, мне не удастся осознать Истину. Истину о Боге, о себе, о Реальности.

Тогда в своих поисках я всё чаще стал подмечать, что приходящие в сердце ответы сопровождаются знаками извне… Первыми стали являться Белые Камни. Со временем красивые куски дикого кварца цвета Баларамы и Нитьянанды уже часто сопровождали меня в Пути. Я и не заметил, как начал говорить с Ними, как с Богом, благодарить Их, осторожно брать в руки, с трепетом осматривать, не замечая разницы между камнем и Личностью. Между НАМИ образовалась связь – МЫ понимали друг друга, общаясь на НАШЕМ языке…

Особо яркие Твердыни Истины я пристрастился уносить домой, вспоминая позже всё, что было связано с Их появлением. Они укрепляли мою Веру, мостили её фундамент. Холм потихоньку, незаметно для меня, всё больше входил в мою жизнь, в дом, заполняя всё пространство вокруг…

И вот однажды, ранним утром, после тёплого весеннего дождичка я сидел на склоне моего холма над просыпающимся внизу селением. В то утро я воспевал Маха-мантру, моля Её о Милости и Знамении, прося Её Божества подтвердить мои тогдашние, связанные с Ней новые реализации. Вдруг лёгкий туман окутал меня и укрыл посёлок. Едва различимы были только огоньки окон и силуэты построек, а когда зыбкая дымка несколько рассеялась – я пришёл в восторг! Местность вокруг стала иной! Я почувствовал, явственно ощутил и увидел иную Реальность…

Передо мной простирался Вриндаван! Да, это был Он – в центре многолепесткового лотоса, в обрамлении множества восхитительных холмов. В те мгновения многие события и знания собрались воедино. Города и просторы вокруг обрели иные названия, иные образы и предназначение…

В непосредственной близости нашлась Матхура, чуть дальше – Дели, на побережье обнаружились Пури и Дварака. Чудо-островом, окружённым морем Милости Господа, морем Его цвета и Имени проявилась предо мной эта необыкновенная, сияющая Белая Земля, омываемая Чёрным Кришна Сагаром! Неописуемая радость охватила меня! И дрожь, и рыдания, и озноб, и несвязная речь, и испарина – всё сразу и поочерёдно я испытал тогда, в те мгновения, а когда видение вновь приняло очертания осязаемой реальности понял: Святые Имена Благословили меня!

Холм, на котором я так полюбил проводить время вдруг обратился в Святыню. Каждый камень, каждая рощица на Нём стали для меня частью Святой Дхамы! Как на теле человека есть места, где проявляются все основные органы и силы его организма – на ушных раковинах, на стопах и ладонях, так и на теле Земли, в разных её Местах проявляются Двипы Святого Бытия – осознал я. В то утро, счастливый, я ещё долго лежал на этой Земле, всё глубже и глубже понимая, что нашёл То, что искал! Но, впоследствии, множество других Имён, Названий и Твердынь Истины начали входить в мою жизнь…

Я никогда намеренно не искал на Холме Камни, ставя перед собой задачу обнаружить то или иное Божество. Их побуждало Являться осознанное, живое обращение к Их Святым Именам. Так появились прекрасные Баларама, Муралидхар, Гаурика, Шьямасундара, Говардхан, Нрисимха, Гаурангадев, Рангадеви, коровы, зелёные луга у Ямуны, Молочный Океан, Анантадев, Кайлас – целое Мироздание из моих любимых ЖИВЫХ КАМНЕЙ.

…Муралидхар Явился ясным весенним днём, чуть позже полудня. Громко воспевая Маха-Мантру, наслаждаясь разнообразием Её звуков, я шёл через цветущий яблоневый сад к реке у подножья Холма. Никакой особой цели у меня не было; травы, которые я обычно собираю в окрестностях ещё не вошли в силу, и я просто гулял. Мне хотелось взглянуть на расцветающий белокопытник в речной пойме. Увидеть его огромные, метрового диаметра изумрудные листья плотно обрамляющие вьющуюся хрустальную ленту воды. Я думал набрать немного изящных сиреневых столбиков его цветов и предложить Господу их дивный аромат горячего шоколада с ванилью.

Неожиданно я остановился. Стоя лицом к Солнцу, в его нежных лучах, переступая с ноги на ногу, жестикулируя руками, иногда воздавая их вверх и танцуя, я продолжал петь. От тепла, света и блаженства глаза мои сами закрылись…

Он сразу, издалека привлёк меня, Он был первое, что я увидел в обозримом пространстве, когда открыл глаза, стоя в странной позе – с руками, поднятыми на уровень плеч и ногами, сведёнными, как у Муралидхара. Он лежал на влажной взрытой трактором земле; чёрный, яркий, явно и явственно манящий к Себе.

И вот омытый в реке, небольшой, будто вывернутый наизнанку неповторимый живой самородок, с удивительным, зовущим Свою флейту ртом Он покоился на моей ладони. Там я впервые предложил Ему цветы с Его родных мест и всё прекрасное, что находилось вокруг. Преисполненный великого Восторга и Счастья, чувствуя в сердце музыку, я пел и нёс Божество домой. Редкой красоты ископаемая створка доисторической раковины стала там Его Вьясасаной, а золотистый побег барбариса – Флейтой…

…Помню дни, когда я искал Имя моей Богини – Имя под стать Имени тучецветного Шьямасундары. Известное мне Гаури – золотая и драгоценная – со слогом «ка» (означающим многократное усиление) обрело в моём сознании новое звучание и наполнение. Гаурика!

Гаурика – Высшее Сокровище и средоточие всего Самого Ценного, Источающая Самое Чистое, цвета расплавленного золота, Сияние и Милость! Гаурика и Шьямасундара – я находил совершенство в сочетании этих Образов и Их Имён. Гаурика заполнила мои мысли и сердце...
Думая о Ней, воспевая Её Имя, я испытывал несравнимое ни с чем Блаженство, не ожидая чего-то большего. Процесс воспевания сам по себе, моё обращение к этому Имени с благодарностью, преданностью и любовью, на которые я только был способен – доставлял мне безграничную радость!

В один из дней, воспевая так и бродя по Холму, я в какой-то момент без сил опустился на колени, разрыдался и уткнулся лбом в землю. Помню, что горячо молился об обретении Любви к Богу, понимая, что не испытываю этого состояния души.

…Она была прямо передо мной, почти на том месте, где только что касалась Говардхана моя голова – Она была первое, на что упал мой взор, когда я поднял голову. Она явно выделялась среди всего Своего каменного окружения по Цвету и Форме. Я тут же узнал Её, хотя и не мог сразу поверить в такую Её ко мне Благосклонность. Рядом с Ней нашёлся Он, Её Шьямасундара. Они были вместе. Ещё один, «простой», небольшой, удлинённый, с плоской вершиной Камень лежал вблизи - Их Говардхан. К вечеру все трое переместились на домашний Алтарь. Так Ади Гуру Гаурика вошла по Милости Господа в мою жизнь. Вместе с Ней стал раскрываться мне Её Пример Чистого Любовного Служения Шьямасундаре.

В другой раз, направляясь по Холму на север к беседке Встреч и воспевая, я прежде вышел на Его северо-западный склон. Ещё только приближаясь к нему, я начал явственно ощущать невыносимые страдания и нестерпимую боль этого Мира. Картины хладнокровного, жесточайшего насилия по отношению к несчастным страдальцам – детям, женщинам, к людям и животным – вызвали во мне эмоцию неудержимого гнева. Постепенно разгораясь, как огонь, гнев полностью захватил мои чувства, мой ум. Глаза мои стали бешено вращаться, тело начало трястись. Хотя я и воспевал Святые Имена – пришёл в неконтролируемую ярость. Воспевание трансформировалось в рвущийся из груди мощный, устрашающий рёв…

Нрисимха – Имя, Явившееся в моём сознании, вдруг успокоило меня, когда я уже рыча и рыдая в очередной раз упирался лбом в мой любимый Холм. Подняв голову, сквозь невысохшие слёзы, ещё смутно, я сразу увидел небольшое красное пятно, там, где только что касалось земли моё межбровье. Это был Он – Явившийся из моего сердца и Своего Имени Шри Нрисимха!

Подобного по форме и цвету Камня я никогда не видел в округе. Прекрасный, от уха до уха, чувственный рот, вмятины лотосных глаз, в форме отпечатков кошачьих лап, шикарная жёлтая грива с обратной стороны – я любовался и любовался Им, держа Его в руках. Как вдруг, подняв глаза к небу, увидел Его, точно такого же, сотканного из проплывающих облаков впереди. Счастливые после встречи, МЫ пошли домой. Подходящая Господу Асана проявилась позже.

…Одним из последних пришёл Гаурангадев. Златоликий Изначальный Всевышний Господь в Силах, Сияющий Любовью, источающий Милость и Сострадание – занимал тогда мои помыслы. Долгое время Он – Средоточие Высшей Формы и Высшего Содержания, оставался для меня непостижимой загадкой, не позволяя легко осознать Его Высшую Божественную Сущность. Однако постепенно это осознание приходило.

Приходило оно вместе с более глубоким пониманием Маха-мантры, Миссии, Целей Его Явления, внутренних устремлений и переживаний. Гауранга – долгожданное, Единое, Изначальное Божество Высшей Милости и Любви. У меня не оставалось больше сомнений, а реализации текли потоком…

«Гаурангадев, Гаурангадев, Гаурангадев, Гаурангадев!» – громко и самозабвенно воспевал я на сложившийся простой мотив, когда, случайно споткнувшись о лежащий на тропинке Камень, остановился. Он был Само Очарование! Крупный, привлекательной Формы, неповторимого цвета, с природным тилаком на высоком лбу, улыбающийся и исполненный Любви. Он пришёл вечером, в канун Гаура Пурнимы!
Тогда я ещё держал коров и всё необходимое для праздничной панчагавьи было в достатке.

Утром перед Праздником Гаурангадев был омыт благоприятными веществами и отправился вместе со мной в общество преданных, на горную Базу Отдыха, снятую на несколько дней по случаю Явления Шри Махапрабху.

МЫ приехали рано, когда многие преданные ещё съезжались. Вайшнавы только начали петь киртан, как зал облетело известие – по дороге на Фестиваль в страшную аварию попала ехавшая на мотоцикле служить на кухне Божествам семейная пара. Погибла вайшнави, без матери остались дочь и совсем маленький сын. Горькая весть изменила сознание всех присутствующих. Эту семью много лет хорошо знала вся ятра. Их хорошо знала наша семья. Они жили в нашем селе, через две улицы от нас. Страшное известие принесли вайшнавы из других городов, направляющиеся на Праздник и ставшие практическими свидетелями трагедии. У них нашлись листики Туласи, эти преданные первыми молились за ушедшую.

Вся моя семья тоже приехала на Праздник. Однако мне необходимо было ненадолго вернуться домой. Наша корова Према родила в Виджая экадаши чудесного телёнка, Виджая, и мне, так как он был ещё маленьким, нужно было в обед её доить, а его напоить молоком. База располагалась в сорока километрах от нашего села, и с Гаурангадевом на груди, лежащим в специально приспособленной сумочке, я отправились в обратный путь…

В одном месте автострады ещё издали стало заметно скопление машин и людей. Транспорт проходил медленно, наш автобус тоже сбавил скорость. Сообразив, что именно здесь и произошла катастрофа, я попросил высадить меня.

…Большой «Ман» ступенью для водителя навалился на голову ушедшей. На это невозможно было смотреть без слёз и боли! По омытой ночным дождём дороге она спешила к Гауранге, думая о Нём. И Он Сам прибыл к ней – я достал Гаурангадева и показал её Ему. В тот день стоя на дороге с Божеством в руке, я убедился – Он Безбрежный Океан Милости, Заботы и Сострадания…

Но как не были бы ценны все эти Находки, самые редкие и дорогие Камни – три уникальных САМОЦВЕТА, венчавших всю мою коллекцию Твердынь, мне посчастливилось найти раньше…

***
О, как витиевато ткёт Провидение канву нашей жизни! Как чудесно собираются воедино, казалось бы, несвязанные между собой разные её фрагменты. День за днём, держа в руках главную нить своей Идеи, из разных жизненных ситуаций, словно из разноцветных нитей, сплетает Судьба неповторимый узор нашей жизни в единое прекрасное Полотно. Но только тогда, когда Её работа завершена, со временем, со стороны прожитых лет, мы способны увидеть всю красоту и гениальность замысла Творца, любуясь уже оконченным произведением.

Будучи внимательными, мы начинаем слышать и замечать, как из одних и тех же звуков и букв, важных слов, повторяющихся мыслей и чем-то похожих событий выписывается неповторимая история каждой души, ведущая нас по Пути постижения всё дальше и дальше, к высшей Цели всего существования…

«Не теряйте бдительность, запомните – от слаженных действий всех членов ваших боевых групп зависит не только ваша личная безопасность. От того, несколько вы внимательны, насколько точно следуете приказам командования зависит выполнение всей боевой задачи, жизни людей и ваше возвращение на Родину! Даже самые незначительные детали могут оказаться самыми ценными и сохранить вам жизнь! Да! В тылу противника – один лишний звук, даже шорох, может убить вас! Всегда помните – мелочей в нашем деле нет! Держите след, каждый ваш шаг может вести вас к победе или к гибели всей группы…» Такие слова в мои 19 чётко и навсегда старался впечатать в сознания бойцов нашей первой роты командир первого батальона разведки на занятиях по спецподготовке спецназа ВДВ...

«Старайся всегда точно держать цель, веди её, никогда не выпускай из виду. Ты снайпер, у тебя в руках жизнь и смерть, собственная и чужая. Твоя внимательность, терпение и концентрация прикрывают тыл и раскрывают фронт. Смотри и слушай!» – пояснял мне ротный офицер...

«Вы держите связь с Большой землёй. Без связи вы вряд ли вернётесь домой из глубокого тыла противника. Будьте предельно внимательными! Точечки и тире морзянки в ваших наушниках, ключ в ваших руках – глаза, уши и язык группы. Слушайте эфир, научитесь быстро настраиваться, берегите рацию. Старайтесь всегда точно принять и передать послание – успех, победа и жизнь во многом зависит от звуков, которые вы принимаете и передаёте!» – раз за разом повторял командир моего взвода на занятиях в радио-классе, желая пробудить и увеличить мою и других ответственность…

«Сын! Любое дело, за которое взялся, выполняй наилучшим образом. Если можно было сделать лучше, а ты не сделал – ты плохо сделал своё дело. Больше читай, обретай навыки мастерства, развивай кругозор, цени друзей и своё имя...» – наставлял меня отец в 20…

В 24 я с трудом мог поднять голову, чтобы взглянуть на небо. Везде, где бы я тогда не находился, мой пристальный взгляд скользил по земле, по речным и дорожным размывам, по горным скатам, песчаным и грунтовым отвалам, по стенкам канав, по морской гальке...

Эту «болезнь» я подхватил всего за пару лет до этого, когда вместе с отцом приехал в гости в загадочный Старый Крым в семью друзей нашей семьи. Её глава был странным, удивительным человеком, членом художественного Фонда Крыма. Мы гостили у них несколько дней в доме, где почти не было свободного места от собранных в нём природных красот, драгоценных образцов и восхитительных, великолепных, уникальных работ.

«Если хочешь, я могу научить тебя тому, что умею сам. Основных требований не так много. Вот необходимые инструменты. Садись рядом и смотри, как делаю я. Вот книги, которые раскроют тебе главное. Не спеши, не превышай скорость вращения шлифовального диска, не перегревай самоцвет, держи его крепко, действуй решительно, но осторожно. До конца доводи работу с каждым инструментом, не оставляй огрехов, надеясь, что их устранит последующая обработка. Стремись к совершенной форме. Если ты будешь старательным и внимательным, из тебя может получится мастер...» – вдохновлял меня опытный ювелир.

Всего за пару дней я был полностью очарован. «Каменная болезнь», от которой в своё время в той или иной мере страдали Волошин, Цветаева и весь Коктебель, сковала моё сознание. Геммология, кристаллография, твёрдость, плотность, светопреломление, группы и подгруппы минералов, камни в гороскопах, мистическое влияние кристаллов – не выходили из моей головы. Кипа прочтённой литературы, специальных справочников и журналов только усугубили моё состояние...

В 25, так или иначе собравшись с огромных просторов СССР, ящики и коробки с ювелирными камнями уже аккуратно стояли в хранилище моей мастерской. Опалы и рубины, сердолики и топазы, хризопразы, агаты и пестроцветные яшмы, аметисты и гагаты неспешно проходили через алмазный круг моего шлифовального станка и уезжали в Германию, Францию, Англию, Югославию, Корею и дальше – сам не знаю куда.

«Будь внимателен, постарайся почувствовать их энергию, вникнуть в строение рисунка, учитывай их структуру – они сами укажут тебе лучшую форму для своей огранки! Если ты хочешь выявить, увидеть и явить людям внутренний мир самоцветов – стань их другом. Они живые! Развивай свою чуткость и проницательность, и они раскроются тебе. Слушай свой внутренний голос, войди в контакт с кристаллами, следуй правилам вездесущей живой пластики.

Все грани, их геометрия, все плоскости соподчинены единому вселенскому Закону. Царство кристаллов – принцип незыблемой Тверди, первое воплощение закона Формы! Минералы – разнообразные энергии Вселенной, клетки её первоэлементов в концентрированном, уникальном виде. Все они есть внутри тебя, из них состоит и вселенная твоего тела! Осознай это единство, ощути его! Постарайся понять ПРИНЦИП! Ищи ФОРМУ! И будешь вознаграждён Опытом, Знанием, Красотой, Сиянием, Блеском, Достатком…» Такие слова звучали в те годы в моём уме почти постоянно, сидел ли я у станка или был дома, ехал ли в транспорте или лежал на пляже у моря.

И я искал. Искал, стачивая в кровь пальцы. Почти каждый день полировочный круг лучшего белого фетра розовел от соприкосновения с их подушечками. К утру пальцы подживали, а с утра опять оставляли свои следы на вращающихся перед моими глазами инструментах. Я считал это своеобразной жертвой, которую следовало отдавать Природе за даруемый опыт и самим самоцветам, за то насилие, к которому я прибегал разрезая, обдирая и шлифуя их тела.

Взамен всё чаще и чаще чувство некоего глубокого единения с кристаллами возникало у меня внутри, словно я начинал обретать способность различать тончайшие, специфические, пронизывающие пространство волны, исходившие от каждого камня. Работа с одними – поднимала настроение и наполняла энтузиазмом, соприкосновение с другими – успокаивала и увлекала в раздумье, третьи – раздвигали границы реальности, делая мысли ясными, а взор проницательным…

В те дни я только и думал о моих новых многочисленных друзьях. О характерах, предпочтениях, влиянии, об уникальности и разнообразии их цветов и рисунков. Постепенно всё больше вовлекали они меня в мир мистики. Всё чаще и чаще, склонившись над свергающей крохотными алмазными гранями планшайбой и погрузившись в работу, я вдруг невольно замечал, что руки мои как бы сами накладывают искомые грани. Что необходимые, лучшие решения сами неожиданно возникают, поддерживают и создают новое, восхитительное творение. Тогда я будто начинал видеть себя и весь процесс обработки со стороны, дивясь происходящему, и явственно чувствовал себя частью загадочного акта Сотворчества.

Поэтапно, постепенно утончаясь, всё отчётливей и ярче выявляет свой скрытый внутренний мир самоцвет. Соприкасаясь с инструментами и специальными пастами разной зернистости он, из изначально смутно различимого, становится всё явственней и явственней. Я был уверен, что камень счастлив, готовясь предстать пред Миром во всей своей красе и блеске! И с трепетом ожидал, когда он, в последний раз коснувшись полировочного круга, сбросив тончайшую скрывающую его «вуаль», вдруг впервые блеснёт и омывшись, отдавая всё, на что способен – засияет. Тогда я принимал это сияние за его искромётную улыбку благодарности и верил, что вместе со мной в те мгновения улыбался, видя нашу радость, и сам Творец, надеялся, что от этой красоты и улыбки станет больше радости в душах людей в Мире.

В 26 у меня была возможность купить себе или подарить другим многое. Но богатства не увлекали меня. А новенький депутатский значок на пиджаке и некое обретённое понимание законов Мироздания и общественного устройства не вдохновляли на дальнейший карьерный рост политика. Практическая магия Папюса, многолетние подшивки «Науки и Религии», Евангелия, Библия и Коран были прочитаны, но не приносили полного внутреннего удовлетворения и новой Идеи. Сотворчество, Бог, Постижение, Тайна, Истина – по-прежнему были предметами моего интереса.

В 27 после изучения «Бхагавад-Гиты как Она есть» моя «Каменная болезнь» мутировала и вновь начала прогрессировать. Книга развернула моё сознание и направила внимание в сторону Высшей Цели – на Верховную Личность Бога и Его Имена. Изложенные в ней Ачарьей фундаментальные принципы Успеха – принятие Учителя, внимательное слушание и повторение, терпение, тщательное исполнение своих обязанностей, следование рекомендациям и предписаниям, регулирующим Процесс, – подтверждённые всем моим прошлым жизненным опытом, вселяли Веру в авторитетность и эффективность предлагаемой Практики индивидуального развития и осознания Истины.

Я опять становился счастливым! Но на этот раз – от «полной захваченности» Идеей невероятного масштаба. ШРИ ХАРИНАМА ЧИНТАМАНИ – редчайшие САМОЦВЕТЫ Святых Имён стали объектами моего глубокого поиска… Где Они есть, как Их можно найти, увидеть и получить – вот, что теперь меня интересовало!

В 35 я уже много слышал о Них. Слава о том, какие нетленные Богатства и Блага могли даровать эти САМОРОДКИ нашедшему Их счастливцу – была мне известна.

Я узнал, что именно Они – «краеугольная» Основа всего Мироздания, его нерушимая Твердыня. Они – вместилище изначальных Принципов Бытия, неисчислимых энергий и Силы, первичной, отображающейся во всём пространстве ФОРМЫ и несравненной, высшей КРАСОТЫ. Как можно было спокойно жить, зная, что существуют эти КЛЮЧИ ИСТИНЫ, Ключи, дарующие Бессмертие и Вечное, до конца непостижимое Блаженство, знать о Них и не владеть Ими?

Из года в год росла моя решимость лицезреть уникальные Образы Святых Имён, в Свете чудотворного Сияния которых даже простой камень оживает, вещи предстают такими как они действительно есть, а Великие Тайны раскрываются и становятся явными. Они пленили меня, и в сердце я постоянно лелеял мечту и надежду Их Обрести.

Я думал о Них всё больше и больше, понимая, что Они Живые и Вездесущие, звал Их, иногда слёзно просил, а иногда решительно требовал Себя обнаружить и Одарить Собой. Хотя порой в глубоком отчаянии я пытался забыть Их и убедить себя в несостоятельности своих устремлений, я всё же с новой силой вновь и вновь начинал поиски… Они были рядом, но я не распознавал Их, не замечал Красоты этих Сокровищ…

Когда мне было 40, наша семья выехала на жительство за город. Сразу после ремонта в холле второго этажа над лестницей разноцветными шпаклёвками начертал я Маха-Мантру. Крупными буквами, на санскрите. Воспевая по утрам Святые Имена, я подолгу всматривался в этот Их графический эквивалент, кланялся Ему, говорил с Ним, возносил Молитвы. Я верил, что Святые Имена Абсолютны, и старался обнаружить тождество всего, что мне удалось к тому времени узнать о Боге, с находящимися передо мною нетленными Символами. Я надеялся уловить скрытую в Них некую извечную гармонию, зная, что Имена Бога являются Самим Богом – силился увидеть в написанных на стене знаках Высшую Красоту, Форму, Принцип, Милость, Путь.

Словно в галтовочном барабане вращались, тёрлись друг о друга Камни Святых Имён на моём языке. Я то увеличивал, то сбавлял скорость, то старался грубо, предельно внятно, строго по слогам, поизносить каждое из Них, а то наоборот – пропевал на одном дыхании по нескольку Маха-Мантр сразу. Проснувшись утром, когда доил корову, когда готовил на кухне, когда пас коров, когда ехал в автобусе – весь день и, иногда, даже во сне – воспевал. Я воспевал Маха-Мантру уже почти постоянно. Но мои САМОЦВЕТЫ упорно не желали Сиять!

«Я семейный человек, у меня жена и дети, и я проповедник, но я не понимаю Процесс,» – часто говорил я себе в то время. Я нищий и мне нечего передать тем, кто зависит от меня – родным, близким, простым людям. Всё, что мне удалось обрести – «книжные рекомендации». Подаренные Учителем заготовки – Святые Имена Маха-Мантры в Его Книгах – всё, что у меня есть. Я не справляюсь с основной Задачей! Несмотря на все прочитанные Книги, полученные рекомендации и старания – я даже не приблизился к Чистому воспеванию! Живые Камни здесь, но я не Вижу и не слышу Их! Я невнимателен, глуп и ничтожен. Я безнадёжен!

Не могу сказать точно, сколько раз я тогда плакал в отчаянье. Сколько раз, глядя на Текст Великой Песни, просил Её позволить услышать Себя, даровать возможность хоть раз услышать хотя бы одно Её Чистое Святое Имя. Аппетит постепенно пропал, краски жизни поблёкли, я похудел и, несчастный, бродил сам не свой – САМОЦВЕТЫ не желали принимать Форму, Сиять и раскрывать Свои Тайны!

В мои 43, одно из Святых Имён впервые блеснуло гранью – это был Кришна! К своему изумлению я вдруг осознал, что Его Имя так же изящно изогнуто, как и Сам Шьямасундара. Я вдруг услышал и увидел, что звук Имени, если Его правильно, с любовью воспевать, сам вырисовывает и являет Образ Всепривлекающего Господа! Что запечатлённое на санскрите Святое Имя всеми Своими знаками передаёт свойственную Господу неповторимую Красоту, вмещает и раскрывает все Его Достояния! Теперь для меня стало ещё более очевидно, что Господь и Его Имя действительно, во всех отношениях, тождественны.

Мне стало понятно, что Имя «Кришна» и Святые Имена вообще собраны из присущих только Им звуков и символов. Что стараясь внимательно и правильно воспевать их, я следую нерушимым Законам Божественной Огранки, некой Схеме, оставленной Мастерами прошлого и ведущей к вечной, уже существующей Форме САМОЦВЕТА! Вдруг я глубоко осознал, насколько важен каждый звук Святых Имён, каждая линия, каждая буква, каждая Их грань…

Я почувствовал, что «схватился за красную путеводную нить»! Стало ясно, где от меня столько лет скрывались мои Сокровища – я просто не замечал Их! Они были рядом, но я не СЛУШАЛ! Хотя много лет «слушал» и «воспевал» Маха-Мантру – делал это без должного понимания и внимания – действовал механически. Не понимал, как следует воспевать и что следует слушать!

О, теперь воспевание начало доставлять мне ранее не испытываемую радость! Теперь я пробовал на вкус каждую воспетую букву. Каждый орфографический знак Святых Имён обретал теперь для меня новое, непостижимое до этого звучание и смысл. Их знаки и звуки словно вычерчивали и обрамляли оживающие Формы Их Божеств…

Я воспевал и созерцал, слышал и чувствовал… Кришна-Шьямасундара призывно играл на Своей Флейте, прислонившись в ожидании Встречи к дереву. Нежностью, Любовью и Чистотой Сияла Харе, очаровывая Своими восхитительными качествами, одаривая Своей Высшей Добротой, Надеждой и Милосердием. Имя Рама, Самоцвет Счастья и Радости, улыбался сладчайшими звуками. Рама, переполненный любовными желаниями и Счастьем, бурлящим внутри Его длинного сладчайшего «а», словно в истоме, наполнял меня и пространство трансцендентным экстазом, исходящим через звук «а» в Своём окончании…

Мне больше не приходилось удерживать свой ум. Теперь, когда я начинал своё воспевание, он сам, естественным образом, обращался к звукам, Образам и Сущности Святых Имён и переставал блуждать. Теперь меня занимали все тонкости воспевания и почти перестали затрагивать происходящие вокруг события.

Моему счастью не было границ! Я воспевал без устали. В доме мы всей семьёй тогда только радовались и говорили о новых Находках, о Милости Господа, о Чудесных качествах Его оживших Имён. Я пел, танцевал и ощущал, что стал несметно Богат. Что обрёл самое редкое и ценное Сокровище – ШРИ ХАРИНАМА ЧИНТАМАНИ! Мне было 45.

В 46 я словно летел на крыльях, когда решил рассказать о результатах своих поисков знакомым преданным и отправился в Храм. Но, войдя в алтарную – будто оцепенел. В полном смятении слушал я доносившиеся со всех сторон воспевания Маха-Мантры и не узнавал Её, не узнавал ни одного любимого мною Имени. За несколько часов воспеваний я ни разу не услышал Маха-Мантры, к которой обращался много последних лет. Её не было! Она исчезла! Всем известные Святые Имена Харе, Кришна и Рама непонятным мне образом вытеснили другие, не присущие Великой Песне слова: Хори, Хари, Рамо, Кришно, Рам и другие… Я не мог так петь! Я не мог это повторить, я не знал таких слов! Я не понимал, что происходит...

«Не обращай на это особого внимания, это для более сладкого и разнообразного киртана, у каждого из нас свои отношения с Именами, Господь видит сердце и принимает бхаву воспевающих, так воспевают повсеместно, Прабхупада не говорил, что это неправильно, существует бенгальская традиция, ты не знаешь ещё как воспевают китайцы, даже старшие преданные не обращают внимания на подобные мелочи, не заморачивайся, просто слушай и воспевай, как считаешь нужным – нет строгих правил...» Такие разъяснения мне дали в тот день, в ответ на выраженное мной недоумение в отношении происходящего…

Подавленный, я отправился домой, к себе в село. Теперь мне нужно было многое переосмыслить... Тогда-то, немного позже, в Сиянии моих САМОЦВЕТОВ и обнаружился Холм и ЖИВЫЕ КАМНИ, о которых я рассказал в самом начале. Моему телу было 51, когда преданные попросили описать Их историю…

----------


## Юра-веда

> "Поэтому надо дать шанс воспеванию Святого Имени очистить наше сердце, и когда весь яд уйдет из сердца, мы почувствуем настоящий вкус нектара. Процесс – это воспевание. И надо повторять именно тридцать два слога, а не двадцать восемь. Если двадцать восемь будете повторять, эффекта не будет. Что значит 28 слогов? То есть, если мы повторяем: «Харе Рам, Харе Рам, Рам Рам, Харе Харе», мы сокращаем слоги и поэтому эффекта на будет.
> Один из моих духовных братьев, Пушта Кришна, был секретарем Прабхупады на протяжении многих лет. И он повторял мантру вместе с Прабхупадой. Представляете, как это – повторять мантру вместе с Прабхупадой? Иногда он повторял: «Харе Рам, Харе Рам, Рам Рам Харе Харе». И Прабхупада останавливал его и говорил: «Ты что повторяешь?» «Харе Кришна мантру» И Прабхупада сказал: «Нет, это другая мантра. Ты должен повторять: Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама, Рама Харе Харе»."


Слоги в Маха-мантре имеют свои значения. 
Какие значения слогов ха-ре?
По поводу остальных слогов я знаю:

"«Криш» — значит «притягивать», а «на» — «высочайшее блаженство». Кришна олицетворяет высочайшее блаженство. «Ра» — значит «изгонять все грехи», а «ма» — «навсегда отрезать путь к греху». «Рама» — это Бог трансцендентной сладострастной лилы, который постоянно наслаждается любовными забавами со Своей вечной супругой, Шримати Радхикой» («Шри Чайтанья-шикшамрита»)."

"[Айшварья-бхава в маха-мантре] Кришна - это имя состоит из двух слогов: «Криш», что значит «Всепривлекающий», и «На» — «Исполненный блаженства». Кришна — Исполненный блаженства, Всепривлекающий Верховный Бог для всех. Рама - имя «Рама» происходит от выражения раманте йошно ‘нанте: йог, который стремится к вечному наслаждению, медитирует на Всевышнего. Поэтому Верховного Бога называют Рамой — Источником непреходящего трансцендентного наслаждения."

"[Мадхурья-бхава в маха-мантре] Кришна - имя «Кришна» происходит от слова акаршана, что значит «притягательность». Чарующими мелодиями флейты Враджендра-нандана Кришна притягивает враджа-гопи, и они, не в силах сопротивляться, покидают свои дома. Их влечение к Кришне настолько сильное, что они забывают о стыдливости, семье, принятых в обществе обычаях, телесных потребностях и различных видах дхармы (лока, веда, кула и деха). Рама - Кришна прославился под именем Рама, потому что, когда враджа-гопи видят непревзойдённую красоту Его тела, их мысли и чувства наполняются неиссякаемой радостью. Рама: из слога «Ра» исходит Радхика, а из слога «Ма» — Мадхусудана. Эти два имени являются двумя трансцендентными обликами, и, расы, которые Они источают, необычайно радостные (Рама)» («Шри Дхарани-сева-самваде»)."

Значение Харе мне послогово неизвестно. 
Харе также имеет значение как Хари.
"Харе — это Хара, Радха, которая Своей непревзойдённой любовью и привязанностью крадёт сердце Хари." 
"[Айшварья-бхава в маха-мантре] Хари - это Верховный Бог Хари, избавляющий преданного, который помнит Его, от тройственных страданий, адхи-атмики, адхи-бхаутики и адхи-дайвики, а также от миллионов грехов, совершённых преданным в течение бесчисленных жизней."
"[Мадхурья-бхава в маха-мантре] Харе - это звательный падеж имени Хара, указывающего на Шри Радху — Высшую энергию наслаждения Кришны, которая навеки покорила Его сердце."

Имеется ли раскрытие Харе по слогам?

Мои поклоны

----------


## Расала дас

Харе Кришна! Ха - относится Шримати Радхарани. Это лунная, охлаждающая, успокаивающая энергия. Ра/Ре - относится к возлюбленному Шри Радхи, переполненному желаниями любви Шри Кришне. Харе - Та, что пленяет ум, удовлетворяет желания, избавляет от Любовных страданий, любовной истомы Шри Радхарамана.

----------


## Юра-веда

> Харе Кришна! Ха - относится Шримати Радхарани. Это лунная, охлаждающая, успокаивающая энергия. Ра/Ре - относится к возлюбленному Шри Радхи, переполненному желаниями любви Шри Кришне. Харе - Та, что пленяет ум, удовлетворяет желания, избавляет от Любовных страданий, любовной истомы Шри Радхарамана.


Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Юра-веда

*Объяснение Маха-мантры, данное Тхакуром Бхактивинодой*
«Харе. - О Хари! Пожалуйста, плени мой ум и освободи меня из этого Материального Мира.
Кришна. - О Кришна! Прошу Тебя, привлеки, притяни к Себе мои мысли.
Харе. - О Хари! Покори моё сердце, явив мне Свою бесподобную сладость.
Кришна. - О Кришна! Очисти мой разум знанием о бхакти, которое можно получить от Твоих преданных.
Кришна. - О Кришна! Дай мне твёрдую веру в Твоё имя, облик, качества и развлечения.
Кришна. - О Кришна! Позволь мне развить вкус к служению Тебе.
Харе. - О Хари! Сделай меня достойным служить Тебе.
Харе. - О Хари! Научи меня, как служить Тебе правильно.
Харе. - О Хари! Позволь мне слушать о Твоих сокровенных развлечениях с дорогими Твоему сердцу преданными.
Рама. - О Радхика-рамана! Прошу, позволь мне слушать о Твоих сокровенных развлечениях во Врадже с Твоей возлюбленной Радхикой.
Харе. - О Радхика! Пожалуйста, яви мне Свои излюбленные развлечения с обожаемым Тобою Шьямасундарой.
Рама. - О Радхика-рамана! Яви мне Свои чудесные игры с обожаемой Тобою Радхикой.
Рама. - О Радхика-рамана! Сделай так, чтобы я всегда помнил Твоё имя, облик, качества и игры.
Рама. - О Радхика-рамана! Надели меня нужными качествами, которые позволят мне служить Тебе вечно.
Харе. - О Хари! Прими меня как одного из Твоих слуг и наслаждайся мной в Своё удовольствие.
Харе. - О Хари! Прошу Тебя, играй со мной в Свои трансцендентные игры. Лишь об этом я смиренно молюсь у Твоих лотосных стоп».

*От шраддхи к преме*
В «Бхаджана-рахасье», продолжении «Харинама-чинтамани», Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур последовательно описывает, каким образом преданный может достичь кришна-премы. Он говорит, что Харе Кришна маха-мантра состоит из шестнадцати имён, или восьми пар имён. Каждая пара имён соответствует одной шлоке из «Шикшаштаки» и одной или более ступеням преданного служения, начиная со шраддхи и заканчивая премой.
Первая пара имён — «Харе Кришна» — обозначает признание собственного невежества и повторение харинамы с верой. Повторение святого имени с верой полностью избавляет от невежества и возвращает память о Кришне. Это выражено в первом стихе «Шикшаштаки»: чето дарпана марджанам. (Шраддха)
Вторая пара имён — «Харе Кришна» — указывает на то, что имена Кришны обладают всей властью и силой (ниджа сарва шакти), присущими личности Кришны. Искренне повторяя Святое имя в кругу чистых преданных, человек развивает привязанность к бхаджане. Такая хари-бхаджана уничтожает большинство анартх и поднимает человека на уровень стойкой веры и постоянства. Эта пара имён представляет вторую шлоку «Шикшаштаки» намнам акари бахудха ниджа сарва шактис. (Садху-сата, бхаджана-крия, анартха-нивритти)
Третья пара имён — «Кришна Кришна» — указывает на общение с чистыми преданными и стойкую, неизменную веру. Иначе говоря, надо быть чистым в своей садхане и ни в коем случае не общаться с материалистами, людьми, неприемлющими путь бхакти: майявади и противоположным полом. Эта пара имён представляет третью шлоку «Шикшаштаки»: триад апи суничена. (Ништха)
Четвёртая пара имён — «Харе Харе» — пробуждает бескорыстную преданность, а также прививает вкус к нама-санкиртане. Постоянно повторяя Святое имя с верой, человек начинает ощущать вкус намы. Вслед за этим он утрачивает влечение к майе, как описано в четвёртой шлоке «Шикшаштаки»: на дханам на джанам на сундарим. (Нама-ручи)
Пятая пара имён — «Харе Рама» — выражает усиление вкуса к уддха-бхакти и смаране, памятованию враджа-лилы Кришны. Эта степень привязанности к Кришне описывается в пятой шлоке «Шикшаштаки»: айи нанда-тануджа китарам. (Асакти)
Шестая пара имён — «Харе Рама» — указывает на повторение с неудержимым божественным чувством, которое изгоняет из сердца все материальные желания и накрепко привязывает преданного к Кришне. Этот уровень описывается в шестой шлоке «Шикшаштаки»: найанам галад ашру дхарайа. (Бхава)
Седьмая пара имён — «Рама Рама» — пробуждает в сердце преданного настроение разлуки, випраламбха-бхаву, и сильное желание служить Радхе-Говинде во враджа-мадхуръя-расе. Служение Кришне в настроении разлуки показано в седьмой шлоке «Шикшаштаки»: йугайитам нимешена чакшуша правршайи-там. (Випраламбха-према)
Восьмая пара имён — «Харе Харе» — с восьмой парой имён в сердце преданного появляется шуддха-caттвa, наполняя его гопи-бхавой. Следуя настроению враджа-гопи, человек достигает цели жизни — према-севы Радхе-Кришне в каждой из восьми частей суток. Это состояние совершенства описывается в последней шлоке «Шикшаштаки»: ашлишйа ва пада-ратам пинашту мам. (Самбхога-према)

----------


## Расала дас

*
Да, спасибо! Существуют много разных объяснений смысла Маха-Мантры. Они даются и предназначены для преданных разных уровней духовного развития. Есть, к примеру, объяснение Рагхунатхи даса Госавми которое настолько сокровенно, что только единицы подготовленных преданных могут быть посвящены в него. 
Мадхурья-майи,  Айшварья-майи,  Югала-смарана-майи – для всех этих уровней есть свои объяснения.

----------


## Расала дас

*


Квалификация киртании

“Тот, кто поёт Хари-киртан, обязан быть непримиримым противником материализма и лицемерия. Он всегда развеивает всяческие заблуждения, проповедуя истину в её самой недвусмысленной ипостаси любому, с кем бы ни свела его судьба. Форма послания должна быть такой, чтобы свести на нет возможность понять её превратно. Проповедник связан долгом - со всей ясностью и откровенностью противостоять любому, кто искажает истину и тем самым вводит в заблуждение себя и окружающих, вредя всем, будь то умышленно или непреднамеренно. Такая непоколебимая решимость возможна, если тот, кто поёт киртан, всегда готов к оскорблениям со стороны бездумной толпы, чтобы через такие лишения облагодетельствовать преследователей провозглашением истины, не допускающей двусмысленных толкований. Тот же, кто из страха не желает петь киртан при любых обстоятельствах, опасаясь за свою честь или избегая возможных неприятностей, не годится в проповедники Абсолютной Истины. Смирение предполагает полное и безоговорочное подчинение истине и неприятие лжи. Таящий в себе склонность к неправде не годен для пения Хари-киртана. Всякое поползновение к неправде противоречит принципу смирения, рожденному абсолютной приверженности истине. Те, кто всечасно и всеми силами служит истине и не алчет преходящих вещей мира сего, безусловно, неизменно свободны от злонравия, порождаемого борьбой за материальное счастье. Посему они достойны укорять тех, кто активно вредит себе и другим искажением истины или противостоянием оной и пожинает плоды в виде продления своего срока в плену страданий и невежества”.

 Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур “Гармонист”, 1929, апр.,№26, с.249-250

----------


## Konstantin Petrov

:good:

----------


## Konstantin Petrov

Вот если бы я мог так петь маха-мантру я бы пел её и других бы поправлял. Но моё сердце словно камень мешающий пролиться слезам Любви к Богу. ПРошу прощения Расал Прабху что я у Вас в посте не много по-хозяйничал.  :dandavat:

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Преданные акцентируют внимание на то, что воспевание мантры - это не восходящий процесс (своими силами достигнуть Кришны), а нисходящий (мы служим святому имени, которое нисходит с самой планеты Кришны)...

----------


## Расала дас

> Преданные акцентируют внимание на то, что воспевание мантры - это не восходящий процесс (своими силами достигнуть Кришны), а нисходящий (мы служим святому имени, которое нисходит с самой планеты Кришны)...


...Важное дополнение! Расскажите, пожалуйста, как Вы Ему, Святому Имени, служите? Как, вообще, Оно, Святое Имя, "нисходит с самой планеты Кришны"?

----------


## Расала дас

*
НЕКТАР СВЯТОГО ИМЕНИ
Необходимо не только повторять звук Святого Имени, но и сознавать истинное значение, сущность, дух этого звука. В нама-апарадхе, оскорбительном повторении, представлен только физический аспект Святого Имени. Это не настоящее Имя. Подлинное Имя духовно. Намакшара бахирайа бату нама кабху найа: звуки, соответствующие буквам Имени, сами по себе никогда не будут истинным Именем. Такое объяснение дал Джагадананда Пандит в «Према-виварте», книге, полной философских истин о сознании Кришны. Ее издал Бхактивинода Тхакур.

Даже при намабхасе, когда видны проблески Святого Имени, на той стадии, что предшествует чистому повторению без оскорблений, есть звук Имени, но нет Его внутренней сущности. Намабхаса может дать нам мукти, освобождение из относительного, материального мира. Но оно не приведет нас в мир абсолютный, духовный. В таком повторении нет Имени. Святое Имя Кришны абсолютно, поэтому если мы действительно хотим соприкоснуться со Святым Именем, то должны получить доступ в положительный мир. Как можем мы коснуться Святого Имени, находясь в относительной реальности? Намабхаса даст нам освобождение, но не приобщит к миру преданности. Поэтому и в намабхасе нет истинного Имени.

ЖЕМЧУЖИНА ВЕД
Святому Имени поклоняются не все, а лишь особая группа освобожденных душ. Шрила Рупа Госвами пишет в «Намаштакам» (1):
никхила-ш?рути-маули ратна ма?ла?
дйути ни?ра?джита-па?да-пан?каджа?нта
ауи мукта-кулаир упа?сйама?нам?
паритас тва?м хари-на?м сам?ш?райа?ми
«О Cвятое Имя! Кончикам пальцев на Твоих лотосоподобных стопах вечно поклоняются сияющие лучи, что исходят от жемчужных глав Упанишад, венчающих драгоценные Веды. Тебя с восторгом прославляют великие освобожденные души, и среди них — Нарада и Шукадев Госвами. О Святое Имя! Молю Тебя, прости все мои оскорбления и даруй мне прибежище».

Рупа Госвами говорит, что Святому Имени Кришны поклоняются многие освобожденные души. Святому Имени не посвящено ни одно отдельно взятое писание. Но если рассматривать писания как единое целое, можно увидеть, что они пронизаны духом Святого Имени. Обычный исследователь не увидит Святое Имя на страницах священных книг. Но есть святые, которые способны видеть подлинный, скрытый в глубинах океана священной литературы смысл. Смысл всех ведических писаний — показать величие Имени Бога.

ДЖУНГЛИ ЗВУКА
Главные истины шрути, Вед, в иносказательной форме описывают славу Святого Имени Кришны. Шрути значит шабда, воспринимаемый на слух звуковой образ богооткровенной Истины. Веды говорят нам, что к Высшей Реальности можно приблизиться только через звук. Иначе существование священных книг не имело бы смысла, поскольку писания есть само воплощение звука. Тот, кому открывается сокровенный смысл Вед, понимает, что посредством звука можно достичь Всевышнего. Абсолютную Реальность можно слышать. Мы постигнем это только через звук (шабда-праманам). Только звук откроет нам реальность. Веды должны об этом говорить, иначе они будут лишь бесполезными джунглями звуков.

Шрути означает то, что воспринимается на слух, и этот звук абсолютен. Шрути открывают нам, что только посредством звука мы сможем достичь высшей цели. Основные истины (сутры) шрути говорят нам: никхила-ш?рути-маули ратна ма?ла?. Слово «маули» означает «главные среди всех писаний». Они подобны жемчужинам или драгоценным камням в ожерелье. Их сияние открывает нам лотосоподобные стопы Святого Имени. Подобно тому, как во время арати мы предлагаем огонь Божеству Господа, чтобы яснее показать Его людям, так и главные шрути помогают нам увидеть, что путь к Всевышнему лежит только через звук.

Рупа Госвами говорит, что, глубоко вникнув в смысл сутр, мы поймем, что главные шрути стараются только помочь нам увидеть лотосоподобные стопы Святого Имени, так же как во время арати огонь светильника помогает нам увидеть образ Господа. В полумраке мы видим лишь общие очертания Божества, но светильник помогает нам разглядеть различные части Его тела. Точно так же главные шрути своим светом стараются помочь нам увидеть подлинную природу Святого Имени Кришны. Они ведут нас и помогают нам составить понятие о внутренней сущности Святого Имени, получить хотя бы общее представление о том, что Имя есть все. Рупа Госвами говорит, что истинно освобожденные души обступают Имя со всех сторон, восхваляют и почитают Его. И он молит: «Проникнувшись этим духом, я ищу прибежища у Святого Имени Кришны».

Чрезвычайно трудно постичь истинный смысл Вед. Некоторые говорят: «В Ведах не указывается повторять мантру Харе Кришна. Более того, порой слово „Кришна“ упоминается в них как имя демона. Зачем же нам воспевать Имя Кришны?» В Ведах («Чхандогья-упанишад», 8.13.1) мы найдем такой стих:
ш?йа?ма?ч чхавалам? прападйе
ш?авала?ч чхйа?мам? прападйе
«Черное (шьяма) приобщит нас к служению белому (шавале), а белое (шавала) приобщит нас к служению черному (шьяме)». Каков смысл этого стиха? Наши ачарьи объяснили, что Абсолют постигается через энергию и ее источник. Шьяма — это Кришна, тело которого черного цвета, а шавала, белое, — Радхарани. Радхарани открывает нам путь к служению Кришне, а Кришна — путь к служению Радхарани.

БОГ ОТКРЫВАЕТСЯ В ЗВУКЕ
Итак, Рупа Госвами утверждает, что академическое изучение Вед приводит лишь к разочарованию. Но если обратиться к ним без предвзятости, то по милости садху, святых, махаджан и ачарьев — великих учителей — можно обнаружить Истину, выраженную во всех писаниях. Эта Истина — Имя Кришны.
Разные разделы Вед открывают разные грани Абсолютной Реальности. Тем не менее, суть Вед одна. Звуки священных писаний, словно лучи солнца, исходят из единого источника. Если внимать им, можно прийти к первооснове — Имени Кришны. Луч ведет к своему источнику. Великие освобожденные души преклоняются перед Именем Кришны, из Которого исходят все ведические мантры. Эти мантры существуют лишь для того, чтобы дать нам некоторое представление о звуковом образе Абсолютного Центра, Абсолютной Реальности. Так Шри Рупа Госвами понимает Святое Имя.

Веды подобны древу со множеством ветвей. Их звуки имеют общий корень, единый источник. Тот, кто имеет понимание, непременно придет к корню, по какой бы ветви ни двигался. «Иди в этом направлении. То, что ты ищешь, ты найдешь в корне дерева. Каждая ветвь — отдельная грань истины, но сама она во всей полноте находится в корне. Иди туда и услышишь звук, способный утолить твою жажду. Нет смысла перемещаться с ветви на ветвь. Услышав звучание Целого, ты услышишь также, как звучат отдельные части».

В звуке Имени Кришны содержится великий смысл, поскольку этот звук и есть Кришна. В нем сокрыто все сущее. Шри Рупа говорит: «О Святое Имя, я ищу прибежища у Твоих лотосных стоп. Ты — первый и главный звук, который наполняет смыслом и приводит в гармонию все звуки священных писаний». Учитель Шри Рупы, Шри Санатана Госвами говорит:
джайати джайати на?ма?нанда ру?пам мура?рер
вирамита ниджа дхарма дхйа?на пуджйадхи йатна
катхам апи сакр?да?ттам муктидам? пра?нина?м? йат
парама?мр?там экам? джи?ванам? бху?ш?ан?ам? ме
«Пусть ничто не сдерживает блаженства служения Святому Имени. Для того, кто соприкоснулся с этим звуком, вся иная деятельность становится бессмысленной. Тот, кто получил счастливую возможность служить божественному Имени Кришны, превзошел все прочие обязанности и требования долга».
Дхарма — это занятие карми, тех, кто трудится ради плодов своего труда. Дхьяна — это отрешение от физического мира и внутренняя медитация, это попытка эксплуатировать внутренний мир. И дхарма, и дхьяна прекращаются, когда душа ощущает радость служения божественному Имени.

Последователи Рамануджи поклоняются Лакшми-Нараяне с пышностью и благоговением, как это делают на Вайкунтхе. Блаженство, рожденное Святым Именем, положит конец и такому поклонению. Получивший истинную милость Святого Имени отойдет от всех этих форм богопочитания: от варнашрама-дхармы, исполнения долга перед обществом, от дхьяны, внутренней медитации, которой предаются гьяни (отрешенные мыслители) и йоги, и от пуджи, пышного поклонения Вайкунтхи, которое привлекает тех, кто следует путем Рамануджи. Святое Имя откроет нам Голоку, обитель Кришны. Там нет иных стремлений, кроме служения Имени. Мы станем безразличны ко всему, даже к своему поклонению Кришне как Всевышнему. Нас покинет стремление к самосозерцанию, рассудительность, даже желание совершать пуджу — трепетное, благоговейное поклонение. Тот, кому посчастливилось ощутить сладость Святого Имени, теряет интерес ко всему на свете.

Человек, соприкоснувшийся со звуковым образом Абсолютной Реальности, теряет интерес к любым мирским делам и обязанностям. Святое Имя делает внешний мир непривлекательным. И только если Оно позволит, мы будем в состоянии вернуться к другим видам служения. Имя Господа обладает такой властью, что заставляет отказаться от любого долга и увлекает за Собой. Его очарование безгранично.

МИЛЛИОНЫ УШЕЙ
Среди творений Рупы Госвами есть такой стих:
тун?д?е та?н?д?авани? ратим витануте тун?д?а?вали?-лабдхайе
карн?а-крод?а кад?амбини гхат?айате карн?а?рбхудебхйах? спр?ха?м
четах? пра?н?ган?а-сан?гини виджайате сарвендрийа?н?а?м кр?тим?
но джа?не джанита? кийабдхир амр?таих? кр?ш?н?ети варн?а-двайи?
Нисходя к нам, Святое Имя пленяет наши уста и язык. Имя увлекает каждую частицу нашего «я». Соприкоснувшись с нектаром Святого Имени, уста как безумные повторяют «Кришна» и не могут остановиться. Власть Святого Имени всесильна, человек чувствует, что ему недостаточно одного языка и уст — для повторения Имени Кришны их нужны тысячи и тысячи.

Затем Имя Кришны проникает в уши и пленяет слух. Постепенно Оно вытесняет все иные звуки. В сознании звучит только Имя Кришны, и кажется, что двух ушей недостаточно: их нужны миллионы, чтобы внимать сладостному потоку Имени. Нектар Святого Имени, словно река, вливается в уши, переполняя сердце.Сердце — источник всех чувств. Покоряя сердце, Святое Имя подчиняет себе и чувства. Куда бы ни проник этот сладостный поработитель, он забирает все без остатка.

Рупа Госвами пишет: «В этих двух слогах „криш“ — „на“ сокрыто столько упоения, что его невозможно выразить языком. Я не в силах описать, сколько нектара содержит Святое Имя Кришны». Этот стих можно найти в поэме «Видагдха-Мадхава», написанной Шрилой Рупой Госвами.
В своей книге «Шаранагати» Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур дал толкование «Намаштакам», восьми молитв Рупы Госвами, прославляющих Святое Имя. И эти объяснения прекрасны.

Он пишет: «Мое сердце — выжженная солнцем пустыня. Я пытаюсь утолить вечную жажду преходящими вещами. Я окружил себя временным. Поскольку временное обречено на смерть, я окружил себя смертью. Мой ум мечется между тысячью желаний, которые несут лишь погибель. Эти муки испепеляют душу.
Но вдруг необъяснимой милостью святых и Гуру Имя Кришны коснулось моего слуха и вошло в мое сердце, открыв неведомые горизонты. Оно оросило сердце благодатным нектаром и вселило надежду, о которой я не мог даже мечтать.

БЛАЖЕНСТВО ИМЕНИ
Благодаря этому звуку моя вера воскресла. Имя, изошедшее из сердца святого и проникшее в мой слух, достигает самых глубин моего сердца и начинает танцевать на языке. Оно приходит по Своей воле, независимо от моих усилий». Этим отличается подлинное Святое Имя. Оно нисходит в наш мир, а не рождается в нем. Наш язык не способен произнести Имя Бога, Его источник — в Высшем мире. «Через посланника абсолютного мира Святое Имя достигает моего слуха. Найдя отклик в сердце, Оно проникает в него и достигает языка, где начинает танцевать. Пленив язык, этот сладостный звук танцует на его кончике».

Так Бхактивинода Тхакур описывает свое состояние от встречи со Святым Именем. Если это подлинное, живое Имя Господа, голос прерывается, тело охватывает дрожь и подгибаются колени. Слезы льются ручьями, волосы становятся дыбом. Порой цвет тела меняется до неузнаваемости, наступает безумие, полная потеря сознания, состояние, близкое к обмороку. Кажется, что человек одержим — тело дрожит, появляется испарина, мысли путаются. Но сердце испытывает неведомое доныне чувство — оно купается в волнах сладчайшего блаженства.

ОКЕАН НЕКТАРА
В эти минуты душу затопляет океан нектара. «Я не принадлежу себе. Не понимаю, где я и что со мной. Я схожу с ума. Я уже сошел с ума. Я безумен. Куда делись прошлый опыт, благоразумие и степенность? Что со мной? Кто я? Какая-то неизвестная сила изменила все мое существо. Я кукла в руках этой чудесной силы, необычайно нежной, заботливой и бережной. Как случилось, что моя вера привела меня в эту прекрасную реальность, о которой я не мог даже мечтать?

Я раб этого чуда. Все мое существо, внутри и снаружи в плену этого очаровательного поработителя. Его власть надо мной всесильна. Этого не описать словами. Я нашел в Нем прибежище и своего хранителя. Он своенравно и беспощадно играет мною. Но я чувствую, что купаюсь в реках нектара. Я ощущаю невиданное никогда прежде счастье. Я не знаю, что со мной.

Я не в силах сопротивляться. Я раб неведомой силы. Я вверяю ей свою судьбу. Будь, что будет. Я больше не хозяин себе. Пусть эта сладостная сила повелевает мной. Мне ничего не остается, как сдаться ей на милость. Это состояние невозможно описать. Она играет со мной, как хочет. Ее власть надо мной безгранична. Ей нельзя противостоять. Все, что я могу — безропотно подчиниться Ее воле.

Иногда я вижу, как сладость Святого Имени приобретает очертания распустившегося цветка, который источает неописуемое благоухание. Оно переливается бесчисленными оттенками и меняет облики. Оно увлекает меня в этот безумный водоворот. Оно внезапно появляется, чтобы предстать в причудливом виде, и так же внезапно исчезает.

Я никогда не испытывал того, что со мной происходит. Я без оглядки бросаюсь к подножию этого алтаря. Обладатель Святого Имени являет Себя во всем великолепии во Вриндаване, во враджа-лиле, с Радхарани, и увлекает меня за Собой. Я оказываюсь в самой гуще этого чудесного мира любви и красоты. Он говорит: «Видишь эту дивную страну? Она принадлежит тебе. Здесь твой дом. Я не плод твоего воображения. Я действительно существую. Здесь все наполнено красотой, нежностью и очарованием. Тебя здесь любят и рады тебе».

Я вижу Его в окружении верных слуг, связанных с Ним разными отношениями (расами). Я чувствую, как мое старое тело разрушается, и на свет появляется новое, пригодное для вечного служения Ему. Я начинаю жить новой жизнью, мой опыт, страхи, убеждения исчезли. То, что происходит сейчас, — настоящая жизнь, а прошлая была лишь наваждением. Теперь от нее не осталось и следа. Так, воззвав к Святому Имени, я обрел новую жизнь, новые горизонты, новую надежду».

Все, чего просит сердце, чего мы ищем всю жизнь, может дать Святое Имя. Приняв Его, можно утолить все свои чаяния. Оно вечно, чисто и полно блаженства. «Сейчас я всем сердцем желаю лишь одного: пусть всё, что препятствует Святому Имени, исчезнет навсегда. Пусть рассеется все, что враждебно этой прекрасной жизни. И если для этого нужно пожертвовать собой, то я, не задумываясь, сделаю это. Пусть же путь к той дивной земле откроется каждому. Ничто не должно мешать этому совершенству жизни. Нет ничего, равного этому. Я пожертвую своей жизнью, лишь бы смести все преграды, мешающие людям прийти к чистому Святому Имени. Пусть же все, кто бы они ни были, приходят в этот совершенный, прекрасный и счастливый мир». Это слова из песни, которой Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур завершает свою книгу «Шаранагати» («Предание себя Богу»).

Шрила Бхакти Ракшака Шридхара Дев-Госвами Махарадж
«Поиск Шри Кришны, Прекрасной Реальности», Глава 12

----------


## Расала дас

* 


ШРИ ЧАЙТАНЬЯ МАХАПРАБХУ И МАХА-МАНТРА

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, основоположник шри хари-нама-санкиртаны, учил преданных петь маха-мантру. Шри Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарья пишет:
вишанна-читтан кали-гхора-бхитан
санвикшйа гауро хари-нама-мантрам
свайам дадау бхакта-джанан самадишат
санкиртайадхвам нану нртйа-вадйаих
«По Своей беспричинной милости Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху Сам давал маха-мантру беспомощным, охваченным страхом дживам Кали юги. Он учил преданных: „О бхакты, все вместе пойте и танцуйте, совершая санкиртану“».

харер нама-прасадена
нистарет натаки джанах
упадешта свайам кришна
чаитанйо джагад-ишварах
кришна-чаитанйа-девена
хари-нама-пракашитам
йена кенапи тат-праптам
дханйо ’сау лока-паванах
«По милости хари-намы даже грешник может спастись, ибо повторять ее учит Сам Господь вселенной, Сваям Бхагаван Шри Кришна Чайтанья Махапрабху. Поэтому те, кому посчастливилось получить эту хари-наму, которую принес людям Шри Кришна Чайтанья Махапрабху, своим присутствием могут очистить всех вокруг».

Великий поэт вайшнав Шрила Кави Карнапура в эпической поэме под названием "Чайтанья чарита" (11.54) пишет:
татах шри-гаурангах самавадад атива прамудито
харе кришнетй уччаир вада мухур ити шри-майа танух
тато ‘сау тат прочйа пративалита романча-лалито
рудам тат тат-кармарабхата баху дукхаир видалитах
харе кришна харе кришна кришна кришна харе харе харе рама харе рама рама рама харе харе
«Когда перед принятием санньясы Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху попросил цирюльника обрить Ему голову, расстроенный цирюльник сильно разволновался. Он стоял с бритвой в руке, не смея сбрить прекрасные волосы Махапрабху, и из глаз его лились слезы. Тогда Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, глубоко погруженный в радха-бхаву, проникся к нему состраданием и сказал: „О цирюльник! Все время громко повторяй: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе“. Услышав эти слова, цирюльник начал повторять Святое Имя и, продолжая горько плакать, все же обрил голову Махапрабху. Он настолько погрузился в повторение маха-мантры, что весь покрылся мурашками (романча) и волосы на его теле поднялись (пулака)».

В «Чайтанья мангале» говорится следующее:
баху прасарийа прабху брахмане тулила
тара гхаре бхакти-бхаре гана арамбхила
брахманера гхара йена хаила врндавана
хари-нама шунибаре аисе сарва-джана
харе кришна харе кришна кришна кришна харе харе харе рама харе рама рама рама харе харе
«Однажды Махапрабху пришел в гости к одному брахману и обнял его. Весь дом брахмана огласился звуками киртаны и стал похож на Вриндавану. Множество людей собралось там послушать пение маха-мантры, и все они стали подпевать: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе».

В другом месте «Чайтанья мангалы» сказано:
харе кришна нама прабху боле нирантара
прасанна шри-мукхе харе кришна кришна бали
виджайа хаила гаурачандра кутухали
харе кришна харе кришна бали према-сукхе
пратйакша хаила аси адваита-саммукхе
«Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху всегда повторял Шри Наму. Однажды, придя в гости к Адвайте Ачарье, Он радостно повторял Харе Кришна маха-мантру, и лицо Его сияло от счастья».

В «Чайтанья чаритамрите» (Ади, 7.83 – 86) говорится:
кришна нама маха-мантра эи та ’свабхава
йеи джапе, тара кришне упаджайе бхава
«Природа Харе Кришна маха-мантры такова, что, когда человек повторяет ее, он очень быстро развивает любовные отношения с Кришной».

кришна вишайака према — парама-пурушартха
йара аге трна-тулйа чари пурушартха
«Если четыре цели человеческой жизни — дхарму (религиозность), артху (материальное процветание), каму (удовлетворение своих желаний) и мокшу (освобождение от материального рабства) — сравнить с кришна-премой, пятой, высшей, целью жизни, они покажутся такими же ничтожными, как солома на дороге».

панчама-пурушартха — преманандамрта-синдху
брахмади-ананда йара нахе эка бинду
«Наслаждение, которое приносят дхарма, артха, кама и мокша, всего лишь капля в океане по сравнению с наслаждением того, кто достиг уровня бхавы».
кришна-намера пхал’ према, сарва шастре кайа
«Все шастры сходятся в том, что, повторяя кришна-наму, человек пробуждает дремлющую в его сердце кришна прему».

Также в «Чайтанья чаритамрите» есть следующие высказывания:
кали-кале нама-рeпе кришна-аватара
нама хаите хайа сарва-джагат-нистара
Ади, 17.22
«Святое Имя Бхагавана, Харе Кришна маха-мантра, — это Его аватара, нисходящая на землю в век Кали. Просто повторяя Святое Имя, можно непосредственно общаться с Кришной. Любой, кто это делает, несомненно, уже освободился от материального рабства».

аватари’ чаитанйа каила дхарма прачарана
кали-кале дхарма — кришна-нама-санкиртана
Мадхья, 11.98
«Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху нисшел на землю в Кали югу, чтобы дать людям дхарму этого века — повторение Святого Имени Кришны».

санкиртана-йаджне танре каре арадхана
сеи та сумедха ара — кали-хата-джана
Мадхья, 11.99
«Тот, кто поклоняется Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху, совершая санкиртану, необычайно разумен, а тот, кто не желает совершать санкиртану, лишен всякого разума и является жертвой Кали».

нирантара кара кришна-нама-санкиртана
хелайа мукти пабе, пабе према-дхана
Мадхья, 25.154
«Непрестанно повторяй кришна-наму. Так ты без труда получишь мукти и в конечном счете обретешь величайшее сокровище — кришна-прему».

эка ‘намабхасе’ томара папа-доша йабе
ара ‘нама’ лаите кришна-чарана паибе
Мадхья, 25.199
«Начни повторять Харе Кришна маха-мантру. Достигнув уровня нама-абхасы, когда твое повторение почти полностью очистится, ты избавишься от всех последствий своих грехов. А научившись повторять Харе Кришна мантру совершенным образом, ты обретешь прибежище лотосных стоп Шри Кришны».

намера пхале кришна-паде према упаджайа
Антья, 3.178
«Результатом чистого, свободного от оскорблений повторения намы является пробуждение в человеке экстатической любви к лотосным стопам Кришны».

кали-калера дхарма — кришна-нама-санкиртана
Антья, 7.11
«Дхарма всех людей Кали юги — кришна-нама-санкиртана».

харше прабху кахена — шуна сварупа-рама-райа
нама-санкиртана калау парама упайа
Антья, 20.8
«Ликуя, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал: „Дорогие Сварупа Дамодара и Рамананда Рай, знайте, что нет более доступного способа обрести спасение в век Кали, чем повторение хари-намы“».

санкиртана-йаджне калау кришна-арадхана
сеи та сумедха пайа кришнера чарана
Антья, 20.9
«В век Кали Кришне поклоняются с помощью санкиртана ягьи, повторения и пения имени Шри Бхагавана. Того, кто совершает эту ягью, следует считать по настоящему разумным, и он непременно обретет прибежище лотосных стоп Кришны».

нама-санкиртане хайа сарванартха-наша
сарва-шубходайа, кришна-премера улласа
Антья, 20.11
«Просто повторяя кришна-наму, можно избавиться от всех анартх. Так человек пробуждает свою удачу, и в его сердце начинает проникать поток кришна-премы».

кхаите шуите йатха татха нама лайа
кала-деша-нийама нахи сарва-сиддхи хайа
Антья, 20.18
«Повторяя Святое Имя непрерывно, даже во время еды или сна, в любом месте и в любое время, человек достигает высшего совершенства».

эи мата хаuа йеи кришна-нама лайа
шри-кришна-чаране танра према упаджайа
Антья, 20.26
«В том, кто повторяет кришна-наму таким образом, несомненно, пробудится према, чистая любовь к лотосным стопам Шри Кришны».
Шрила Рагхунатха дас Госвами в предисловии к своему объяснению маха-мантры пишет:

экада кришна-вирахад
дхйайанти прийа-сангамам
мано-вашпани расартхам
джалпатидам мухур мухух
харе кришна харе кришна
кришна кришна харе харе харе рама харе рама
рама рама харе харе
йани намани вирахе
джаджапа варшабханави
танйе ва тад-бхава-йукто
гаурачандро джаджапа ха
шри-чаитанйа-мукходгирна
харе кришнети варнаках
маджджайанто джагат премни
виджайантам тадахвайах
«Однажды, тяжко страдая от разлуки со Своим возлюбленным Шьямасундарой, Шримати Радхика стала думать о том, как встретиться с Ним. Чтобы умерить боль разлуки, Она стала повторять Харе Кришна маха-мантру. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, погруженный в настроение Шримати Радхики, тоже повторял эти имена. Из Его уст изошла маха-мантра, состоящая из шестнадцати имен или тридцати двух слогов. Пусть же эта маха-мантра, способная затопить кришна-премой все мироздание, господствует над всем. Джая хо! Джая хо! Да сопутствует ей полная победа!»

Маха-мантра также приводится в «Брахманда пуране» (Уттара кханда, 6.55):
харе кришна харе кришна кришна кришна харе харе харе рама харе рама рама рама харе харе
«Маха-мантра состоит из трех имен: Харе, Кришна и Рама, употребленных в звательном падеже».
Также описание величия хари-намы можно найти в следующих стихах из Чайтанья бхагаваты»:
Ади (14.137, 139 – 143), Мадхья (23.74 – 78, 28.28).

Из "ШРИ ХАРИ-НАМА МАХА-МАНТРА".

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Антья 3.59        

               намера акшара-сабера эи та’ свабхава
               вйавахита хаиле на чхаде апана-прабхава
«Слоги святого имени наделены такой духовной силой, что оказывают действие, даже когда их произносят ненадлежащим образом».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур поясняет, что в этом стихе слово вйавахита («произнесенные ненадлежащим образом») не относится к материальным звукам языка. Пренебрежительное произнесение, о котором говорится здесь, совершаемое ради чувственных наслаждений материалистичных людей, не может считаться трансцендентным звуком. Когда святое имя произносит тот, кто озабочен удовлетворением чувств, это становится препятствием на пути достижения экстатической любви к Кришне. В противоположность этому, если святое имя произносит тот, кто стремится к преданному служению — даже если он произносит его не целиком или неправильно, —святое имя, неотличное от Верховной Личности Бога, благодаря повторению без оскорблений проявляет свою духовную силу. Так оно приносит освобождение от всех нежелательных видов деятельности и постепенно пробуждает в человеке дремлющую в нем любовь к Кришне.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Антья 3.60

 намаикам йасйа вани смарана-патха-гатам шротра-мулам гатам ва
       шуддхам вашуддха-варнам вйавахита-рахитам тарайатй эва сатйам
       тач чед деха-дравина-джаната-лобха-пашанда-мадхйе
       никшиптам сйан на пхала-джанакам шигхрам эватра випра

"Если преданный хотя бы раз произнесет святое имя Господа или если оно проникнет в его ум или уши, то, несомненно, этот звук принесет ему освобождение от рабства материи. При этом не важно, произносят его правильно или неправильно, соблюдая правила
грамматики или нет, слитно или по частям. О брахман, поистине, велика сила святого имени! Однако, если кто-то произносит его для блага материального тела, для обретения материальных богатств или последователей или же под влиянием алчности или безбожия,
то такое повторение не скоро принесет желаемый результат. Поэтому необходимо старательно избегать оскорблений при повторении
святого имени Господа".

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Этот стих из «Падма-пураны» приводится в «Харибхакти-виласе» (11.289) Санатаны Госвами. Там Шрила Санатана Госвами
дает следующее пояснение:

вачи гатам прасангад ван-мадхйе правриттам апи, смарана-патхагатам катханчин манах-сприштам апи, шротра-мулам гатам кинчит
шрутам апи, шуддха-варнам ва ашуддха-варнам апи ва, вйавахитам
шабдантарена йад-вйавадханам вакшйамана-нарайана-шабдасйа кинчид
уччарананантарам прасангад апатитам шабдантарам тена рахитам
caт.

Это означает, что если кто-то услышит, произнесет или вспомнит святое имя или если звук святого имени привлечет его внимание, то это святое имя, даже если его произнесут по частям, окажет на него свое
действие. Пример произнесения святого имени по частям приводится ниже.

йадва, йадйапи ‘халам риктам’ итй адй-уктау хакара-рикарайор
вриттйа харити-намасти эваи татха 'раджа-махиши' ити атра
рама-намапии эвам анйад апй ухйами татхапи тат-тан-нама-мадхйе
вйавадхайакам акшарантарам астити этадриша-вйавадхана-рахитам
итй артхах, йадва, вйавахитам ча тад-рахитам чапи ва, татра
вйавахитам намнах кинчид уччарананантарам катханчид апатитам
шабдантарам самадхайа пашчан намавашиштакшара-граханам итй
эвам рупам, мадхйе шабдантаренантаритам итй артхах, рахитам
пашчад авашиштакшара-грахана-варджитам, кеначид амтена хинам
итй артхах, татхапи тарайатй эва.

Допустим, кто-то произносит слова халам риктам. Слог ха в слове халам и слог ри в слове риктам произносятся раздельно, но тем не менее это произведет эффект произнесения святого имени Хари. Подобно этому, в словосочетании раджа-махишй слоги ра и ма стоят в разных словах, но, поскольку они все-таки расположены недалеко друг от друга, святое имя Рама окажет свое действие, если при произнесении не будут допущены оскорбления.

сарвебхйах папебхйо 'парадхебхйаш ча самсарад апй уддхарайатй эвети
сатйам эва, кинту нама-севанасйа мукхйам йат пхалам тан на садйах
сампадйате. татха деха-бхаранадй-артхам апи нама-севарена мукхйам
пхалам ашу на сидхйатйтй аха, тач чед ити.

Святое имя обладает такой великой духовной силой, что способно освободить ото всех грехов и материального рабства, но то же святое имя, если его произносят для потворства греху, не скоро принесет свои плоды.

тан нама чед йади дехади-мадхйе никшиптам, деха-бхаранадй-артхам
эва винйастам, тадапи пхала-джанакам на бхавати ким? апи ту
бхаватй эва, кинту атра иха локе шигхрам на бхавати, кинту
виламбенаива бхаватитй артхах.

Святое имя столь могущественно, что окажет свое воздействие в любом случае, но, если святое имя произносят с оскорблениями, его действие
отложится на какое-то время, тогда как при благоприятных условиях оно подействует незамедлительно.

----------


## Расала дас

> ЧЧ Антья 3.59        
> 
>                намера акшара-сабера эи та’ свабхава
>                вйавахита хаиле на чхаде апана-прабхава
> «Слоги святого имени наделены такой духовной силой, что оказывают действие, даже когда их произносят ненадлежащим образом».
> 
> КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур поясняет, что в этом стихе слово вйавахита («произнесенные ненадлежащим образом») не относится к материальным звукам языка. Пренебрежительное произнесение, о котором говорится здесь, совершаемое ради чувственных наслаждений материалистичных людей, не может считаться трансцендентным звуком. Когда святое имя произносит тот, кто озабочен удовлетворением чувств, это становится препятствием на пути достижения экстатической любви к Кришне. В противоположность этому, если святое имя произносит тот, кто стремится к преданному служению — даже если он произносит его не целиком или неправильно, —святое имя, неотличное от Верховной Личности Бога, благодаря повторению без оскорблений проявляет свою духовную силу. Так оно приносит освобождение от всех нежелательных видов деятельности и постепенно пробуждает в человеке дремлющую в нем любовь к Кришне.




ШРИЛА ИНДРАДЬЮМНА СВАМИ 

«Процесс – это воспевание. И надо повторять именно тридцать два слога, а не двадцать восемь. Если двадцать восемь будет повторять, эффекта не будет. Что значит 28 слогов? То есть, если мы повторяем: «Харе Рам, Харе Рам, Рам Рам, Харе Харе», мы сокращаем слоги и поэтому эффекта на будет. 
Один из моих духовных братьев, Пушта Кришна, был секретарем Прабхупады на протяжении многих лет. И он повторял мантру вместе с Прабхупадой. Представляете, как это – повторять мантру вместе с Прабхупадой? Иногда он повторял: «Харе Рам, Харе Рам, Рам Рам Харе Харе». И Прабхупада останавливал его и говорил: «Ты что повторяешь?» «Харе Кришна мантру» И Прабхупада сказал: «Нет, это другая мантра. Ты должен повторять: Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама, Рама Харе Харе».

Е.М. ШРИЛА ШИВАРАМА СВАМИ О СТАРАТЕЛЬНОМ ВОСПЕВАНИИ СВЯТОГО ИМЕНИ РАМА

"ВОПРОС: Когда во время киртана преданный поет Имя Рама, но тянет в конце долго Рамооо, – это является ошибкой? И какое было отношение к этому Шрилы Прабхупады?"
ОТВЕТ: "Нам надо стараться всегда повторять Святые Имена правильно. Мы должны стараться произносить эти Имена правильно.
Если нас Кто-то очень сильно интересует, и мы не безразличны к Этой Личности, то мы всегда будем стараться делать что-то для этой Личности тщательным образом.
И поэтому Шрила Прабхупада очень много раз говорил, что слоги Маха-мантры должны произноситься очень правильно: "Харе Кришна", а не "Хари Кришна". И также надо повторять Рама, а не Рамоо, и не Раму...
Но если мы случайно как-то неправильно произнесли, то особой в этом нет проблемы, потому что Кришна знает, с каким настроением мы это произнесли. 
Но с нашей стороны МЫ ДОЛЖНЫ ОТНОСИТЬСЯ К ЭТОМУ ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО."

ШАЧИНАНДАНА СВАМИ О ПРАВИЛЬНОМ ПРОИЗНОШЕНИИ МАХА-МАНТРЫ

«Повторяя Святое Имя, нужно стараться преодолеть национальные языковые особенности. Однажды на падаятре я услышал, как японские и китайские преданные пели «Хале Лама, Хале Лама». В их языке нет буквы «Р». Преданные, имеющие англоязычное происхождение, также не могут повторять букву «Р» отчетливо. Немцы, напротив, любят произносить «Кррришна», создавая глубокую вибрацию «Р» в горле. Этих «национальных издержек» следует избегать.

Западному человеку трудно произносить подобные звуки, особенно РА и РИ, поскольку их нет в западных языках. Однако этому можно научиться. Помимо правильного произношения в этом есть еще одно преимущество: язык не движется во рту взад-вперед; он все время находится в одном месте и просто вибрирует. Повторять мантру становится проще, затраты энергии уменьшаются и Святое Имя открывает себя «быстрее», как того хотел Шрила Прабхупада.

По сути дела, воспевать Святое Имя очень просто, но делать это нужно правильно. Не следует забывать, что отчетливое произношение звуков Святого Имени - это очень важное служение Кришне.

Благодаря концентрации на звуках Святого Имени, вы сможете открыть для себя образ, качества и развлечения Бога. 

Из книги «Океан нектара Святого Имени»

----------


## Расала дас

*
*ПОСЛЕДОВАТЕЛЬНОСТЬ СВЯТЫХ ИМЁН В МАХА-МАНТРЕ*



Представители одной философской школы утверждают, что маха-мантру следует повторять в таком порядке:
харе рама харе рама
рама рама харе харе
харе кришна харе кришна
кришна кришна харе харе

Они подтверждают это следующими доводами:
1. В «Кали сантарана упанишад» («Венкатеш пресс», Мумбай) говорится, что первая часть маха-мантры — харе рама харе рама рама рама харе харе, а вторая — харе кришна харе кришна кришна кришна харе харе.
2. В такой же последовательности маха-мантра встречается и в книге под названием «Кальяна»
(«Гита пресс», Горакхпур).
3. Шри Рама приходит в Трета югу, а Шри Кришна — следом за Ним, в Двапара югу, поэтому логичнее сначала повторять «Харе Рама», а затем «Харе Кришна».
Эти доводы нелогичны и необоснованны по следующим причинам:
1. В предыдущих изданиях «Кали сантарана упанишад», выпущенных тем же издательством
(«Венкатеш пресс», Мумбай), ясно говорится, что маха-мантра начинается со слов харе кришна, а не харе рама. Все эти издания по прежнему хранятся в библиотеках Калькутты и Джайпура.
2. «Кальяну», опубликованную «Гита пресс» в Горакхпуре, нельзя считать достаточно авторитетным источником, подтверждающим эту точку зрения.
3. То, что за Трета югой следует Двапара юга, никак не может отразиться на вечной маха-мантре. Маха-мантра не подвластна смене эпох и влиянию времени. Понять это можно только благодаря повторению брахма маха-мантры, спасительной молитвы всех веков. О повторении имен Шри Бхагавана в разные века говорится в «Ананта самхите»:

Сатья-юга:
нарайана-пара ведах
нарайана-паракшарх
нарайана-пара-муктих
нарайана-пара-гатих
«Все Веды гласят, что Нараяна — Всевышний, слово „Нараяна“ — высшее сочетание букв, Нараяна — высшее освобождение, Нараяна — высший путь».
Трета-юга:
рама нарайанананта
мукунда мадхусeдана
кришна кешава камсаре
харе ваикунтха вамана
«О Рама, Нараяна, Ананта, Мукунда, Мадхусудана! О Кришна, Кешава, Камсара, Хари! О Вайкунтха! О Вамана!»
Двапара-юга:
харе мураре мадху-каиnабхаре
гопала говинда мукунда шауре
йаджнеша нарайана кришна вишно
нирашрайам мам джагадиша ракша
«О Хари, Мурари, Мадху Кайтавара, Гопала, Говинда, Мукунда, Шаури! Владыка всех жертвоприношений Нараяна, Кришна, Вишну! О Джагадиша, защити меня! У меня нет иного прибежища, кроме Тебя!»
Кали-юга:
харе кришна харе кришна
кришна кришна харе харе
харе рама харе рама
рама рама харе харе
шодашаишани намани
дватримшад вараакани хи
калау йуге маха-мантрах
саммато джива-таране
«Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Эта хари-нама маха-мантра состоит из шестнадцати имен или тридцати двух слогов. В Кали югу эта мантра может спасти все дживы».

Итак, что касается третьего довода, совершенно очевидно, что имя Кришны (брахма маха-мантра) было известно людям Трета юги и спасало их еще до прихода Самого Кришны в Двапара югу наряду с такими именами Кришны, как Мукунда, Мадхусудана, Кешава и Камсари. Поэтому приведенные выше доводы в пользу повторения маха-мантры в ином порядке совершенно несостоятельны.

В «Ананта самхите» ясно сказано, что в Упанишадах, в частности в «Кали сантарана упанишад», маха-мантра приводится в такой последовательности: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе.
Нарада получил маха-мантру от своего гуру, Брахмы, именно в такой последовательности, и так ее повторяют в Брахма мадхва гаудия вайшнава сампрадае и по сей день. Однако в других сампрадаях маха-мантру не получают через гуру парампару, и потому ее сокровенный смысл и правильная последовательность неизвестны представителям этих сампрадай. Таким образом, нет ничего удивительного в том, что они изменяют ее последовательность и повторяют, начиная с «Харе Рама».

В авторитетных священных писаниях говорится о форме передачи маха-мантры:
шишйасйодан мукха-стхасйа
харер намани шодаша
самшравйаива тато дадйан
мантрам траи-локйа-мангалам
«Прежде чем посвятить ученика в гопала-мантру, несущую благо всем трем мирам, Шри Гуру должен дать ему Харе Кришна маха-мантру, состоящую из шестнадцати слов. Во время посвящения в гопаламантру ученик должен сидеть лицом на север и правым ухом к Гуру».

В «Брахма ямале» Господь Шива описывает сварупу (форму) маха-мантры:
харим вина насти кинчит
папа-нистаракам калау
тасмал локоддхаранартхам
хари-нама пракашайет
сарватрам учйате локо
маха-папат калау йуге
харе-кришна-пада-двандвам
кишнети ча пада-двайам
татха харе-пада-двандвам
харе-рама ити двайам
тад-анте ча маха-деви
рама рама двайам вадет
харе харе тато бруйад
хари-нама самуддхарет
маха-мантрам ча кришнасйа
сарва-папа-пранашакам ити
«О Махадеви! В Кали югу нет более простого способа искоренить порок, чем повторение шри хари-намы. Поэтому очень важно нести хари наму широким массам людей. Совершая маха-мантра-санкиртану, люди Кали юги смогут без труда избежать наказания в аду даже за самые страшные грехи. Маха-мантра повторяется так: сначала надо дважды повторить „Харе Кришна“, затем дважды „Кришна“ и дважды „Харе“. После этого надо дважды повторить „Харе Рама“, затем дважды „Рама“ и снова дважды „Харе“. Каждый должен четко произносить эту маха мантру и совершать санкиртану в честь Шри Кришны, уносящую все грехи».

В «Радха тантре» сказано:
шрну матар маха-майе
вишва-биджа-сварупини
хари-намно махамайе
краманават сурешвари
«Преданный молится: О вишва-биджа-сварупини (семя всего творения)! О Сурешвари (та, кому поклоняются полубоги)! О мать Махамайя! Внемли моей молитве и расскажи, как правильно повторять маха-мантру».
В ответ Деви говорит:
харе кришна харе кришна
кришна кришна харе харе харе рама харе рама
рама рама харе харе дватримшад акшаранй эва
калау намани сарвадам
этан мантрам путра-шрешnха
пратхамам шрнуйан нарах
«О лучший из сынов! Маха-мантра, ниспосланная людям Кали юги, дарует высшее совершенство. Эта мантра, шри кришна-нама, состоит из шестнадцати имен или из тридцати двух слогов: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Тот, кто желает себе блага, должен получить маха мантру от своего Гуру».

В той же «Радха тантре» Трипура деви дает такой совет:
хари-намна вина путра
дикша ча випхала бхавет
гурудева-мукхат шрутва
хари-нама паракшарам
брахмана-кшатра-вит-шудрах
шрутва нама паракшарам
дикшам курйух сута-шрештха
маха-видйа-су-сундара
«О лучший из сынов! Ты глубоко проник в тайны гьяны. Знай же, что если ты услышишь гопала-мантру от Шри Гуру прежде, чем Харе Кришна маха-мантру, то повторение гопала-мантры не принесет тебе результата. Поэтому представители всех сословий, прежде всего брахманы и кшатрии, должны сначала услышать от Шри Гуру маха-мантру, а уже потом получить посвящение в гопала-мантру».

В «Падма пуране» сказано:
дватримшад акшарам мантрам
нама шодашаканвитам
праджапан ваишнаво нитйам
радха-кришна-стхалам лабхет
«Любой вайшнав, который непрестанно повторяет Харе Кришна маха-мантру, состоящую из шестнадцати имен или тридцати двух слогов, без сомнения, попадет в обитель Шри Радхи и Кришны на Голоке Вриндаване».

В «Радха хридая кханде», разделе «Брахманда пураны», Ромахаршана Сута возносит Шри Ведавьясе такую молитву:
йат твайа киртитам натха
хари-намети самджнитам
мантрам брахма-падам сиддхи
карам тад вада но вибхо
«О всемогущий господин! Прошу тебя, научи меня повторять брахма-сварупа нама-мантру Шри Хари, дарующую все совершенства».
В ответ Шри Ведавьяса дает следующее наставление:
граханад йасйа мантрасйа
дехи брахма-майо бхавет
садйах путах сура-по ’пи
сарва-сиддхи-йуто бхавет
тад ахам те ’бхидхасйами
маха-бхагавато хй аси
харе кришна харе кришна
кришна кришна харе харе
харе рама харе рама
рама рама харе харе
ити шодашакам намнам
три-кала-калмашапахам
натах паратаропайах
сарва-ведешу видйате
«О сын мой, я непременно научу тебя повторять маха-мантру. Приняв ее, человек, отождествляющий себя с телом, может обрести спасение, и даже пьяница может быстро очиститься и достичь высшего совершенства. Я даю тебе эти наставления, ибо ты маха-бхагавата и достойный ученик. Итак, шестнадцать слов маха-мантры — Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе — могут избавить от грехов все три мира. Во всех Ведах ты не найдешь более возвышенного способа освобождения от материального рабства, чем повторение маха-мантры».

Это подтверждается в «Ананта самхите»:
харе кришна харе кришна
кришна кришна харе харе
харе рама харе рама
рама рама харе харе
шодашаитани намани
два-тримшад варнакани хи
калау йуге маха-мантрах
саммато джива-таране
утсрджйаитан маха-мантрам
йе тв анйат калпитам падам
маха-намети гайанти
те шастра-гуру-лангхинах
«Все шастры сходятся в том, что Харе Кришна маха-мантра, состоящая из шестнадцати имен или тридцати двух слогов, — лучшая мантра для спасения джив в Кали югу. Те, кто под влиянием своих или чужих измышлений пренебрегают повторением маха-мантры и вместо этого избирают какую то иную практику, действуют наперекор наставлениям гуру и шастр.

Может возникнуть вопрос: „Почему именно эта мантра из шестнадцати имен называется маха-мантрой?“ Ответ таков: „Никакое другое имя Кришны, кроме имени Хари, не может с той же легкостью избавить человека от всех его грехов, несчастий и невежества. Никакое другое имя, кроме имени Кришна, не может даровать прему. И никакое имя, кроме имени Рама, не позволит так же легко обрести освобождение“. Вот почему маха-мантра состоит именно из этих трех основных имен. Кроме того, эти шестнадцать имен представляют собой непосредственное обращение к Господу. Этой мантре не нужны такие слова, как ом, намах, клим, сваха, ибо она и без них необычайно могущественна. Вот почему ее называют маха мантрой».

В «Санат кумара самхите» говорится:
харе кришнау двир аврттау
кришна тадрк татха харе
харе рама татха рама
татха тадрк харе пунах
харе кришна харе кришна
кришна кришна харе харе
харе рама харе рама
рама рама харе харе
«Сначала нужно дважды повторить „Харе Кришна“, затем дважды „Кришна“, а затем дважды „Харе“. После этого надо дважды повторить „Харе Рама“, затем дважды „Рама“ и снова дважды „Харе“. Это маха-мантра — Харе Кришна Харе Кришна
Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе».

В «Кали сантарана упанишад», относящейся к «Яджур веде», также описывается сварупа и величие маха-мантры:
харих ом. двапаранте нарадо брахманам джагама катхам бхагаван! гам парйатан калим сантарейам ити. са ховача брахма садху пршто ’сми сарва-шрути-рахасйам гопйам тач чхрну йена кали-самсарам таришйаси. бхагавата ади-пурушасйа нарайанасйа намоччарана-матрена нирдхeта-калир бхавати. нарадах пунах папраччха. тан-нама ким ити? са ховача хиранйа-гарбхах, харе кришна харе кришна кришна кришна харе харе харе рама харе рама рама рама харе харе. ити шодашакам намнам кали-калмаша-нашанам, натах паратаропайах сарва-ведешу дришйате. ити шодаша-калавртасйа дживасйаварана-винашанам. татах пракашате парам брахма мегхапайе рави-рашми-мандаливети. пунар нарадах папраччха. бхагаван ко ’сйа видхир ити? са ховача насйа видхир ити. сарвада шучир ашучир ва патхан брахманах салокатам самипатам сарупатам сайуджйатам ити.
«В конце Двапара юги Шри Нарада отправился к Господу Брахме и, отдав ему поклон, спросил: „О господин, как мне спастись от влияния века Кали во время моих странствий по земле?“ Брахмаджи ответил: „О, сын мой, твой вопрос заслуживает всяческих похвал. Я раскрою тебе самую большую тайну Вед, зная которую ты без труда преодолеешь пагубное влияние Кали. Олицетворение Кали юги дрожит от страха, слыша звуки имен ади пуруши, Бхагавана Шри Нараяны (Кришны)“. „Какое имя Бхагавана нужно повторять? — спросил Нарада. — И какова сварупа этого имени?“ Брахмаджи ответил: „Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Эта маха-мантра, состоящая из шестнадцати имен, может полностью искоренить грехи Кали юги. Лучшей садханы ты не найдешь во всех Ведах. Маха-мантра обладает шестнадцатью качествами. Это значит, что она способна разрушить материальную оболочку дживы, состоящую из пяти грубых элементов (панча-бхута) и одиннадцати органов чувств. Когда джива повторяет маха-мантру, перед ней предстает Парабрахман, словно солнце, вышедшее из за облаков“. „О, господин, — снова обратился Нарада к Брахме, — каким правилам нужно следовать, повторяя маха-мантру?“ — „Повторение маха-мантры не ограничено никакими правилами, — ответил Брахмаджи. — Повторять ее можно даже в оскверненном состоянии. Более того, четко произнося каждое слово маха-мантры, можно обрести освобождение (салокья, самипья, сарупья или саюджья). Но самое главное, маха-мантра дарует кришна-прему, которая является пятой, высшей, целью человеческой жизни (панчама пурушартха)“».

В седьмой патале «Шри Бхакти чандрики» сказано:
атха мантра-варам вакшйе
дватримшад акшаранвитам
сарва-папа-прашаманам
сарва-дурвасананалам
чатур-варга-прадам саумйам
бхакти-дам према-пурвакам
дурбуддхи-харанам шуддха
саттва-буддхи-прадайакам
сарварадхйам сарва-севйам
сарвешам кама-пуракам
сарвадхикара-самйуктам
сарва-локаика-бандхавам
сарвакаршана-самйуктам
душта-вйадхи-винашнам
дикша-видхи-вихинам ча
калакала-виварджитам
ван-матренарчитам бахйа
пуджаf-видхй-анапекшакам
джихва-спаршана-матрена
сарвешам пхала-дайакам
деша-каланийамитам
сарвавади-сусамматам
«Маха-мантра, состоящая из тридцати двух слогов, уничтожает все грехи. Словно пламя, она сжигает дотла все дурные привычки и дарует дхарму, артху, каму и мокшу. Ее прекрасный образ (сварупа) уносит прочь всю глупость и невежество и наделяет человека разумом в чистой благости (шуддха-саттвабуддхи). Благодаря ей проявляются признаки премабхакти. Она достойна всеобщего почитания и служения. Шри Нама способна исполнить желания каждого. Все без исключения могут служить этой мантре, иначе говоря, все достойны совершать маха мантра-санкиртану. Она наш лучший доброжелатель, и она обладает способностью привлекать всех и каждого. Она уносит все беды и печали. Она не зависит от дикши, и ее можно повторять в любое время. Поклоняться ей можно, просто произнося ее, — для этого поклонения не требуется никаких предметов. Она дарует желаемое просто благодаря соприкосновению с языком, независимо от времени, места и обстоятельств».

сва-нама-мула-мантрена
сарвам хладайати вибхух
са эва мула-мантрам джапати
харир ити кришна ити рама ити
«Маха-мантра, которая содержит в себе имя, образ, качества и развлечения Шри Кришны, источника всех аватар, дарует радость каждому. Сам Шри Кришна в образе Шри Кришны Чайтаньи Махапрабху громко повторяет Харе Кришна маха-мантру, прародительницу всех мантр».

В следующей шлоке описывается, что может дать повторение маха-мантры:
мантро гухйах парамо бхакти-ведйах
наманй ашnав ашnа ча шобханани
тани нитйам йе джапанти дхирас те
ваи майам атитаранти нанйе
парамам мантрам парама-рахасйам нитйам авартайати
«Постичь маха-мантру, тайну тайн, можно только с помощью бхакти. Восемь из шестнадцати ее пленительных имен — Харе Кришна, а остальные восемь — Харе Рама. Лишь те разумные люди, которые непрестанно повторяют эти имена, освободятся от оков майи. Другим это не под силу. Вот почему по-настоящему разумные люди всегда повторяют, поют и помнят эту маха-мантру».

В «Брахманда пуране» (Северный раздел, гл. 6) мудрец Пиппалада рассказывает, как однажды Махараджа Вришабхану обратился к Крату Муни с такими словами: «О, господин, если хочешь облагодетельствовать меня, подари мне имена Хари». И тогда святой Крату Муни дал царю шестнадцать имен маха-мантры. Поэтому любой разумный человек должен постоянно совершать санкиртану, повторяя маха-мантру (нама-санкиртанам тасмат сада карйам випашчита).

Из "ШРИ ХАРИ-НАМА МАХА-МАНТРА".

_...Примечательно - во всех цитируемых в этой фундаментальной работе утверждениях о природе Маха-Мантры Она существует в единственной Своей Форме._ Здесь многократно подчёркивается, что Она состоит Из Трёх Святых Имён: Харе, Кришна, Рама и утверждается, что именно такой Её и следует воспевать!

----------


## Расала дас

*


"Есть одна вещь которая удовлетворяет Кришну - организация. Не знаю насколько вы заметили, но Кришна не поступает неорганизованным образом. Электроны очень организованным образом движутся вокруг атомов, планеты вокруг солнца. Все очень систематично, все имеет свой точный порядок. И чем ближе вы приближаетесь к духовной сфере - все собраны в группы, каждый знает что он точно должен делать. У Кришны очень организованный разум. И Он любит когда все хорошо организованно. Особенно когда мы прославляем Его. Санкиртану нужно совершать очень организованным образом, а не в настроении индивидуалиста".

Шрила Шиварама Свами. Сотрудничество способ обрести полное благо от Киртана. Подкаст за 3 октября 2013 года.



 :doom: _...Интересно, в группе Санкиртаны необходимо стараться осознанно, организованно и единообразно воспевать Святые Имена единственно существующей Маха-мантры или в настроении индивидуалиста каждый имеет право петь свои собственные варианты Великой Песни?

Харинама, где механически, не придерживаясь Текста, каждый поёт, что хочет, не слушает себя и окружающих - организованная Группа?

Всевышний Господь воспевал Маха-мантру с национальными акцентами, страдал дефектами речи, будучи изначальным Учителем пел на бенгали, ори или придерживался буквы записанных на санскрите Писаний, воспевал, являя Пример Миру, «Рам, Рамо, Кришно и Хари» вместо Харе, Кришна и Рама?

Его Группа, следуя по Его стопам, старалась организованно воспевать вслед за Ним каждый звук Маха-мантры, слушала и повторяла Её чётко и правильно, или для неё не было правил и предписаний, и каждый тогда, взывая к Господу, пел на свой манер и вкус?_

----------


## Расала дас

*

----------


## Расала дас

*

----------


## Расала дас

*





  :kirtan:  *...Да, Уважаемый, ЛУЧШЕ ВСЕГДА ВОСПЕВАТЬ МАХА-МАНТРУ ПРАВИЛЬНО, без изменений и сокращений. 
Она есть в Книга Шрилы Прабхупады. Вы никогда не будите жалеть, если выучите Её и начнёте с верой воспевать.
 Вам понравиться, ВЫ ПОЛЮБИТЕ это занятие и БУДИТЕ СЧАСТЛИВЫ ... *

----------


## Арина777

Здравствуйте. У меня вопрос...Возможно ли с помощью чтения маха мантры улучшить свое мат. положение? Она исцеляет карму это верно? А так как все бедствия и нехватка денег в том числе это следствие негативной кармы ,то при исцелении кармы материальное положение должно улучшиться...наверное..
Я понимаю что многие считают "не чистым" преследовать материальные цели, но я считаю что жить в изобилии как духовном так и материальном естественно для человека. Я бы не хотела слушать мнения по этому поводу ...меня интересует только ответ на один вопрос- Можно ли с помощью практики чтения маха мантры избавиться от нужды и обрести не только духовное но и мат. изобилие , если можно то как? Нужно ли для этого молиться Кришне о желаемом перед чтением мантры или просто читать и все само уладиться? Заранее спасибо за понимание.

----------


## Расала дас

> Здравствуйте. У меня вопрос...Возможно ли с помощью чтения маха мантры улучшить свое мат. положение? Она исцеляет карму это верно? А так как все бедствия и нехватка денег в том числе это следствие негативной кармы ,то при исцелении кармы материальное положение должно улучшиться...наверное..
> Я понимаю что многие считают "не чистым" преследовать материальные цели, но я считаю что жить в изобилии как духовном так и материальном естественно для человека. Я бы не хотела слушать мнения по этому поводу ...меня интересует только ответ на один вопрос- Можно ли с помощью практики чтения маха мантры избавиться от нужды и обрести не только духовное но и мат. изобилие , если можно то как? Нужно ли для этого молиться Кришне о желаемом перед чтением мантры или просто читать и все само уладиться? Заранее спасибо за понимание.




Харе Кришна! Здравствуйте!

Можно. Воспевание Маха-мантры изменяет отношение человека к жизни, к ценностям, изменяются его привычки, потребности, окружение, методы и пути обретения материальных средств, нормы и направления их использования. Воспевающий должным образом Маха-мантру человек начинает контролировать свои чувства, свои расходы, разум такого человека очищается, он способен видеть иные возможности. Его благосостояние может быть улучшено таким естественным образом. Это духовное решение материальных проблем. Нет ничего плохого в том, если Вы живёте в красивом, хорошо обустроенном доме, купаете детей в тёплой воде и вытираете мягким полотенцем, готовите в добротной посуде на хорошо устроенной кухне – дом может быть Храмом, а вся жизнь – служением.

Вместе с тем, Маха-мантра трансцендентна, Она непосредственно не влияет на материальный процветание. Она способствует росту, расцвету и процветанию души. По мере такого роста изменяется сознание садхаки, воздействие одних гун ослабевает, а других увеличивается – это и приводит к изменениям в его бытовой жизни.

Однако, нет права отвергнуть Особую Милость Господа: когда через непосредственное обращение к Богу обретаются чудесные результаты. Господь Жив, Вездесущ и Всемогущ. Если у кого-то есть недостаток понимания, недостаток средств, телесные недуги – можно обратиться к Богу за помощью. Это проявление веры, и никто не может запретить этого делать. 

Господь уже знает Вас и все Ваши нужды. 

Всего Вам самого Лучшего! 

Харе Рама!

----------


## Арина777

> Харе Кришна! Здравствуйте!
> 
> Можно. Воспевание Маха-мантры изменяет отношение человека к жизни, к ценностям, изменяются его привычки, потребности, окружение, методы и пути обретения материальных средств, нормы и направления их использования. Воспевающий должным образом Маха-мантру человек начинает контролировать свои чувства, свои расходы, разум такого человека очищается, он способен видеть иные возможности. Его благосостояние может быть улучшено таким естественным образом. Это духовное решение материальных проблем. Нет ничего плохого в том, если Вы живёте в красивом, хорошо обустроенном доме, купаете детей в тёплой воде и вытираете мягким полотенцем, готовите в добротной посуде на хорошо устроенной кухне – дом может быть Храмом, а вся жизнь – служением.
> 
> Вместе с тем, Маха-мантра трансцендентна, Она непосредственно не влияет на материальный процветание. Она способствует росту, расцвету и процветанию души. По мере такого роста изменяется сознание садхаки, воздействие одних гун ослабевает, а других увеличивается – это и приводит к изменениям в его бытовой жизни.
> 
> Однако, нет права отвергнуть Особую Милость Господа: когда через непосредственное обращение к Богу обретаются чудесные результаты. Господь Жив, Вездесущ и Всемогущ. Если у кого-то есть недостаток понимания, недостаток средств, телесные недуги – можно обратиться к Богу за помощью. Это проявление веры, и никто не может запретить этого делать. 
> 
> Господь уже знает Вас и все Ваши нужды. 
> ...


Благодарю за ответ!!! )))))))))

----------


## Расала дас

*


ВОПРОС-ОТВЕТ
Вопрос: часто на киртанах поют не Рама, а Рамо, или Рам, как это правильно воспринимать? 
Ответ: просто подпевайте, и если не нравится Рамо, подпевайте Рама. В Индии поют по-разному. На Украине говорят «о», в Москве «а». В Китае не выговаривают «р», вообще трудно понять. Как они повторяют Харе Кришна мантру: Хале Клишна Хале Клишна Лама Лама Хале Хале. У них нет «р». Однажды мы были в Бхуванешваре, недалеко от Джаганнатха-пури, там говорят на языке ории. Как они воспевают там, мы чуть не умерли от смеха! Одновременно и стыдно смеяться, и невозможно слушать! КРЮШНА! И при этом они воспевают с таким чувством Харе Крюшна! Это было так непривычно, для ориев Кришна – Крюшна или Крёшна. Существуют разные наречия, есть Криста, Кришта. Но на санскрите звучит как Крышна, «ы» короткая. Мы растягиваем «и» - Кришна, но это не правильно. Бхактивайбхава Свами знает точно, как это правильно сказать, он изучал это в Индии. Но когда мы воспеваем, то в мантре нет строгих правил, главное – избегать оскорблений. Кто-то поет Хари Кришна, кто-то Хори Кришна. Воспевайте, как Прабхупада. Я слышал одну джапу, где человек не выговаривал ни одного слога правильно, но процесс все-таки как-то работал. Видимо Кришна так танцевал на языке, что этот человек уже ничего не мог выговорить. Но все равно это была попытка, и это можно назвать воспеванием.
Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху

Сомнительный коммент к словам Чайтанья Чандры Чарана Прабху удален. Расале дасу вынесено предупреждение о нарушении правил. Анируудха дас

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Уважаемый Расала прабху, по милости Кришны - через преданных и Вашей заботой - Он вдохновляет все большее число вайшнавов в России воспевать осознанно и внимательно. Думаю, вы это тоже заметили? Так что слава Шри Шри Радха-Шьямасундаре и всем преданным  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Расала дас

> Уважаемый Расала прабху, по милости Кришны - через преданных и Вашей заботой - Он вдохновляет все большее число вайшнавов в России воспевать осознанно и внимательно. Думаю, вы это тоже заметили? Так что слава Шри Шри Радха-Шьямасундаре и всем преданным


 :vanca calpa:  Ах, Матаджи! Если это так, если преданные вдохновляются, если есть изменения, если внимательность повышается - я очень, очень рад! Спасибо Господу, преданным и Гуру вдохновляющим воспевать правильно!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

На киртанах также частенько слышно, что ведущий тщательно ведет "Кришна, Рама", а подпевающий по привычке выводит: "КришнО, РамО", забавно, конечно. Думаю, ведущим перед началом киртана нужно всем напоминать о том, как воспевал Шрила Прабхупада.
Переучивание - это длительный процесс...

----------


## Расала дас

> На киртанах также частенько слышно, что ведущий тщательно ведет "Кришна, Рама", а подпевающий по привычке выводит: "КришнО, РамО", забавно, конечно. Думаю, ведущим перед началом киртана нужно всем напоминать о том, как воспевал Шрила Прабхупада.
> Переучивание - это длительный процесс...


 :vanca calpa:  :buket:  :yahoo:  :dandavat:  :buket:  :heart:  :kirtan: 


...видео ещё не посмотрел, спасибо!

----------


## Расала дас

> 


Спасибо, Матаджи! Действительно, изменения в воспевании есть. Действительно, доверие Святых Имён ещё необходимо заслужить. Очень многим придётся переучиваться. Очень надеюсь, что своим осознанным воспеванием, своим примером, своими разъяснениями старшие вайшнавы всё же выведут ИСККОН на уровень Санкиртаны. 
Надеюсь дожить до тех дней, когда этап массовых искажений Святых Имён будет пройден, этот вопрос снят, и все мы, действительно совместно, осознанно, будем с верой, преданностью и радостью воспевать нашу любимую Маха-мантру. Спасибо Вам за всё, что Вы для этого сделали! Харе Рама!

----------


## Расала дас

*

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> *


А для чего вы разместили это видео у себя? 

Теперь что же стало модным приглашать индусов и получать наставления, противоречащие Шриле Прабхупаде?

Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно наставлял учеников: “Нам не стоит близко общаться с ними”. 
 Когда ученики получали наставления не в ИСККОН, Прабхупада страшно гневался. “Зачем ты ходил в этот Матх? Если они хоть что-то скажут не так как я, настанет полный хаос!”

----------


## Расала дас

> А для чего вы разместили это видео у себя? 
> 
> Теперь что же стало модным приглашать индусов и получать наставления, противоречащие Шриле Прабхупаде?
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно наставлял учеников: “Нам не стоит близко общаться с ними”. 
>  Когда ученики получали наставления не в ИСККОН, Прабхупада страшно гневался. “Зачем ты ходил в этот Матх? Если они хоть что-то скажут не так как я, настанет полный хаос!”


 

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны!

…Потому и разместил, что полностью уверен, что в Книгах Шрилы Прабхупады Маха-мантра приведена правильно. Уже много лет я говорю о том, что Маха-мантру искажают, а Её, напротив, следует стараться воспевать точно. Что необходимо воспевать Её именно так, как Её и принёс в мир Ачарья, что это наша Миссия, наша ответственность – ценить, хранить, применять и преумножать завещанное. Я убеждён, что действительно, как и говорится на видео, если вайшнав искренен, если он ищет Святое Имя, если воспевает Его с верой, призывно, то он непременно придёт к воспеванию Чистой Маха-мантры, к воспеванию Её правильно, чисто, с Любовью.

Эта выдержка из видео-записи лекции проходившей в Крыму. Сам я не присутствовал на том собрании и туда не стремился. Лекцию мне прислал один из её участников зная мою позицию по этому вопросу. В определённой мере этот вопрос и поднимался там, чтобы я услышал на него ответ. 

На этой программе действительно присутствовали преданные ИСККОН, по кране мере те, кто таковыми себя до этого считали. Некогда, не имея должного Примера в воспевании и должного личного опыта в воспевании Маха-мантры такой как Она записана в Книгах Шрилы Прабхупады, не обретя должных и ожидаемых реализаций в своём обращении к Святым Именам некоторые из них перестали принимать авторитет своих Гуру. Они стал искать Истину и принимать наставления у Гуру из разных Матхов, также, как и они, лишь в единичных случаях, воспевающих Маха-мантру традиционно – «по-прабхупадовски» – Харе Кришна и Харе Рама. И вот теперь, собравшись вместе, они уже разучивают совсем иную, принципиально новую для себя «маха-мантру». 

Хорошо это или нет? К чему они пришли, вольно или невольно некогда отступив от внимательного воспевания Маха-мантры такой как Она есть? У них уже почти не стало нашей общей Маха-мантры. Теперь они всё больше будут стараться воспевать свою! Какой здесь урок для ИСККОН? 

Да, как Вы видите, правильное воспевание имеет место быть. Речь о звучании Образа Истины. В лекции не говорилось, что воспевание Рамо, – влияние пресловутого бенгальского акцента, как принято считать. В ней утверждается, что Рамо – изначально правильное написание и воспевание Имени Бога в Маха-мантре. Это принципиальный вопрос. Это вызов. Это ставит под сомнение всю Практику, Принципы и Наставления переданные миру Ачарьей. Это зарождает сомнение в эталонной ценности его Книг, это вызов вере в каждую букву и приведённое в этих Книгах слово и Святое Имя! 

Prabhupad Srila Premgopal Goswami весьма и весьма уважаемое духовное лицо в Индии, потомок династии Господа Нитьянанды. Он всё больше путешествует по миру, бывает в России, второй год приезжает в Крым. Число последователей, как можно убедится, у него растёт, люди привлекаются, и мы видим активное продвижение в сознание людей стандартов не соответствующих тем, что оставил после себя Шрила Прабхупада.

Эти утверждения, те, что записаны на видео, в действительности, это призыв к поиску Истины. Это ещё одна возможность задуматься, вслушаться в то, что мы поём. Разобраться, насколько мы осознаём Практику, Имя, чувствуем вкус и Радость, продвигаемся в самосознании, любим Святое Имя, насколько способны чувствовать присущие Святым Именам вкусы Их звуков. 

Для того, чтобы побудить преданных утвердится в воспевании Маха-мантры я опубликовал это видео. Чтобы не дать полностью разрушить Дом, который построил для всего мира Шрила Прабхупада. 

Когда-то мы Её пели. По буквам произносили Её читая в Книгах. Но постепенно Маха-мантры стало меньше, вместе с этим стало меньше радости, осознанности и единства. Появилось много нежелательного, много примесей, домыслов, предрассудков, много акцентов и новых удивительных «маха-мантр».

Вопрос об изначальной Форме и Образе Имени Бога, как и вопросы о Его Красоте, Славе, Привлекательности, о Его Могуществе и подобном, является «краеугольным», базовым и фундаментальным. Правильное воспевание существует, оно – насущная необходимость, неотъемлемый атрибут Чистого воспевания и звучания Святого Имени. С этим я согласен – это Истина. Вот только на видео правильного воспевания нет. Там садхак посвящают в нечто иное.  Поэтому я и опубликовал это видео.

Это видео я опубликовал для того, чтобы побудить преданных по всему миру воспевать проверенную, работающую, действенную, авторитетную Маха-мантру – Маха-мантру из наших Книг и с наших Флагов. И это не пустячок. Опубликовал, чтобы ещё раз предостеречь - эксперименты с Маха-мантрой не безобидное занятие!

С уважением.

Харе Рама!

----------


## Расала дас

> А для чего вы разместили это видео у себя? 
> 
> Теперь что же стало модным приглашать индусов и получать наставления, противоречащие Шриле Прабхупаде?
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно наставлял учеников: “Нам не стоит близко общаться с ними”. 
>  Когда ученики получали наставления не в ИСККОН, Прабхупада страшно гневался. “Зачем ты ходил в этот Матх? Если они хоть что-то скажут не так как я, настанет полный хаос!”








 :lipsrsealed:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ну и что? Фотографии не являются показателем. Мы выражаем свое почтение всем преданным, и даже санньяси-маявади на расстоянии выражаем почтение, но духовные наставления принимаем только от представителей нашего Шрилы Прабхупады. Это наставление самого Прабхупады.
Если кому-то нужны специфические советы индуса, как построить храм, или подсказка, как провести погребальный обряд, то это не относится к духовным наставлениям.

PS То что вы выложили это видео у себя безо всяких объяснений и комментариев это неправильно. И вообще выкладывание прдобного не к добру.

----------


## Расала дас

> Ну и что? Фотографии не являются показателем. Мы выражаем свое почтение всем преданным, и даже санньяси-маявади на расстоянии выражаем почтение, но духовные наставления принимаем только от представителей нашего Шрилы Прабхупады. Это наставление самого Прабхупады.
> Если кому-то нужны специфические советы индуса, как построить храм, или подсказка, как провести погребальный обряд, то это не относится к духовным наставлениям.
> 
> PS То что вы выложили это видео у себя безо всяких объяснений и комментариев это неправильно. И вообще выкладывание прдобного не к добру.


Харе Кришна! Немного выше, в ответе на Ваш вопрос, все комментарии есть. 
Не к добру - замалчивать эту Тему. Тихонько отсиживаться в сторонке и наблюдать, как размываются стандарты. Как Храмы и сознание преданных ИСККОН заполняются выдуманными "маха-мантрами".

Показательным является само видео. То, что присутствующие там, некогда преданные Миссии Шрилы Прабхупады, там скандируют. Это показатель. В "Обществе" неразбериха - в своём большинстве его члены воспевают непонятно какую Песню и не имеют должного представления, как воспевать нужно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Немного выше, в ответе на Ваш вопрос, все комментарии есть


Под видео в ютюбе нет никаких ваших комментариев!
 Для новичков каждый индус равен Богу, и все, что он говорит - непогрешимая истина. Каждый поймет его так, как пожелает. В чем тут ваша помощь? В том, что вы рекламируете этого человека?

----------


## Расала дас

> Под видео в ютюбе нет никаких ваших комментариев!
>  Для новичков каждый индус равен Богу, и все, что он говорит - непогрешимая истина. Каждый поймет его так, как пожелает. В чем тут ваша помощь? В том, что вы рекламируете этого человека?


Хм... Да, под видео на Ютубе нет. Оно называется: "А есть такое мнение..." Я не писал там никаких комментариев, ибо хотел услышать мнение других по этому вопросу. Но, я опубликую там часть нашей переписки.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Если этот индус обаятельный человек, то он станет скоро популярным в ютюбе, и не все услышат ваш смиренный голос за кадром.
Думаю, что не правильно размещать подобное. В Кали-югу антиреклама - это лучшая реклама.
 Так что обсуждая эти наставления, вы будете их продвигать.увы.

И его фотографии с нашими лидерами, которые выкладывают теперь преданные в фейсбуке - зачем они? Для чего? Давайте выкладывать фото наших вайшнавов, как они улыбаются, обнимаются, обмениваются красивейшими гирляндами!

----------


## Амира

Этот человек популярен не только в ютюбе и Индии, а так же в Москве, где у него много учеников и последователей и он не раз проводил уличные киртаны в Москве.

Шрила Прабхупада, как истинный последователь Господа Чайтаньи, учил нас любви к Кришне, к друг другу, он строил общество вайшнавов (ИСККОН), большую дружную семью, где каждый будет чувствовать себя как на Вайкунтхе, где в самом обществе нет тревог, где каждый чувствует заботу и любовь. Где царит любовь к Кришне и говорят только о Кришне. Он создавал самодостаточное общество вайшнавов. Он говорил: я вам дал всё что нужно, у вас есть всё, вам не нужно никуда идти или что то искать вовне, обращаться к кому то за консультацией. Прабхупада говорил: мы будем выполнять свой долг – проповедовать сознание Кришны, не обращая внимания на препятствия со стороны материального мира (критику, аресты и т.д.), всё остальное сделает Кришна, если пожелает. Что же пошло не так после ухода Прабхупады? Куда ушла любовь? Где царство Вайкунтхи? Где Кришна?  :cry:

----------


## Расала дас

> Этот человек популярен не только в ютюбе и Индии, а так же в Москве, где у него много учеников и последователей и он не раз проводил уличные киртаны в Москве.
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада, как истинный последователь Господа Чайтаньи, учил нас любви к Кришне, к друг другу, он строил общество вайшнавов (ИСККОН), большую дружную семью, где каждый будет чувствовать себя как на Вайкунтхе, где в самом обществе нет тревог, где каждый чувствует заботу и любовь. Где царит любовь к Кришне и говорят только о Кришне. Он создавал самодостаточное общество вайшнавов. Он говорил: я вам дал всё что нужно, у вас есть всё, вам не нужно никуда идти или что то искать вовне, обращаться к кому то за консультацией. Прабхупада говорил: мы будем выполнять свой долг – проповедовать сознание Кришны, не обращая внимания на препятствия со стороны материального мира (критику, аресты и т.д.), всё остальное сделает Кришна, если пожелает. Что же пошло не так после ухода Прабхупады? Куда ушла любовь? Где царство Вайкунтхи? Где Кришна?


...Он - в Своих Святых Именах. Там, где Чисто воспевается Маха-мантра – Чистое Царство – Вайкундха и, в самом красивом и сокровенном Её месте, Голока, Вриндаван… В действительно все ищут Общество тех, кто воспевает Святые Имена осознанно, совместно, правильно, с любовью. Именно это мы ищем. Из единого осознания Маха-мантры проистекает Реальное сотрудничество - совместное воспевание и духовнное Развитие.

----------


## Амира

> ...Он - в Своих Святых Именах. Там, где Чисто воспевается Маха-мантра – Чистое Царство – Вайкундха и, в самом красивом и сокровенном Её месте, Голока, Вриндаван… В действительно все ищут Общество тех, кто воспевает Святые Имена осознанно, совместно, правильно, с любовью. Именно это мы ищем. Из единого осознания Маха-мантры проистекает Реальное сотрудничество - совместное воспевание и духовнное Развитие.


Спасибо! :cray: 

О сладость Святых Имён, вся слава Вам!

----------


## Расала дас

> Если этот индус обаятельный человек, то он станет скоро популярным в ютюбе, и не все услышат ваш смиренный голос за кадром.
> Думаю, что не правильно размещать подобное. В Кали-югу антиреклама - это лучшая реклама.
>  Так что обсуждая эти наставления, вы будете их продвигать.увы.
> 
> И его фотографии с нашими лидерами, которые выкладывают теперь преданные в фейсбуке - зачем они? Для чего? Давайте выкладывать фото наших вайшнавов, как они улыбаются, обнимаются, обмениваются красивейшими гирляндами!


...В этой ситуации всегда просите пожалуйста преданных и всех окружающих воспевать Маха-мантру правильно, как в Книгах. Это поможет консолидировать последователей Шрилы Прабхупады вокруг Его Миссии и Реально распространить Её по Миру сохранить свою духовную идентичность. 
Будет очень хорошо, если преданные ИСККОН проведут внутри Дома Прабхупады работу и договорятся, в том, что им Петь. Очень будет хорошо, если все, кто считает себя последователями Прабхупады, примут участие в этой деятельности. Начав с себя, будут вдохновлять всех воспевать правильно.  Желаю успехов всем принимающим в этом участие! Харе Рама!

----------


## Расала дас

> Спасибо!
> 
> О сладость Святых Имён, вся слава Вам!


...Господь утрёт Ваши слёзы... Вознаградит Исполнением, Познанием, Улыбкой, Словами, Действиями...

----------


## Амира

Из всех напитков что хмельнее
       о Рама, чем напиток Твой?
Лишь каплю капнешь в чашу сердца –
       И станет чаша золотой.

               Кабир

----------


## Амира

Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур объясняет значение маха-мантры: «Харе Кришна маха-мантра не имеет ничего общего с Рама-лилой. Имя Рама означает Радха Рамана Рама, или Кришна, который доставляет наслаждение Шримати Радхарани. Гаудия Вайшнавы придерживаются тому, что маха-мантра — это на 100% сознание Кришны, а не сознание Рамы. За наш духовный прогресс отвечает внутреннее представление о мантре.

Если, произнося «Рама» человек думает о Господе Рамачандре, его влечение приведет его в Айодхью (святую обитель Рамы). Если преданный произносит «Рама», думая, что «Рама» означает Радха Рамана Рама, тогда он отправится на Голока-Вриндавану. Внутренние представления преданного определят его назначение. Харе — это звательный падеж от имени Хара, что означает Радха. Хара (Радха) означает «та, кто может похитить даже внимание Кришны, Хари.»

«Харе означает Хара или Радха, которая похищает ум Кришны Своей несравненной любовью и нежностью. Криш означает «привлекать», а На означает высшее блаженство. Кришна — воплощение высшего блаженства. Ра означает изгонять все грехи, а Ма означает закрытую дверь, которая не дает грехам войти вновь. Рама означает имя Бога, который всегда наслаждается любовными играми со Своей вечной супругой Шримати Радхикой.»

Шрила Прабхупада дал такое значение Харе Кришна маха-мантры: «О Харе, О Радхарани! О Кришна! Пожалуйста, займите меня в служении Вам, чтобы я мог избавиться от служения майе.»

Бхактивинод Тхакур молится святым именам, содержащимся в маха-манте, чтобы они заняли его в чистом преданном служении. «О Хари! О Кришна! О Рама! Пожалуйста, привлеките, плените и очистите мой ум. Пожалуйста, сделай меня способным наслаждаться Твоим трансцендентным именем, формой, качествами, играми и т.д. Пожалуйста, сделай меня достойным, и укажи мне какое-то особенное служение, которое, по Твоей милости, я бы мог совершать, памятуя Твое трансцендентное имя, форму, качества и игры.

«Пожалуйста, позволь мне слушать о Твоих сокровеннейших играх из уст Твоего самого дорогого преданного. О Радха и Кришна! О Хари! Приняв меня одним из Своих слуг, пожалуйста, делайте со мной все, что пожелаете.»

В соответсвии с различными уровнями духовного осознания существуют различные понимания значения маха-мантры. Ниже мы приводим различные авторитетные значения Харе Кришна маха-мантры, которые могут отражать существующие представления читателя, или породить или вдохновить на новое понимание.

В Хари-бхакти-виласе дается следующе значение Харе Кришна маха-мантры:

*Харе* — О Радха, пожалуйста, привлеки мой ум, и освободи меня от материального мира.
*Кришна* — О Кришна, пожалуйста, привлеки мой ум.
*Харе* — О Радха, привлеки мое сердце, раскрыв мне Свою сладость.
*Кришна* — О Кришна, очисти мой ум, дав мне знание о том, как поклоняться Тебе через Твоего чистого преданного.
*Кришна* — О Кришна, дай мне твердую веру, чтобы я смог по достоинству оценить Твое имя, качества и игры.
*Кришна* — О Кришна, пусть я разовью вкус к служению Тебе.
*Харе* — О Радха, пожалуйста, сделай меня достойным нести служение Тебе.
*Харе* — О Радха, пожалуйста, скажи, как я могу служить Тебе.
*Харе* — О Радха, позволь мне слушать о Твоих сокровенных играх со Своим возлюбленным Шьямасундарой.
*Рама* — О Кришна, позволь мне слушать о Твоих сокровенных играх со Своей возлюбленной Радхарани.
*Харе* — О Радха, пожалуйста, раскрой мне Свои игры со Своим возлюбленным Мадхавой.
*Рама* — О Кришна, пожалуйста, раскрой мне Свои игры со Своей возлюбленной Шримати Радхикой.
*Рама* — О Кришна, пожалуйста, займи меня памятованием о Твоем сладостном имени, форме, качествах и играх.
*Рама* — О Кришна, сделай меня достойным служить Тебе.
*Харе* — О Радха, я молю Тебя, будь довольна мной.
*Харе* — О Радха, я молю Тебя, будь довольна мной.

Теперь мы приведем разнообразные значения маха-мантры, данные Шрилой Рагхунатхой Дасом Госвами, Шри Дживой Госвами, Гопалом Гуру Госвами и Бхактивинодом Тхакуром.

Слово Харе — это звательный падеж от двух слов: Хари (Кришна) и Хара (Радха). Сперва мы дадим значение Харе, отосящееся к Хари или Кришне, а затем относящееся к Хара или Радхе. Ачарьи дают значения слов мантры с точки зрения Радхи, Кришны или обусловленной души.

*Хари* (пленять, захватывать, уносить, лев).

»О Хари! Пожалуйста, плени мой ум и Своей непревзойденной сладостью освободи меня от рабства.
»Хари пленяет ум Радхи Своими удивительными играми.
»О Хари! Мой (Радхи) ум пленяется, когда Я слышу Твое имя и сладость.
»О Хари! Когда я вспоминаю Твое имя, Ты уносишь все мои грехи, дурные поступки, невежество и тройственные страдания.
»Хари уносит умы всех обусловленных душ, поскольку Он прекраснее, чем миллиарды Купидонов.
»Хари уносит умы всех других аватар.
»Хари уносит страдания Враджаваси, когда Он возвращается во Вриндаван.
»Своей очаровательной игрой на флейте, Хари уносит весь страх, терпение, скромность и серьезность Радхи.
»В своих трансцендентных играх с Радхой Хари напоминает льва.

*Хара* (Возвращать, пленять, хватать или уносить).

»Хара (Радха) вернула Кришну во Вриндаван после того, как Он уехал в Матхуру, чтобы убить Камсу.
»Хара (Радха) пленяет ум Кришны своим разумом.
»Хара (Радха) пленяет ум Кришны в конце танца раса и убегает.
»Хара означает Радха, которая своей сильной любовью заставляет Кришну выронить Свою флейту, после чего Она немедленно хватает ее.
»Хара уносит страдания Своих преданных и каждый день дает им счастье.
»Радху называют Хара, поскольку после того, как Кришна убил Ариштасуру, Радха с любовью обратилась к Нему: «О Хари!»

*Кришна* (сочетание двух слогов: Криш означает привлекать, притягивать, тянуть, существующий или черный; На означает блажеснство и удовлетворение).

»Кришна привел все святые места в Шьяма-кунду.
»Деяния Кришны всегда привлекают сердце Радхи.
»Кришна влечет Радху в лес Своей игрой на флейте.
»Аромат, исходящий от тела Кришны, влечет Радху в леса Вриндавана.
»Радха притягивает Кришну в леса Вриндавана.
»Кришна притягивает ум Радхи сладкими звуками Своей флейты, красотой и пленяющими качествами.
»Кришна как Говинда обладает трансцендентной формой, исполненной вечности, знания и блаженства.
»Кришна — единственный источник блаженства для обитателей Гокулы.
»Когда Кришна играет с Радхой, сияние Его темного тела заставляет сияющее золото (Радху) также выглядеть темным.

*Рама* (восихщать, наслаждаться, черпать наслаждение).

»Рама (Кришна) восхищает Радху Своим остроумием и внешностью.
»Кришна всегда наслаждается Своими удивительными играми с Радхой.
»Йоги черпают наслаждения, созерцая Сверхдушу, Кришну — подлинный источник трансцендентного блаженства.
»Умы преданных всегда черпают наслаждение, думая о Кришне.
»Кришна доставил наслаждение Враджаваси, проглотив лесной пожар.
»Шива сказал Парвати: «Скажи Ра, и все грехи уйдут. Скажи Ма и они никогда не смогут вернуться.»

Санат-Кумара Самхита упоминает, что произнося следующие пять молитв, «человек быстро обретет непосредственное служение Радхе и Кришне.» Поскольку Харе Кришна маха-мантра — это йугала-мантра, или неотлична от Радхи и Кришны, можно обращать эти молитвы маха-мантре. В действительности, многие преданные могут найти следующие молитвы более подходящими для их уровня духовного прогресса:

1.О Радха и Кришна, пожалуйста, спасите меня из океана рождения и смерти. Пожалуйста, спасите меня от проблем, которые создают дом, семья и друзья. Пожалуйста разрубите на части все страхи Своих верных преданных.
2.О Радха и Кришна, сегодня я приношу себя и все, что у меня есть в этой и в следующей жизни, к Вашим лотосным стопам.
3.О Радха и Кришна, я вместилище всех оскорблений. Я отвергнул все духовные обязанности. У меня нет иного прибежища. О Радха и Кришна, О Мои Повелители, пожалуйста, дайте мне Свое прибежище.
4.О Повелитель Радхи, я Твой. О возолюбленная Господа Кришны, я Твой.*Я приношу Вам свои мысли, слова и поступки. Вы цель моей жизни.
5.О Радха и Кришна, Вы подобны двум огромным океанам милости. Пожалуйста, будьте милостивы ко мне. Я принимаю у Вас прибежище. Я вручаю себя Вам. Пожалуйста, займите этого грешника и оскорбителя в божественном служении Вам.

Прабодхананда Сарасвати дает немного иное значение маха-мантры. Он объясняет, что, повторяя имена Кришны, Гаудия Вайшнавы молят Господа занять их в служении лотосным стопам Его возлюбленной Шримати Радхики:

«Постоянно медитируя на Шри Кришну, чья голова украшена павлиньим пером, повторяя Его сладостные святые имена, служа Его лотосным стопам, и повторяя джапу Его мантр, мы с нетерпением стремимся обрести служение лотосным стопам Шримати Радхарани. Постоянно думая подобным образом, и по Ее беспричинной милости, в сердце пробудется глубокая спонтанная привязанность к Ее лотосным стопам.»

http://vrinda.ru/post/142.html

----------


## Амира

Тема очень интересная. Но чистота воспевания маха-мантры не в знании санскрита или правильном произношении (конечно преднамеренно искажать не нужно), а в чистоте мыслей и желаний. Тот, кто не знает санскрита или имеет дефект речи, может достичь даже большего результата, чем опытный санскритолог с правильно поставленной интонацией. Каждый воспевает маха-мантру с определенной целью. И цели эти могут быть разные, даже материальные (может даже неосознанно). Вот от этой цели (мыслей, желаний) и зависит чистота воспевания маха-мантры и соответственно результат этого воспевания. Если прочитать десять оскорблений святого имени, то можно заметить что все они относятся к состоянию ума и о грамматически и интонационно правильном произношении нет ни слова. Маха-мантра это обращение к Кришне с просьбой, которую каждый, в зависимости от своего уровня сознания, облачает в определенные слова или образы – свои желания. На начальном уровне воспевания эти желания одни, на более высоком другие. По мере очищения сознания, очищается и воспевание.

----------


## Расала дас

> Тема очень интересная. Но чистота воспевания маха-мантры не в знании санскрита или правильном произношении (конечно преднамеренно искажать не нужно), а в чистоте мыслей и желаний. Тот, кто не знает санскрита или имеет дефект речи, может достичь даже большего результата, чем опытный санскритолог с правильно поставленной интонацией. Каждый воспевает маха-мантру с определенной целью. И цели эти могут быть разные, даже материальные (может даже неосознанно). Вот от этой цели (мыслей, желаний) и зависит чистота воспевания маха-мантры и соответственно результат этого воспевания. Если прочитать десять оскорблений святого имени, то можно заметить что все они относятся к состоянию ума и о грамматически и интонационно правильном произношении нет ни слова. Маха-мантра это обращение к Кришне с просьбой, которую каждый, в зависимости от своего уровня сознания, облачает в определенные слова или образы – свои желания. На начальном уровне воспевания эти желания одни, на более высоком другие. По мере очищения сознания, очищается и воспевание.



Харе Кришна! Спасибо, матаджи, за Ваши публикации и внимание. ...Преднамеренно, конечно, искажать не нужно. А вот ещё и суметь объединить правильное произношение с правильными целями, желаниями и мыслями – ещё лучше, а если научиться воспевать таким образом совместно – вообще расчудесно может выйти.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Скажите а можно Маха-мантру ночью читать?, в грозу?, в дождь или находясь (простите за выражение) в уборной. 

Спасибо.

----------


## Расала дас

> Скажите а можно Маха-мантру ночью читать?, в грозу?, в дождь или находясь (простите за выражение) в уборной. 
> 
> Спасибо.


Харе Кришна! 

...Можно и нужно. ВСЕГДА и ВЕЗДЕ, во сне и наяву. И лучше всего - воспевать. Не "читать", а воспевать – петь с энтузиазмом, верой и любовью. Громко или тихо, в слух и в уме, на любые мотивы, но – Маха-мантру, не выдуманное Её подобие, а Маха-мантру.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Харе Кришна! 
> 
> ...Можно и нужно. ВСЕГДА и ВЕЗДЕ, во сне и наяву. И лучше всего - воспевать. Не "читать", а воспевать – петь с энтузиазмом, верой и любовью. Громко или тихо, в слух и в уме, на любые мотивы, но – Маха-мантру, не выдуманное Её подобие, а Маха-мантру.



Уважаемый Прабху Расала Дас спасибо Вам большое.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемый Прабху Расала Дас, согласно Шримад-Бхагават Гите его Божественное милости Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады, живое существо, запутавшись в сетях кармической деятельности: причин и следствий пытается Господствовать над материальной природой, забывая о своих Вечных отношениях с Кришной.

Может ли маха-мантра (при её повторении) помочь живому существу распутать кармические узлы привязанностей и неприязни к объектам чувств и другим живым живым существам, для возвращения в своё естественное состояние слуги?

----------


## Расала дас

> Может ли маха-мантра (при её повторении) помочь живому существу распутать кармические узлы привязанностей и неприязни к объектам чувств и другим живым живым существам, для возвращения в своё естественное состояние слуги?


Харе Кришна! 
Во многих местах своих Книг Шрила Прабхупада утверждает, что именно воспевание Святых Имён Маха-мантры предназначено для осознания своего Реального положения во взаимоотношениях с Богом. Святые Имена – Сам Бог, соприкосновение с Ними – Благо. Естественное состояние души и все её основные характеристики можно постичь непосредственно посредством Святых Имён. Воспевание – ОБЩЕНИЕ С БОГОМ. Тот, кто Реально обращается к Методу воспевания Маха-мантры получает, по Её Милости, всё необходимое для самореализации.

----------


## Расала дас

> Уважаемый Прабху Расала Дас, согласно Шримад-Бхагават Гите его Божественное милости Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады, живое существо, запутавшись в сетях кармической деятельности: причин и следствий пытается Господствовать над материальной природой, забывая о своих Вечных отношениях с Кришной.
> 
> Может ли маха-мантра (при её повторении) помочь живому существу распутать кармические узлы привязанностей и неприязни к объектам чувств и другим живым живым существам, для возвращения в своё естественное состояние слуги?



ЧАЙТАНЬЯ-ЧАРИТАМРИТА. Ади-лила, Глава 7

ТЕКСТ 83

кришна-нама-маха-мантрера эи та' свабхава
йеи джапе, тара кришне упаджайе бхава

кришна-нама — святого имени Кришны; маха-мантрера — высшего из гимнов; эи та' — такова; свабхава — природа; йеи — который; джапе — повторяет; тара — его; кришне — к Кришне; упаджайе — появляется; бхава — блаженное чувство.

*«Такова природа Харе Кришна маха-мантры: любой, кто повторяет ее, сразу чувствует восторг любви к Кришне».*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Здесь объясняется, что человек, повторяя мантру Харе Кришна, обретает бхаву — экстаз, с которого начинается божественное откровение. Это первые проявления нашей естественной любви к Богу. Господь Кришна говорит об уровне бхавы в «Бхагавад-гите» (10.8):
ахам сарвасйа прабхаво
маттах сарвам правартате
ити матва бхаджанте мам
будха бхава-саманвитах
«Я — источник всех духовных и материальных миров. Все исходит из Меня. Мудрецы, постигшие эту истину, служат и поклоняются Мне всем сердцем». Ученик начинает слушать повествования о Господе и повторять их, общается с преданными и старается следовать определенным предписаниям. Это помогает ему избавиться от всех дурных привычек. Постепенно он развивает привязанность к Кришне и уже не может забыть о Нем ни на миг. Бхава знаменует собой почти полный успех на пути духовной жизни.
Искренний ученик получает из уст духовного учителя святое имя и после посвящения следует указаниям, которые дал ему гуру. Когда человек таким образом служит святому имени, оно начинает проявлять свою духовную природу; иными словами, преданный обретает способность повторять святое имя без оскорблений. Достигнув уровня чистого повторения святого имени, такой преданный получает право принимать учеников по всему миру и становится настоящим джагад-гуру. Тогда под его влиянием весь мир начинает повторять святое имя — Харе Кришна маха-мантру. Ученики такого гуру все сильнее привязываются к Кришне, поэтому он то плачет, то смеется, то танцует или поет. Эти признаки бхавы отчетливо проявляются в теле чистого преданного. Видя, в каком блаженстве поют и танцуют наши ученики в Движении сознания Кришны, даже жители Индии удивляются, как иностранцы смогли этому научиться. Но Чайтанья Махапрабху объясняет, что такому пению и танцу нельзя научиться, просто тренируясь: эти признаки проявляются без особых усилий у любого, кто искренне повторяет мантру Харе Кришна.
Находится много глупцов, которые, ничего не зная о духовной природе мантры Харе Кришна, иногда пытаются помешать преданным громко петь ее, но тот, кто действительно достиг совершенства в повторении маха-мантры, может и других побудить к тому же. Кришнадас Кавираджа Госвами поясняет: кришна-шакти вина нахе тара правартана — не получив особых полномочий от Верховной Личности Бога, никто не сможет проповедовать величие Харе Кришна маха-мантры. Чем больше преданные проповедуют могущество мантры Харе Кришна, тем больше людей во всем мире получают возможность осознать величие святого имени Господа. Танцуя и распевая или просто слушая святое имя Господа, человек естественным образом вспоминает о Верховной Личности Бога, и, поскольку святое имя неотлично от Кришны, у человека сразу же возникает связь с Господом Кришной. Обретя такую связь, преданный развивает изначально присущую ему склонность служить Господу. В таком умонастроении, именуемом бхавой, — когда преданный всегда стремится служить Кришне, — он непрерывно думает о Кришне, испытывая самые разные переживания. Тот, кто достигает уровня бхавы, избавляется от оков иллюзии. Когда преданный на уровне бхавы начинает проявлять такие духовные признаки, как дрожь, испарина и слезы, он постепенно обретает любовь к Кришне.
Святое имя Кришны называют маха-мантрой. Другие мантры, упомянутые в «Нарада-панчаратре», именуются просто мантрами, а звуки святого имени Господа — это маха-мантра.

ТЕКСТ 94

эвамвратах сва-прийа-нама-киртйа
джатанураго друта-читта уччаих
хасатй атхо родити раути гайатй
унмадаван нритйати лока-бахйах

эвам-вратах — тот, кто следует обету петь святое имя и танцевать; сва — себе; прийа — очень дорогого; нама — имени; киртйа — восславлением; джата — развита; анурагах — тот, чья привязанность; друта- читтах — проявляющий большое рвение; уччаих — громко; хасати — смеется; атхо — также; родити — плачет; раути — приходит в возбуждение; гайати — поет; унмадават — как безумный; нритйати — танцует; лока-бахйах — не обращающий внимания на окружающих.

*«Человек, достигший подлинных высот в духовной жизни, черпает радость в повторении святого имени Господа, который очень дорог ему. Эта радость приводит его в такое волнение, что он начинает громко петь святое имя. Такой человек плачет, смеется, неистовствует и поет, как безумный, не обращая внимания на посторонних».*

ТЕКСТЫ 95 - 96

эи танра вакйе ами дридха вишваса дхари'
нирантара кришна-нама санкиртана кари
сеи кришна-нама кабху гаойайа, начайа
гахи, начи нахи ами апана-иччхайа

эи — эти; танра — его (Моего духовного учителя); вакйе — в слова; ами — Я; дридха — твердую; вишваса — веру; дхари' — держу; нирантара — всегда; кришна-нама — святого имени Господа Кришны; санкиртана — повторение; кари — совершаю; сеи — то; кришна-нама — святое имя Господа Кришны; кабху — иногда; гаойайа — заставляет Меня петь; начайа — заставляет Меня танцевать; гахи — когда пою; начи — танцуя; нахи — нет; ами — Моей; апана — собственное; иччхайа — воли.

*«Я твердо верю в эти слова Моего духовного учителя и потому всегда повторяю святое имя Господа — в одиночестве или с преданными. Святое имя Господа Кришны порой заставляет Меня петь и танцевать, и потому Я пою и танцую. Не думай, что Я заставляю Себя делать это — все происходит само собой».*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Человек, который не верит в слова своего гуру и действует независимо, никогда не получит права повторять святое имя Господа. В Ведах (Шветашватара-упанишад, 6.23) сказано:
йасйа деве пара бхактир
йатха деве татха гурау
тасйаите катхита хй артхах
пракашанте махатманах
«Только тем великим душам, кто твердо верит в Господа и духовного учителя, само собой раскрывается все ведическое знание». Это утверждение Вед очень важно, о чем свидетельствуют поступки и слова Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Веря в слова Своего гуру, Он положил начало движению санкиртаны, и точно так же в наше время я с верой в слова моего духовного учителя основал Движение сознания Кришны. Он хотел, чтобы я проповедовал, и я поверил в его указание; я попытался исполнить его, и теперь это Движение успешно развивается во всем мире. Вера в слова духовного учителя и Верховную Личность Бога является залогом успеха, и в этом весь секрет. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху никогда не нарушал указаний Своего духовного учителя и не прекращал проповедовать санкиртану. Когда Шри Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Госвами покидал этот мир, он наказал своим ученикам вместе проповедовать учение Чайтаньи Махапрабху по всему миру. Однако позже некоторые корыстные, недалекие ученики ослушались его. Каждый из них хотел возглавлять собственную организацию, и они стали судиться между собой, забыв об указании духовного учителя. Так вся миссия распалась. Я не горжусь своими достижениями, однако нужно раскрыть истину. Свято веря в слова нашего духовного учителя, я смиренно прилагал усилия и чувствовал себя совершенно беспомощным, но благодаря духовной силе, заложенной в указаниях духовного наставника, это Движение добилось успеха.
Следует понимать, что Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху пел и танцевал под влиянием духовной энергии наслаждения. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху не считал святое имя Господа материальным звуком, и любой чистый преданный также никогда не допустит подобной ошибки и не будет воспринимать пение мантры Харе Кришна как разновидность музицирования. Господь Чайтанья не пытался быть хозяином святого имени; напротив, Он учил нас служить хари-наме. Если человек поет святое имя напоказ, не зная секрета успеха, это, возможно, благотворно повлияет на его печень, но не поможет достичь совершенства в пении святого имени. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал о Себе: «Я величайший глупец и не знаю, что хорошо, а что плохо. Стремясь постичь истинный смысл «Веданта-сутры», Я никогда не принимал объяснений в духе традиции Шанкары, или от санньяси-майявади. Меня пугают нелогичные доводы таких философов. Поэтому Я ничего не понимаю в их толковании «Веданты». Я твердо верю в повторение святого имени Господа, которое избавит Меня от всех ложных представлений о жизни, бытующих в материальном мире. Я верю, что благодаря повторению святого имени Господа можно обрести прибежище у лотосных стоп Господа. В нынешний век, век ссор и разногласий, повторение святого имени — это единственный путь к освобождению из оков материи».
«Повторяя святое имя, — продолжал Господь Чайтанья, — Я почти лишился рассудка. Но после беседы с Моим духовным учителем Я пришел к выводу, что лучше пытаться любыми способами обрести трансцендентную любовь к Богу, чем стремиться к четырем целям, таким как религиозность [дхарма], богатство [артха], удовлетворение чувств [кама] и освобождение [мокша]. Это — высшее достижение человека. Тот, кто обрел любовь к Богу, сам собой поет и танцует, не заботясь о мнении окружающих». Такое состояние бытия называется бхагавата- дживаной, жизнью преданного.
Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху также сказал: «Я никогда не пел и не танцевал из желания показать Себя. Я танцую и пою, потому что твердо верю в слова Моего духовного учителя. Хотя философам из школы майявады не нравится Мои пение и танец, Я продолжаю это делать, черпая силу в словах гуру. Таким образом, ясно одно: не Моя заслуга в том, что Я танцую и пою, это происходит само собой, по милости Верховного Господа».

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Спасибо.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Скажите пожалуйста а может маха-мантра избавить от последствий оскорбления чистого преданного?

----------


## Расала дас

> Скажите пожалуйста а может маха-мантра избавить от последствий оскорбления чистого преданного?


…Воспевание Маха-мантры подвигнет садхаку допустившего те или иные оскорбления к принятию прибежища у чистого преданного. Каждое Святое Имя – Личность. И чистый преданный, тоже, личность. И каждое атомарное проявление Духа, каждая душа индивидуальна и личность. Если оскорбительно относится к чистому преданному, то у него и прощение просить следует.

Оскорбление чистого преданного может быть разного вида тяжести. Его можно оскорбить словом, в уме или физически, грубо.

Пренебрежение наставлениями истинного духовного учителя, невнимательность к ним – тоже оскорбление. И воспевание самодельных «маха-мантр» – оскорбление, и не только Самих Святых Имён, но и многократно высказанных в Книгах Ачарьи призывов воспевать Маха-мантру, призывов бережно передавать Наследие и не допускать собственных интерпретаций Святых Имён. Обращение к установленной Садху Практике, к воспеванию Маха-мантры такой как Она есть, быстро избавляет от последствий такого рода оскорблений.

Если оскорбление чистого преданного допускается осознанно – избавится от последствий можно если прекратить подобные действия и принести извинения. Если оскорбления совершались в уме, то в уме, если лично, то лично. Чистый преданный мягкосердечный и простит раскаявшегося. 

Иногда чистый преданный может вовсе не принимать в расчёт оскорбления в свой адрес или не знать о них. Но если оскорбитель не избавится от критического настроения в отношении чистого преданного, если он не осознает свою вину и не станет возносить полные раскаяния молитвы в адрес чистого преданного – тогда пыль со стоп чистого преданного не прольёт на несчастного оскорбителя свою Высшую Милость.

Если нет непосредственной озможности получить прощение чистого преданного или он по некой причине не готов даровать прощение оскорбителю, тогда необходимо искать причежище у Свяых Имён, и служить Наставлениям и Миссии чистого преданного.  

«Если кто в состоянии безумия или заблуждения оскорбит садху, он должен пасть к ногам этого садху и горько каяться. Он, плача, должен молить о прощении. Он должен назвать себя падшим негодяем, нуждающемся в милости вайшнава. Садху очень милостив, его сердце смягчается, и он обнимет оскорбителя, снимая тем самым с него вину за оскорбления.» Шри Харинама-Чинтамани. Глава 4, КРИТИКА СВЯТЫХ ЛИЧНОСТЕЙ.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

То есть если я Вас правильно понял маха-мантра не устраняет последствия оскорбления чистого преданного?

----------


## Расала дас

> То есть если я Вас правильно понял маха-мантра не устраняет последствия оскорбления чистого преданного?


Воспевание Маха-мантры является основой Практики очищения и самореализации. Устранение препятствий на этом пути начинается с осознанного обращения к процессу анартха-нивритти. На этом уровне духовного развития садхака осознаёт наличие определённых привязанностей и допущенных оскорблений Святых Имён. Процесс анартха-нивритти хорошо описан, он требует постоянной индивидуальной работы над воспеванием и отношениями с вайшнавами. Прежде чем достичь более высоких уровней своей практики садхаке потребуется, воспевая, принести извинения за допущенные оскорбления. Это происходит в результате соприкосновения со Святыми Именами т.к. сердце, сознание преданного постепенно очищается воспеванием и он становится способным на такой поступок. 

Вы можете узнать больше изучив эту Книгу http://vk.com/doc1502099_427563025?h...9a39cd3cc7cf88

Харе Рама!

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Спасибо, Вам Прабху Расала Дас  примите мое уважение и благодарность, за ваше внимание и стремление помочь начинающим преданным.

Харе Кришна.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> То есть если я Вас правильно понял маха-мантра не устраняет последствия оскорбления чистого преданного?


Махамантра, она ж не сама по себе. Человек её воспевает. Но если он оскорбляет преданного, то как он будет воспевать, если воспевание это служение преданым? Невозможно одновременно оскорблять и служить. Поэтому невозможно одновременно оскорблять и воспевать. Что-то одно, либо воспевать, либо оскорблять.

Если кто-то оскорбляет преданных, то его воспевание не является воспеванием, т.к. воспевание и преданные это одно и то же.

Если он оскорбил, и возникли последствия, то зависит от уровня оскорбления. Парикшит оскорбил преданного и последствия нельзя было устранить. Змей сжег его тело, но душу он спас через служение (слушание Шукадевы).

Как видим, последствия могут быть значительны для тела, например человек может сойти с ума. Он после этого не сможет воспевать.

Но душа бессмертна, и оскорбление рано или поздно будет устранено, именно через служение.

----------


## Амира

> а если научиться воспевать таким образом совместно – вообще расчудесно может выйти.


А если ещё научить этому своих попугаев, как это делали гопи, то вообще выйдет замечательно  :kirtan:

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Махамантра, она ж не сама по себе. Человек её воспевает. Но если он оскорбляет преданного, то как он будет воспевать, если воспевание это служение преданым? Невозможно одновременно оскорблять и служить. Поэтому невозможно одновременно оскорблять и воспевать. Что-то одно, либо воспевать, либо оскорблять.
> 
> Если кто-то оскорбляет преданных, то его воспевание не является воспеванием, т.к. воспевание и преданные это одно и то же.
> 
> Если он оскорбил, и возникли последствия, то зависит от уровня оскорбления. Парикшит оскорбил преданного и последствия нельзя было устранить. Змей сжег его тело, но душу он спас через служение (слушание Шукадевы).
> 
> Как видим, последствия могут быть значительны для тела, например человек может сойти с ума. Он после этого не сможет воспевать.
> 
> Но душа бессмертна, и оскорбление рано или поздно будет устранено, именно через служение.



Вы знаете категория чистый преданный Кришны, очень высокая категория и простому человеку понять до конца природу чистой преданности не очень просто, я изучая Шримад Бхагаватам открыл и открываю до сих понимание термина "чистый преданный Кришны", И пониманию, что Господь Чайтанья не просто так говорит о том. Что общение с его чистым преданным гарантирует возвращение в своё изначальное положение и возможность обрести Бхакти.

Человек только по милости Господа или его чистого преданного может неожиданно для себя открыть, что он на протяжении длительного времени являлся оскорбителем  природы чистой преданности Кришне.

Поэтому мне кажется, что служа тому, кого мы оскорбили мы легко обретаем милость Говинды.

----------


## Амира

Даже животные могут получить благо, слыша наше воспевание, и могут чувствовать это.

----------


## Расала дас

...Даже животные получают Благо от воспевания Маха-мантры когда Она воспевается правильно, с осознанием. Должный Ачар.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Амира



----------


## Ранчхор Рай дас

Примите мои поклоны! В тексте стоят диакритические знаки - и КришнА читается с долгим аа в конце слова. Это означает женский род.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

1.Шрила Прабхупада,наставления в повторении мантры (история с Вишнуджана Свами) 

Вишнуджана Свами пел Харе Кришна, где он изменял Рама на Рамо. Шрила Прабхупада услышал это и остановил его, спрашивая "Кто это Рамо ?"

Вишнуджана Свами посмотрел вверх и ничего не ответил, Шрила Прабхупада упрекнул ученика, сказав " ты разрушаешь наше движение". Затем Прабхупада попросил быть внимательным " это Рама" и пошёл дальше. 

 Эту историю рассказал сам Вишнуджана Свами своему духовному брату Махамуни Прабху, который уже в свою очередь поделися этой историей с остальными преданными.

2) Статья Расала пр. на этом форуме  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...82%D1%80%D0%B0

3).Об отчетливом произношении звуков (техника воспевания на www.krishna.ru) Повторяя Святое Имя, нужно стараться преодолеть национальные языковые особенности и т.д

4).4.Мнение Локанатхи Свами 

ВОПРОС: Есть ли разница, когда мы воспеваем Рама или Рамо? И как нам развить искренность?
ОТВЕТ: Имя Рама происходит из санскритского корня «рам». Это имя означает «Господь, который наслаждается». Он становится причиной наслаждения других, Он наслаждается и хочет видеть, что все - также наслаждаются. Таково определение имени Рама. 
А если вы бенгалец, то вы поете – Рамо. Язык, на котором вы говорите, накладывает отпечаток на произношение. На санскрите имя Рама может быть произнесено тремя способами: Рам, Рама и Рамаха. И то имя, которое мы используем, стоит в звательном падеже - Рама. Некоторые отбрасывают последнюю букву «а». Это неправильно. Некоторые говорят – Рамаха. Это тоже грамматически неправильно. Надо говорить четыре звука Р-А-М-А. Это звательный падеж. Мы зовем Господа. 

ВОПРОС: Как правильно произносить слово Кришна?
ОТВЕТ: Я уже говорил, что язык, на котором вы говорите, влияет на произношение.  Бенгальцы говорят «Кришно». В провинции Махараштра, в которой я родился, а также в Гуджарате говорят «Крушна». Поэтому в санскрите есть диакритические знаки - точки черточки. Надо знать их значение и следовать. Эти значки показывают, как правильно произносить: «Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе, Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе».
В слове «Харе» ударение ставится на последний слог,  в слове «Кришна» ударение - на первый слог, буква «а» - короткая, в слове «Рама» ударение на первый слог, буква «а»  - короткая (прим. редактора). 
Но Господь очень милостив. Он понимает, что вы имеете в виду. Ну, по крайней мере, мы должны приложить усилия, чтобы произносить правильно. Не нужно этим пренебрегать, нужно постараться сделать все правильно. Но Господь известен как бхава-грахи джанардана - тот, кто принимает бхаву или настроение.  

5).КришнА это-другая личность  

РамА, с долгим ударным вторым "а", относится к РамА-деви, возлюбленной супруге, духовной потенции Верховного Господа. Это из стихов Брахма-самхиты +ШБ8,8,8

Пришла в Экачакру весть о том, что царь панчалов Друпада собирается выдавать замуж свою дочь Драупади, именуемую также КришнА - "черная", за смуглый цвет кожи. 
Сваямвара Драупади,Махабхарата http://www.centre.smr.ru/win/facts/i...ahabhar_07.htm

Из Вики.....
Драупади является не именем, а патронимом, означающим «дочь Друпады», собственное её имя по всей видимости Кришнаа (Кришни) (санскр. ??????, k???? IAST «чёрная, темная»). 

6.Каждая буква божественного имени несёт в себе определенное значение  (www.ruzov.ru)

Слово Кришна говорит само за себя. Каждая буква божественного имени несёт в себе определенное значение. 
«К» — это супруг богини процветания Лакшми, тот, кто обладает всеми богатствами. Богиня процветания, или Богиня удачи, исполняет желания человека в соответствии с его заслугами, но если человек поклоняется её мужу – Кришне, тогда она готова исполнить любое его желание, несмотря на то, заслуживает он того или нет. Вот это и есть настоящая удача – поклоняться самому Кришне.
«Ри» — это Шри Рамачандра, показавший всему миру пример, как должен вести себя человек, попавший в испытания. Он объяснил, что у человека должна быть только одна жена, и чтобы не случилось, он должен её защищать и любить. Он показал пример разума, состоящий в том, чтобы достигать цели с первого раза, обдумывая свои поступки заранее, а не после того, как всё плохо закончилось. Может быть, в то время и появилась поговорка: семь раз отмерь, один отрежь…Так же Рамачандра всегда держал своё слово и никогда его не менял. Этот принцип до сих пор является основой дружеских взаимоотношений. Слово – не птица, вылетело не поймаешь. «Ш» — это властелин шести достояний: силы, богатства, красоты, славы, знания и отрешённости, а также Господь, обитающий на Шветадвипе. Это все категории желаний, которые могут возникнуть у обусловленной души. Каждый хочет стать самым сильным, самым богатым, самым знаменитым, знающим и отречённым. Каждый день проводятся какие-либо состязания по выявлению самого самого, но мало кто знает, что первое место уже давно занято… Поэтому, все обладатели золотых медалей не только не первые, а не входящие даже в первые 33 миллиона, которые уже заняты полубогами – достаточно способными личностями этого мира. Так что чемпион мира занял всего лишь навсего 33 миллиона первое место, да и то, не учитывая способностей представителя животного мира.
«Н» — это Нрисимхадэв – Господь, проявляющий свой гнев на тех, кто доставляет беспокойства Его преданным. Даже сам страх боится Его, когда Он разгневан. Гневная форма называется Угра-Нрисимха, а добрая форма называется Шанта-Нрисимха. Преданный поклоняется этим формам и поэтому ничего не боится, скорее всем остальным надо бояться того, кто дружит с Нрисимхой. Мало у кого есть такой друг, которого боится сам страх.
«А» — вечный, а также Наслаждающийся дарами всех жертвоприношений. Господь не только Сам вечен, вечно и Его отношение к нам. Несмотря на то, что мы фактически предали Бога, отправившись в материальный мир, чтобы попробовать самому стать Богом, Он не обиделся на нас, и всегда ждёт нашего возвращения. Он готов простить нас в тот момент, когда мы к Нему искренне обратимся. Он наш вечный друг, жаль, что мы перестали это ценить и ищем себе друзей ненадёжных…
«Х» — это непроизносящаяся буква в конце имени Кришны, означает Нара-Нараяна. Это олицетворение идеального умиротворения, которое достигается суровыми аскезами. Он показывает пример, как надо вести себя, когда приходят сильные желания. Да, они могут быть очень соблазнительными, но если у нас есть привязанность к Богу, это не выведет наш разум из равновесия. Мы должны быть удовлетворены внутренне, тогда никакие внешние соблазны не затронут наш ум.
Из этих шести букв слагается имя Верховной Личности Бога, который является отцом нашей огромной семьи, состоящей из всех живых существ этого мира. 

7.Объяснение Шрилы Прабхупады о форме обращения 

Хара-это форма обращения к энергии Господа,а Кришна и Рама-формы обращения к Самому Господу.
Слова Кришна и Рама означают "высочайшее наслаждение",а Хара-это верховная энергия наслаждения
Господа(в звательном падеже Хара изменяется на Харе),которая помогает нам достичь Господа. 

Из этого пояснения,сделанного Шрилой Прабхупадой ,можно видеть,что там где это было необходимо,было дано разъяснение поменять окончание с Хара на Харе.По поводу остальных Имен мы не видим таких указаний. 

Мы уже знаем про Форму обращения к Святому Имени.Шрила Прабхупада нем еще раз напоминает этот важный момент.........Личность, Верховная Личность Бога, и Его имя, они равнозначны. Таково наставление Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Если мы будем повторять святое имя Кришны, Кришна, Верховная Личность, то оно не отлично от Него. Это абсолютное положение Кришны. Форма Кришны и имя Кришны не отличны. Форма Кришны может дать вам тот же результат, как если бы Он присутствовал лично. Это абсолютное положение Кришны Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.16.7
(4 января 1974, Лос-Анжелес)  

Отсюда вывод - Форма обращения к Кришне очень важна.На абсолютном уровне нет разницы между Формой Господа и Формой обращения к Нему будь то киртан,или джапа.Т.е меняя форму обращения мы к кому придем?Кто такой РамО? 

8.Сама Махамантра,данная на санскрите 

Маха-мантра с диактритическими знаками, обозначающими долготу слога (так,как в моей подписи).




9).Из книги Бхактисиддханта Вайбхава,
Амрита 19, Святое Имя

В Бенгалии люди говорят "Кришна" как "Кришно"
В Ориссе люди говорят "Кришна" как "Крушна"
Но в действительности это только Кришна. 

10).МнениеББГС
Харе Кришна, уважаемы преданные. Мое почтение.

Около полугода назад я задал вопрос о 'РамО' Говинде Махараджу. 

Поскольку, к тому времени этой ветки я не читал, вопрос мой был задан чисто из любопытства, вне контекста отклонений. 
Простой ответ полностью удовлетворил мое любопытство, поэтому углубляться я не стал.

Махарадж ответил, что РамО в Махамантре - это бенгальский стиль. Тут же Махарадж сделал замечание, что он в последнее время в киртанах старается петь РамА.

Я бы, пожалуй, мог бы попросить более углубленного ответа, но не сейчас. Махарадж очень уж занят, пока Картика. Я полагаю, он ответ даст, но скорей всего, быстрый и не сильно развернутый. 

Интересно было бы  получить более развернутый ответ.

 11).Шива сказал Парвати 

Шива сказал Парвати: "Скажи Ра, и все грехи уйдут. Скажи Ма и они никогда не смогут вернуться." 

12). Самое главное - произносить каждое слово четко, вслушиваясь и не глотая слоги.
С другой стороны, тренироваться воспевать Имя Рама тому, кому трудно произносить РА-МА, можно следуя наставлению Девариши - непрерывно воспевая имя Мара. Рама, а не Рамо проявится на языке - такое вот проверочное слово.

13).Мнение Шиварама Свами 

Был наш вопрос Гуру Махараджу: "Когда во время киртана преданный поет Имя Рама, но тянет в конце долго Рамооо, - это является ошибкой? И какое было отношение к этому Шрилы Прабхупады?"

Его ответ: "Нам надо стараться всегда повторять Святые Имена правильно. Мы должны стараться произносить эти Имена правильно.
Если нас Кто-то очень сильно интересует, и мы не безразличны к Этой Личности, то мы всегда будем стараться делать что-то для этой Личности тщательным образом. И поэтому Шрила Прабхупада очень много раз говорил, что слоги Маха-мантры должны произноситься очень правильно: "Харе Кришна", а не "Хари Кришна". И также надо повторять Рама, а не Рамоо, и не Раму...
Но если мы случайно как-то неправильно произнесли, то особой в этом нет проблемы, потому что Кришна знает, с каким настроением мы это произнесли. 
Но с нашей стороны мы должны относиться к этому внимательно." 
http://www.sivaramaswami.com/en/category/articles/
Скайп-конференция с русскими преданными 21 сентября 

14).Мнение Шачинанданы Свами из его книги "Океан нектара святого имени"....Повторяя святое имя, нужно стараться преодолеть национальные языковые особенности. Однажды на падаятре* //Падаятра - пешее паломничество.// я услышал, как японские и китайские преданные пели .Хале Лама, Хале Лама.. В их языке нет буквы .р.. Преданные, имеющие англоязычное происхождение, также не могут повторять букву .р. отчетливо. Немцы, напротив, любят произносить .Кррришна., создавая глубокую вибрацию .р. в горле. Этих .национальных издержек. следует избегать.

15. 10 оскорблений Святого Имени ..........пункт№4........4. Глумиться над священными писаниями или ведическим знанием... В беседе на прогулке со своими учениками 21 апреля 1976г Шрила Прабхупада попросил Пушта Кришну зачитать стих 18.44 из Бхагавад-гиты. Когда тот выполнил просьбу, Прабхупада заметил неверный перевод одного важного слова и сказал такие слова: « Эту книгу редактировал негодяй. Никто не имеет права заменить даже букву в священных писаниях, ибо это будет величайшим оскорблением священных писаний. Если же мы вносим изменения, то мы становимся мошенниками» .....Мантра дана на санскрите 

16.Смысл слова «сахаджийа», который в него вкладывают знающие истину люди, намного шире, чем обыкновенное, распространенное среди людей значение этого слова. Знающие истину мудрецы говорят, что все кроме чистых преданных Господа, стремящихся доставить наслаждение духовным чувствам Адхокшаджа-Кришны, в той или иной степени являются пракрита-сахаджийами. Более того, все пути, которые возникали, возникают или возникнут в этом мире из непреданности Кришне (кришна-вимукхатА) – все они попадают в рамки пракрита-сахаджийа-вады. Подражание духовной сахаджа-дхарме вечной, бескорыстной, непрерывной, естественной, спонтанно склонной к Кришне природе души, — это искаженное состояние, то есть «пракрита-сахаджийа-вада». Если составить список заблуждений пракрита-сахаджий, то в нем окажутся все, кто придерживается разнообразных мировоззрений, за исключением чистых, лишенных лицемерия преданных, которые естественным образом сильно привязаны к Кришне. Поэтому для ознакомления обычных людей мы составим небольшой обзор некоторых из бесконечных разновидностей пракрита-сахаджий. Всех, кто разделяет описанные ниже заблуждения, можно назвать пракрита-сахаджийами.

[Примечание: Несомненно, за прошедшие с тех времен девяносто лет кое-что изменилось и некоторые из описаний, может быть, уже не настолько актуальны, как они были тогда. Все-таки проповедь Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура имела сильное влияние. Тем не менее, нет гарантии, что какие-то вроде бы уже исправленные ошибки не вернутся снова. Поэтому я публикую эти описания в изначальном, полном варианте. Это позволит нам еще лучше понять, с чем приходилось иметь дело Шриле Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати Тхакуру в своей проповеди. Те, кто знакомы с «Пракрита-раса-шата-душани» не смогут не заметить как многое из нижеописанного перекликается с этой поэмой] https://brijabasidas.wordpress.com/2...%D1%8C-%D0%B2/


1.Те, кто считают, что постоянно повторяя нама-апарадху в один прекрасный день проявится истинная нама или возникнет према — пракрита-сахаджийи.

2.«Пусть человек будет привязан к проституткам или к опьяняющим веществам, к наслаждению со своей женой или к лицемерию, все равно если он будет повторять «наму», то все его недостатки уйдут».

3.«Можно повторять «чистое святое имя», не избавившись от материалистического сознания. Потому что есть наставление, что человек может повторять с верой или с пренебрежением — как получится. Почему тогда святое имя не может появиться на устах тех, кто занимается развратом?» 

17).Один преданный вел киртан Гуру-пуджи очень воодушевленно. Затем внезапно этот преданный начал петь бхаджа Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе..., и Прабхупада очень и очень разгневался и остановил киртан. Все были так воодушевлены, что подпрыгивали на 3-4 фута (0,9-1,2 м), но затем Прабхупада просто закричал "Прекратите это!", и киртан немедленно остановился. Прабхупада спросил его: "Где ты научился этому "бхаджа Харе Кришна"? Ты хоть раз слышал, чтобы я пел "бхаджа Харе Кришна"? И Прабхупада просто продолжал отчитывать его на протяжении примерно пяти минут. Он был очень суров. Он сказал ему: "Никогда не добавляй ничего к Харе Кришна маха-мантре и никогда не отнимай ничего от Харе Кришна маха-мантры. Пой маха-мантру просто так, как она есть."Прабхупада также объяснил, что "Именно так начинаются отклонения. Кто-то вставляет свою выдумку, а затем кто-то другой приходит и добавляет еще выдумок к этому, и со временем это становится полнейшим искажением." Стандарты и рекомендации по проведению киртанов в ИСККОН на основе наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады


18.Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Эти святые имена Господа — самые высшие в своей сладости. В этой мантре нет молитвы. В ней есть все близкие и сокровенные отношения с Богом. Эта мантра открывается только той душе, которая сильно привязана к Сверх-душе нитью любви. Эти имена являются мантрой для тех, кто находится на пути мадхурья-расы. Постоянная медитация на эти имена является лучшей формой поклонения Господу. Вся духовная деятельность людей, подобных лебедям, такая как поклонение божеству, соблюдение обетов и изучение писаний, заключена в этих святых именах. Для воспевания этой мантры нет ограничений во времени, месте и обстоятельствах. Воспевание этой мантры не попадает в зависимость от наставлений гуру или поклонения божеству за определенную плату или награду. Обязанность людей, которых можно сравнить с лебедями, — принять прибежище в этих святых именах, а также принять двенадцать вышеупомянутых истин.Искренним людям зарубежных стран, чей язык и социальное положение различаются, следует принять святые имена этой мантры как они есть. Это означает, что в процессе поклонения данная мантра не должна интерпретироваться научным миропониманием, бесполезными аргументами или измышлениями. Если есть одна молитва для всех, она должна стать целью для достижения любви к Богу. Тогда она будет безукоризненной и совершенной.

Шри-Кришна самхита,Бхактивинода Тхакур. 


19).РамА ШБ.10,30,29

Великие Боги,такие как богиня РамА (супруга Господа Вишну)


20).Как говорит Прабхупада в беседе с учениками 5 марта 1976 г. (эту лекцию найти не удалось.Может кто-то знает где она ?)Гонолулу: «НАШЕ ДВИЖЕНИЕ – ЭТО САМ КРИШНА, НО ЛИШЬ ДО ТЕХ ПОР, ПОКА ОНО ВЕРНО ПРИДЕРЖИВАЕТСЯ СТРОГИХ ДАННЫХ ПРИНЦИПОВ!!! В ПРОТИВНОМ СЛУЧАЕ – ЭТО ОБЫЧНОЕ ДВИЖЕНИЕ!! ЕСЛИ МЫ СОХРАНЯЕМ СВОЕ ДВИЖЕНИЕ ЧИСТЫМ – ОНО ТАКЖЕ ХОРОШО, КАК САМ КРИШНА – НО ЕСЛИ ДВИЖЕНИЕ ДЕГРАДИРУЕТ, ОТКЛОНИТСЯ ОТ СТРОГИХ ПРИНЦИПОВ – С НИМ БУДЕТ ТОЖЕ, ЧТО С ПАДШИМ ГУРУ И БОЖЕСТВАМИ. ТАК ЧТО ВСЕ ЗАВИСИТ ОТ НАС!!!!!!!!!!!!! МЫ ДОЛЖНЫ БЕСПОКОИТЬСЯ, КАК СОХРАНИТЬ ЕГО В ЧИСТОТЕ!! ЕСЛИ МЫ СОХРАНИМ ЕГО В ЧИСТОТЕ – НИКАКИЕ ВРАГИ НЕ ОДОЛЕЮТ НАС!!!! ЭТА ЧИСТОТА НЕОБХОДИМА!!! И ТОГДА ВСЕ У НАС БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!!! И что мешает, в чем трудность сохранять чистоту?! ПОЯВИЛИСЬ ЛОЖНЫЕ ТЕОРИИ – УБЕЙТЕ ИХ!!! ТВЕРДО СЛЕДУЙТЕ ПРАВИЛАМ И ПРЕДПИСАНИЯМ, ПОКЛОНЯЙТЕСЬ БОЖЕСТВАМ, ПОВТОРЯЙТЕ ХАРЕ КРИШНА МАНТРУ ТАК, КАК Я ДАЛ ЕЕ ВАМ, ТОГДА ВЫ БУДЕТЕ ТАКЖЕ СИЛЬНЫ, КАК САМ КРИШНА. НО ЕСЛИ ВЫ НАЧИНАЕТЕ ФАБРИКОВАТЬ СВОИ ИДЕИ, ВСЕ БУДЕТ УТРАЧЕНО!!!!!! КРИШНА НЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ СФАБРИКОВАН!!! КРИШНА ЭТО КРИШНА!»

21), "Поэтому надо дать шанс воспеванию Святого Имени очистить наше сердце, и когда весь яд уйдет из сердца, мы почувствуем настоящий вкус нектара. Процесс – это воспевание. И надо повторять именно тридцать два слога, а не двадцать восемь. Если двадцать восемь будете повторять, эффекта не будет. Что значит 28 слогов? То есть, если мы повторяем: «Харе Рам, Харе Рам, Рам Рам, Харе Харе», мы сокращаем слоги и поэтому эффекта на будет.
Один из моих духовных братьев, Пушта Кришна, был секретарем Прабхупады на протяжении многих лет. И он повторял мантру вместе с Прабхупадой. Представляете, как это – повторять мантру вместе с Прабхупадой? Иногда он повторял: «Харе Рам, Харе Рам, Рам Рам Харе Однако освобождение, само по себе, еще не является высшей стадией совершенства. Достигнув освобождения, человек должен приступить к преданному служению Господу. Со ступени брахма-бхуты [освобождения] можно прогрессировать дальше в преданном служении. Таким образом, целью жизни является трансцендентное любовное служение Господу Господь Кришна благословил Майадеви, сказав: В различных местах на поверхности Земли люди будут присваивать тебе различные имена, такие как Дурга, Бхадракали, Виджайа, Ваишнави, Кумуда, Чандика, Кришна, Мадхави, Канйака, Майа, Нарайани, Ишани, Шарада и Амбика.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Так как Кришна и Его энергия появились одновременно, сформировались две группы – шакты и вайшнавы – и иногда есть конкуренция между ними. По существу, те, кто заинтересованы материальным удовольствием – шакты, а заинтересованные духовным спасением и достижением духовного царства – вайшнавы. Так как люди вообще заинтересованы материальным удовольствием, они заинтересованы поклонением Майадеви, энергии Верховной Личности Бога. Вайшнавы, однако, являются шуддха-шактами, или чистыми бхактами, потому что Харе Кришна маха-мантра указывает на поклонение энергии Верховного Господа, Хара. Вайшнавы молятся энергии Господа для возможности служить Господу, наряду с Его духовной энергией. Таким образом, вайшнавы поклоняются таким Божествам как Радха- Кришна, Сита-Рама, Лакшми-Нарайана и Рукмини-Дваракадхиша, тогда как дурга-шакты поклоняются материальной энергии под различными именами.


22).Когда Шрила Прабхупада впервые привез в Индию своих западных учеников, скептически настроенные брахманы стали высмеивать его: «Свамиджи, Ваши ученики не могут даже правильно произнести маха-мантру». Прабхупада ответил: «Да! Именно поэтому я и привез их в Индию – чтобы они научились этому у вас». 

Шрила Прабхупада видел неправильное произношение и хотел что бы преданные обучались внимательному воспеванию.

Харе Кришна!

Наткнулся на такое исполнение.Это что-то новенькое https://youtu.be/FHudGtHfrok?t=6m58s  начиная с 6.58 минуты.
Может это относится к 6 пункту ? Но Х -нечитаемая буква.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Хотел еще добавить мнение Враджендра Кумара пр. https://yadi.sk/d/456riNb03QhRRe

----------


## Ruslan

> Статья Расала пр. на этом форуме  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...82%D1%80%D0%B0


А где сам Расала дас? Вроде он забанен бессрочно. Или это не тот Расала дас?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> А где сам Расала дас? Вроде он забанен бессрочно. Или это не тот Расала дас?


Где,я не в курсе.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Indradyumna Swami (24.04.2015 Maykop):

И вы должны воспевать 32 слога, вы не можете воспевать 28.
Это не работает если вы воспеваете 28...
Что значит 28 слогов?
Харе Рам Харе Рам Рам Рам Харе Харе
Минуточку...Рама!!!
Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе
Один из моих духовных братьев Пушта Кришна, он был секретарём Прабхупады многие годы и воспевал с Прабхупадой, представьте воспевать джапу с Прабхупадой.
И так иногда он сидел...он...Харе Рам Харе Рам Рам...
Прабхупада сказал:
- Что ты воспеваешь?
- Харе Кришна
- НЕТ, ты этого не делаешь! Воспевай мантру полностью! Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе.
- Да сер...
Это наука и все должно быть сделано в соответствии с деталями.

And you have to chant 32 syllables, you can’t chant 28.
It doesn’t work if you chant 28…
What’s 28 syllables?
Hare Ram Hare Ram Ram Ram Hare Hare
Wait a minute…Rama!!!
Hare Rama Hare Rama Rama Rama Hare Hare
One of my God brothers Pushta Krishna, he was Prabhupad’s secretary for many years and he would chant with Prabhupad, imagine chanting japa with Prabhupad.
So sometimes he would be sitting…he..Hare Ram Hare Ram Ram…
Prabhupad said: 
- What are you chanting?
- Hare Krishna
- NO, YOU’RE NOT! Chant the complete mantra! Hare Rama Hare Rama Rama Rama Hare Hare
- Yes sir…
It’s a science and everything has to be done according to the detail.

https://youtu.be/-givDGjP1A0?t=57m23s

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

А где сам Расала дас? Вроде он забанен бессрочно. Или это не тот Расала дас?

Расала дас забанен бессрочно за оскорбление преданных  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post164631

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Gour Gopal Das:

85. Продолжаем про окончания слов: одна преданная мне рассказала, что индусы из Кришна Баларама Мандира сказали ей, что она неправильно повторяет мантру, потому что говорит Кришна, а надо Кришн, и говорит Рама, а надо Рам. Не ведитесь на такие советы, это просто искажение мантры )
Точно так же как в Бенгалии говорят Кришно и Рамо, а в штате Орисса (где Джаганнатха Пури) говорят Крюшна и Нрюсингха, точно так же в Уттар Прадеше говорят Рам и даже Кришн ))) но это все спекуляции, издержки местных акцентов. Во всех шастрах четко прописано как произносить Харе Кришна мантру.

https://vk.com/wall-136038438_5624
Гоур Гопал дас, факты о жизни во Вриндаване.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Gour Gopal Das
83. Кстати про парикрамную дорогу и не только про нее ))
В штате Уттар-Прадеш, где находится Вриндаван, все говорят на хинди. А в хинди есть такая особенность, что окончания слов проглатываются. Например они говорят не Рама, а Рам, не парикрама, а парикрам. Дина Бандху Прабху на лекции про это рассказывал и смеялся. Он сказал что парикрама на санскрите означает паломничество по святым местам и обход святого места. А парикрам на санскрите означает «расписание тяжелой работы». Одну букву убираем и теряется смысл )

еще Дина Бандху говорил про слово "гуру-пуджа". Он говорил что иногда люди говорят вместо "пуджа" "пудж". А "пудж" переводится как "хвост". И вместо "поклонения гуру (гуру-пуджа)" получается "хвост гуру (гуру-пудж)"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

ПЯТЬ КАЧЕСТВ, КОТОРЫЕ ПРИХОДЯТ ПРИ ПРАВИЛЬНОМ ВОСПЕВАНИИ СВЯТОГО ИМЕНИ 

1. ПРОСТОТА. Первое качество, которое приходит к человеку, правильно повторяющему святое имя Господа, – это ПРОСТОТА. Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорит, что это главное качество вайшнава. Вайшнав – это человек, у которого в душе нет ни капли политики. Он не пытается никем притворяться, не пытается никого из себя изображать. Он для всех одинаков, приходит к нему большой человек или маленький. 

2. ЦЕЛЕУСТРЕМЛЕННОСТЬ. Вместе с простотой появляется еще одно замечательное качество – экантата (целеустремленность), когда у человека остается только одна цель. Сейчас у нас множество целей. Но когда цель одна, человек видит её и идет к ней. И все становится просто. На самом деле духовная жизнь очень проста, и путь духовный очень прямой. Но из-за многоветвистого нашего разума мы не понимаем, как по этой прямой дороге идти. Экантата – это в каком-то смысле антоним безбожия, или атеизма. Потому что у человека, который верит в Бога, есть только одна цель – Бог. Он понимает, что никаких других целей нет, поскольку Бог есть все. И Бог может исполнить все мои желания. 

3. РЕШИМОСТЬ. Третье качество, которое появляется, – РЕШИМОСТЬ, способность преодолевать любые препятствия. Такой человек может давать обеты и следовать им. И сила, чтобы следовать обетам, приходит именно от святого имени Господа. 

4. ОТРЕШЕННОСТЬ. Четвертое качество, которое является антонимом к привязанности, – это ОТРЕШЕННОСТЬ. И даже не просто отрешенность, но бескомпромиссность по отношению к тем вещам, которые могут погубить наше преданное служение. 

5. СМИРЕНИЕ. И, наконец, пятое качество, которое приходит к человеку в результате правильного повторения святого имени, – это СМИРЕНИЕ. Бхактивинода Тхакур определяет подлинное смирение как «способность ничего ни от кого не ждать». 

Представьте себе на мгновение, что у вас есть эти качества: вы ни от кого ничего не ждете, ни благодарности, ни ответа, ничего… Будете ли вы счастливы в таком состоянии? Вы будете самыми счастливыми людьми! Потому что у вас не будет никаких разочарований. Потому что есть Кришна и мы, есть святое имя Кришны. Все остальное приходит само. 

© *Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами*

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

НАСТОЯЩЕЕ СЛУЖЕНИЕ СВЯТОМУ ИМЕНИ

Мы должны порадовать Святое Имя, принести ему счастье. И поэтому надо хорошо понимать: а чем оно вообще может быть порадовано и как это достигается? 

Вспомним себя, как кто-то пытается вас порадовать, послужить вам. Но ему абсолютно неинтересно, неважно узнать, а что вы хотите, что вам надо. Вам предлагают пепси-колу, крабов, сосиски, записи трейлеров и ужастиков, какой-нибудь эксклюзивный билет на концерт тяжелого рока или зажигают свет поярче, когда вы укладываетесь спать и т.д. И не просто предлагают, а конкретно ждут, что вы проявите свою радость и «прольете» свою милость и благодарность. Вот это наше положение, когда мы повторяем Святое Имя и не интересуемся, а что ему то надо? А ведь только тогда, когда сердце Господа, сердце вайшнава удовлетворено, может из него вытечь эта милость, эта благодарная радость. Так чего же хочет Святое Имя – Нама Прабху? Какое служение наше будет действительно служением Ему? Как мы продвигаемся в этом служении? 

Мы повторяем Святое Имя для того, чтобы найти то состояние слова, ума, разума, сердца, чувств – в общем, всего, с чем мы себя отождествляем, которое и принесет Святому Имени радость. Не само повторение его нашими губами, языком, даже умом и разумом интересует Святое Имя. Его интересует ТО, В КАКОМ СОСТОЯНИИ находятся в этот момент наши ум, разум, чувства. И служением является именно искать его, это состояние, консистенцию своего сердца, ума, разума и чувств, которые привлекают внимание Господа, когда мы обращаемся с НИМ в форме Святого Имени. 

Этот постоянный поиск, ПОСТОЯННЫЙ ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТ – вот ЭТО и есть СЛУЖЕНИЕ Святому Имени. Каждый, наверное, имеет такой опыт, что вдруг мы почувствовали на мгновение присутствие Господа в его Святом Имени. Вот это именно то мгновение, когда случайно в нашем состоянии что-то совпало с ожиданием Господа. И задача то наша в том и состоит, чтобы найти, узнать это состояние и сделать его постоянным, стабильным. Сделать это своей природой. Сделать его сознательно достижимым, а неслучайным. Вот это и есть служение Святому Имени, когда мы его повторяем (поскольку есть еще служение, когда мы его распространяем). 

_ЕС Шрила Ниранджана Свами._

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*ШБ 6.2.12*
Совершая обряды искупления грехов, указанные в священных писаниях, человек не очистит свое сердце полностью, и ум его снова устремится к мирской суете. Тот, кто искренне хочет избавиться от последствий своей материальной деятельности, должен всегда повторять мантру Харе Кришна, вознося хвалу имени, величию и деяниям Господа. Только так можно в полной мере искупить свои грехи, ибо святое имя навсегда очистит сердце от скверны.
_
Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:_ 
Об этом же говорилось в начале «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.2.17):
«Шри Кришна, Личность Бога, который как Параматма (Сверхдуша) пребывает в сердце каждого и является благодетелем искренних преданных, очищает сердце преданного от стремления к мирским удовольствиям, когда у преданного появляется потребность слушать рассказы о Господе. Эти рассказы добродетельны сами по себе, если их правильно слушают и повторяют». Стоит Верховному Господу узнать, что кто-то славит Его имя, качества и деяния, как Он в знак особой милости Сам начинает помогать этому человеку очистить сердце. Такой человек не только очищается от скверны, но и обретает плоды всех благочестивых поступков_ (пунйа-шравана-киртана)._ Слова _пунйа-шравана-киртана_ обозначают преданное служение Господу. Даже если человек не сознает всего величия имени, деяний и качеств Господа, но просто слушает и говорит о них, его сердце все равно очищается. Такое очищение называется _саттва-бхаваной_.

Очистить свое бытие и обрести освобождение — вот главная цель человеческой жизни. Пока мы пребываем в материальном теле, мы нечисты, и в оскверненном состоянии нам не узнать истинного счастья, хотя к нему стремится каждый. Поэтому «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (5.5.1) советует нам совершать тапасью, чтобы очистить и одухотворить свое бытие: 
 Повторение имени Господа, прославление Его деяний — это тоже тапасья, но тапасья легкая, и, совершая ее, каждый может стать счастливым. Тот, кто желает по-настоящему очистить свое сердце, должен непременно воспользоваться этим методом. Другие методы — карма, гьяна и йога — не помогут очистить сердце до конца.
http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/6/2/12

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> *ШБ 6.2.12*
> если их *ПРАВИЛЬНО* слушают и повторяют


Непременное условие.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> *ШБ 6.2.12*
>  Его имя, качества и деяния,


Спасибо за напоминание!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

https://yadi.sk/d/CMMhBI_S3ZsZdv   Бхактиведанта Садху Свами

Это к проблеме воспевания КришнО,РамО.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

ЕС Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами  https://yadi.sk/d/tLYaJ9mb3a57Y4

----------


## Ruslan

> ЕС Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами  https://yadi.sk/d/tLYaJ9mb3a57Y4


Пожалуйста, пишите хотя бы вкратце, на какую тему выкладываемые куски лекций

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Пожалуйста, пишите хотя бы вкратце, на какую тему выкладываемые куски лекций


Не могу обещать,что в скором времени у меня это получится)))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Гоур Гопал дас,*
_Механическая джапа:_
https://vk.com/video78034251_456239284

----------

